# Lootvergabe an unterlegenen Würfler



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (30. September 2009)

Hallihallo.

Also ich habe gerade das getan was ständig verlangt, aber nie durchgesetzt wird.

Die Situation war folgende:

Ich war Raidleiter eines 25 Mann-random Schlachtzuges in Archavons Kammer.

Wir sind 3x bei Emalon gewiped weil ständig Mitspieler in der Blitznova vom Boss stehen geblieben sind und gestorben sind,
bis sich endlich jemand zu Wort gemeldet hat, dass er den Boss nicht kennt.. 

Es reißt niemand jemandem den Kopf ab weil er einen Boss nicht kennt, also haben wir den Bosskampf ausführlich im Chat, 
dass jeder nochmal mitlesen kann, erklärt.

Es folgte ein Readycheck, alle waren bereit und haben meines Erachtens gleichzeitig damit bestätigt, 
dass sie die Erklärung verstanden haben und es los gehen kann.

Der Bosskampf beginnt und in der ersten Blitznova stirbt direkt ein Schurke der auch bei den 3 voran gegangenen Versuchen an gleicher Stelle gestorben ist.

Der restliche Bosskampf verlief dann ohne Zwischenfälle und der Boss lag.


Nun ist etwas für Schurken gedroppt und beide Schurken haben gewürfelt. Der Schurke, welcher jedes mal bei der 1. Blitznova gestorben ist hat höher gewürfelt als der andere Schurke.

Nun habe ich als Raidleiter entschieden, dass der Schurke der jedes mal sofort gestorben ist keinen wichtigen Beitrag zum Bosskampf geleistet hat, sondern höchstens Lernresistenz gezeigt hat
und damit das Item nicht "verdient" hat.
Ich habe es also dem anderen Schurken gegeben.

Meine Frage, und gleichzeitig Abstimmung, soll mir nun zeigen wie viele an meiner Stelle gleich gehandelt hätten bzw. ob meine Entscheidung klar begründet und richtig war.


Mit sicherheit ist es ein blödes Gefühl für den Schurken der leer ausgegangen ist, das kann ich durchaus verstehen.
Jedoch musste ich bei der Lootvergabe entscheiden wer den Gegenstand bekommt. 
Und es schien mir sinnvoller es an einen Mitspieler zu geben der die Erklärung verstanden und umgesetzt hat, 
als an jemanden der trotz ausführlicher Erklärung nicht einen Meter zurückgelaufen ist als der Boss die Blitznova gecastet hat.



Ich bitte darum sachlich zu argumentieren.




J_0_T schrieb:


> Lieber TE vlt kannst du ja ein wenig licht ins dunkle bringen... war es ein komplett rnd oder hattest du Gildenmitglieder bei und wenn ja war der andere schurke ein gildenmitglied (der das item trotz unterlegenen würfeln gewonnen hat)?



Gern. Also es war eine komplette random gruppe, nur den 2. Tank kannte ich, aber der hatte ja damit nichts zu tun.

Zu den anderen Dingen die im Thread angesprochen wurden:

- Im Chat erklärt habe ich es damit es jeder noch einmal nachlesen kann.. wenn man so etwas über Sprache erklärt ist der erste Teil schon wieder vergessen wenn man am Ende der Erklärung angekommen ist. Disqualifiziert mich das wirklich als Raidleiter?

- Noch einmal: Ich als Tank stehe praktisch direkt neben ihm.. und es war nicht so, dass er versucht hätte wegzulaufen.. nein, er stand die ganze Zeit auf der gleichen Stelle und hat schön auf den boss eingepiekst.

- Hätte ich ihn vor dem Bosskampf gekickt hätte er eine ID verschwendet und die Marken von dem 2. Boss nicht bekommen. Außerdem hätte es ja sein können, dass er die Taktik nach der Erklärung verstanden hat.
  (Wie z.B. die 3 anderen die nach der Erklärung plötzlich nicht mehr in der Nova gestorben sind)

- Ist es meine Schuld, dass ich auch unterequippten die Chance gebe in einen Raid zu kommen? Ich denke wenn wir soweit sind, dass random raids nur für Leute zugänglich sind, die den Boss schon 20 mal gelegt haben... naja
  Und dazu wird es kommen wenn diese dann auch noch "fette epixx" abgreifen MÜSSEN nur weil sie 2x den Boss gepiekst haben.. da überlegt man sich als Raidleiter schon ob man sowas nicht lässt und lieber Leute mit nimmt 
  die nichts mehr gebrauchen können.

- Der Raid war nach Emalon zuende, da die Schließung von Tausendwinter bevorstand.

- Der Schaden den er gemacht hätte wenn er überlebt hätte wäre unter den 2 Tanks gewesen.. und trotzdem hätte er das Item bekommen. Es geht hier nicht um den angerichteten Schaden sondern darum, dass er die Erklärung scheinbar nicht ernst genommen hat bzw. nicht danach gehandelt hat. ( Noch einmal.. kein bisschen hat er sich bewegt.)

- Ich brauch mir keine Sorgen machen, dass ich nicht mehr in Raids mitgenommen werde.

- Es hing nicht an dem Tod des Schurken allein, dass wir die Versuche davor gewiped sind, sondern, dass 3 andere auch in der Nova standen. Diese haben es aber nach der Erklärung hin bekommen. Er nicht.


----------



## Arosk (30. September 2009)

Wenn es FFA ist dann ist es FFA egal wie übel der Rogue failt.


----------



## Exeliron (30. September 2009)

ich unterstütz dich da voll und ganz, wer nix leistet
(und nebenbei noch den erfolg des raids gefährdet),
soll auch nix erhalten, punkt und aus.


mfg, exe


----------



## Ymenia (30. September 2009)

Je nachdem, wie du die Lootvergabe vorher angekündigt hast, war es nicht okay, ihm das Item vorzuenthalten. 

ALLERDINGS, hat sich besagter Schurke ja wohl auch nicht darum geschert, was der Boss kann und erst nach mehreren Wipes zugegeben, dass er ihn nicht kennt. Es wurde noch mal erklärt (ich nehme an, auch angesagt, per Bossmod/TS?) und er ist dennoch wieder gestorben.

Daher meine Antwort dazu: nein!


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (30. September 2009)

ui ein rl mit iq.  gute und richtige entscheidung. wer sich einfach autohit brainafk hinlegt hat echt nix verdient


----------



## Bummrar (30. September 2009)

Ich hätte ihm das item auch nicht gegeben. Ein Random Raid ist nicht dafür da, um Leute zu equippen. Er soll gefälligst was für seinen Loot tun, und wenn der boss sogar noch besprochen wurde, und er es selbst dann nicht auf die Reihe gekriegt hat, hat er es nicht anders verdient!


----------



## Tierherscher (30. September 2009)

Exeliron schrieb:


> ich unterstütz dich da voll und ganz, wer nix leistet
> (und nebenbei noch den erfolg des raids gefährdet),
> soll auch nix erhalten, punkt und aus.
> 
> ...



Stimme dir vollkommen zu!




Illùriel schrieb:


> Je nachdem, wie du die Lootvergabe vorher angekündigt hast, war es nicht okay, ihm das Item vorzuenthalten.
> 
> ALLERDINGS, hat sich besagter Schurke ja wohl auch nicht darum geschert, was der Boss kann und erst nach mehreren Wipes zugegeben, dass er ihn nicht kennt. Es wurde noch mal erklärt (ich nehme an, auch angesagt, per Bossmod/TS?) und er ist dennoch wieder gestorben.
> 
> Daher meine Antwort dazu: nein!




Hab das so verstanden das nen anderer und nicht der Schurke zugegeben hat das er den nicht kennt


----------



## wolfcastle (30. September 2009)

jeder kann mal fehler machen und jeder kann auch mal pech haben ...

und auch wenn man etwas erklärt bekommt und es verstanden hat und man 
trotzalledem uU eine sekunde zu langsam ist und dann dennoch stirbt ...
ist man dann lernresistent oder hatte man pech ? 

das sollte eher die frage sein ...

woher will man nu in sonner situation wissen ... ob er es nicht geschnall hat oder just in diesem 
moment einfach nur zu langsam war ... 

und das man solange nicht aus der hütte kommt damit  das man den boss ned kennt liegt 
meist an schlechten erfahrungen in rndgruppen in denen man geflammt wurde und uU sogar 
gekickt wurde ... 

man sollte IMMER bedenken jeder hat mal angefangen und jeder hat am anfang bei einigen 
bossen oftmals im dreck gelegen trotz erklärung und trotz dessen man die strategie kannte ...

es gibt immer vollpfosten die es echt nicht kapieren oder einfach nicht schaffen ... aber diese 
erkenn tman oftmals meilenweit gegen den wind ...

wie es nun genau in deinem raid war das weis hier niemand ausser dir und den anderen raidteil-
nehmern ... 

deshalb sollte man immer mal selbst inne halten und auch mal selbst nachdenken wie es bei einem 
selbst am anfang war bei egal was vorfällt oder vorgefallen ist ...

just my two cents ...

und wem das was ich geschrieben habe ned past der kann sich seine flames dahin stecken wo niemals nicht 
die sonne scheint ...

MfG

wolf


----------



## Déeziz (30. September 2009)

Lfm AK, wer keine 3k dps macht oder in der Blitznova stirbt bekommt kein Loot! 
Sag ich da nur


----------



## Bummrar (30. September 2009)

Déeziz schrieb:


> Lfm AK, wer keine 3k dps macht oder in der Blitznova stirbt bekommt kein Loot!
> Sag ich da nur



und was genau ist daran jetz falsch, ein wenig (ja wenig das ist nun wirklich nicht anspruchsvoll!) movement zu verlange?!


----------



## Ymenia (30. September 2009)

@ Tierherscher:
Naja nach der Reaktion zu urteilen, war der entweder brainafk oder hatte trotz Erklärung keinen Plan oder schlicht und ergreifend keinen Bock.

Ist auch Wurst, was es war, er hat die Taktik aus irgendeinem Grund missachtet, obwohl sie erklärt wurde.


----------



## DeadLiv (30. September 2009)

Fand es schon ein bisschen unfair von dir. In der Nova sterben passiert nun mal, ist mir auch passiert obwohl ich den Boss auswendig kenne.

Hättest du ihn nach dem 3ten Wipe gekickt wäre alles in Ordnung gewesen, kannst du sagen das er sich blöd benommen hat und du ihn 
deshalb nicht haben willst. Aber ihn mitzunehmen und dann eine reinzuwürgen find ich echt nicht in Ordnung, weil wie gesagt: Fehler macht jeder.

Du willst ja auch nicht in eine inni mitgenommen werden damit dann der leader ohne Ankündigung  nachm Bosskill sagt: Sry, nicht genug dps, kein loot
Da werd ich lieber vor dem Boss gekickt (Na gut ne, man will ja die Marken haben aber so vom Prinzip her halt^^)

Und sorry, wenn euer Glück vorher an dem dmg eines Schurken hing....er kann ja also nicht der einzige Trottel gewesen sein.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (30. September 2009)

Seht bitte davon ab andere Spieler als Idioten zu bezeichnen. Wie ich schrieb möchte ich eine sachliche Diskussion dazu.

@ Wolf: Es war ja nicht so, dass er zu langsam war. Ich bin Tank und stehe selbst in direkter Sichtweite. Er hat sich wie gesagt keinen Meter bewegt.

@ DeadLiv: Hätte ich ihn vor dem Bosskampf gekickt hätte er eine ID verschwendet und die Marken von dem 2. Boss nicht bekommen. Außerdem hätte es ja sein können, dass er die Taktik nach der Erklärung verstanden hat.

Meine Entscheidung wäre anders ausgefallen, hätte er wenigstens ein bisschen Reaktion gezeigt. Ganz gleich ob er bei der 1. Nova beim Weglaufen gestorben wäre oder bei der 2. oder 3. Nova gestorben wäre. Aber da kam einfach nichts.


----------



## Senzuality (30. September 2009)

In meinen Augen hast du alles richtig gemacht und auch gut begründet (keinen wichtigen Beitrag zum Kampf geleistet). Solche Leute verdienen einfach keine Belohnung, denn auch im casualfreundlichen WoW sollte man sich ein wenig mit dem Spiel beschäftigen und wenigstens etwas Interesse zeigen. Und wie jemand trotz Erklärung immernoch etwas bei diesem doch recht simpel gestrickten Boss etwas verkehrt machen kann ist mir eigentlich schleierhaft.

Deswegen auch von mir: Ein klares Nein für die Lootvergabe an lernresistente Spieler. Durchziehen ist nicht. Und Faul-/Blödheit sollte nicht belohnt werden.

Edit: Mir fällt grad auf, dass der Boss sogar simpel genug ist, dass man nach dem dritten Try auch ohne weitere Erklärung verstanden haben müsste, was man zu tun und zu lassen hat. Aber vielleicht bin ich auch einfach nur zu intelligent *hust*.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (30. September 2009)

Hätte es genauso wie du gemacht hätte es aber im Raidchannel begründet damit er bescheid weiß warum


----------



## Mârmëlâdë (30. September 2009)

Ich weiss nicht, vielleicht bin ich nur in der Vergangenheit stecken geblieben aber ich bin immer noch der Meinung, dass man sich Items erarbeiten sollte. Denn jemand, der das Potential der Items nicht nutzen kann, bringt auch den Raid nicht weiter. 
Das ist aber heute - und gerade bei AK25er Randomraids - eine unhaltbare Position und deshalb hätte ich es mit einer hochgezogenen Braue und spitzen Fingern dem besseren Würfler gegeben. Ohne gz. In Stammraids eher nicht aber da kommen solche Leute ja auch nicht rein.


----------



## Mordox-Rajaxx (30. September 2009)

vom gewissen her ja von den regeln her nein <.< währ ja wie vorn boss stelln aggro holn und umhauen lassen als schurke wobei das im raid nicht leicht ist ohne hochschießen^^


----------



## Alfadass (30. September 2009)

Vielleicht hat er auch jedes Mal Mantel der Schatten benutzt und hatte so viel Pech, dass er jedes Mal trotzdem getroffen wurde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Ich hätte es ihm aber auch nicht gegeben.


----------



## Vicell (30. September 2009)

Da gibst so nen tollen Spruch:

Wer meint, keine Verbesserungen durch Bufffood, Flasks u.ä. zu benutzen, der braucht auch keine durch Items.


Den kannst du bestimmt toll auf ein Beispiel abhandeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## theotherside (30. September 2009)

Würfelgewinner geht über alles egal was jemand fürn mist baut. "könnte nen anfall bekommen haben"
Er zahlt schliesslich auch mtl. für dieses Spiel.
Das mit dem Bufffood und Flasks ist vor dem Raid zu klären. Wer keins nimmt wird halt kicked.


----------



## Totebone (30. September 2009)

Sobald ich weis könnte der Rpgue einfach FInte machen dann wär ich die Nova ja wayne^^


----------



## Sturmrufer (30. September 2009)

Wenn du Items nach Leistung vergeben oder Spieler mit besonders schlechter Leistung vom würfeln ausschließen willst gibt es nur eine faire Methode: Kündige es vor Beginn des Raids an.
So wie du es gemacht hast sieht es so aus als würdest du Gegenestände nach gutdünken deinen Freunden zuschieben. Auch wenn du es erklärst hinterläßt die Aktion einen schalen Nachgeschmack. 
Ich würde wohl daruf verzichten noch ein mal mit dir zu raiden und das nicht nur als der unterlegene Schurke.


----------



## Crystania (30. September 2009)

Das mag zwar doof klingen, aber mir ist das eigentlich relativ egal wer das Item bekommt wenn ich PM bin. Der höchste Würfler kriegt die Sache, auch wenn er scheiße gebaut hat. Sonst müssten wir ja auch jedes mal das Recount auswerten bei nem Heileritem, wer am meißten gehealt hat. Klingt vll übertrieben, aber bei einem Randomraid sollten eigentlich mit der Tatsache das es Random ist und es keine andere Lootvergabe gibt ausser Würfeln, ausser du hast was anderes angekündigt, alle einverstanden sein. 

Kannst ja nächstes mal einfach ankündigen, dass sie Leistung bringen müssen, sonst gibts kein Loot.


----------



## Wenya01 (30. September 2009)

Also, man kann unter Umständen dein Verlangen nach Erziehung mancher Spieler schon verstehen, jedoch denke ich du bist in diesem Falle übers Ziel hinausgeschossen.

Warum? 

Du weisst nicht, ob er es verstanden hat oder nicht verstanden hat. Du weisst nicht ob er in diesem Moment ein Laag hatte oder nicht, du weisst nicht ob in diesem Moment er nicht irgendeine Störung von ausserhalb hatte oder nicht, du weisst auch nicht, ob er sich nicht mörderisch angestrengt hat, das gesagte umzusetzen oder nicht. 

Ganz klar ist jedoch, vor dem Raid hat niemand gesagt, wer hier mehr als einmal stirbt bekommt keinen Loot. Dann wären die Fronten geklärt gewesen. So aber hast du einfach für jemanden etwas entschieden, wo du kein Recht zu hattest. Plündermeister hin oder her, er hatte gewürfelt, er hatte gewonnen, er hat es zu bekommen. 

Wenn jeder nun einfach so entscheidet, der hat was falsch gemacht bekommt nix, wenn das erstmal einreisst, dann ist Random gehen bald gar nicht mehr schön.


----------



## _Yo_ (30. September 2009)

Man kommt bei euch aufm Server in Raids rein wenn man das Archievment nicht hat?!

lol sowas hab ich bei mir ja noch nie erlebt. xD
Bei uns musst du erstmal Epic und das Archievment fürs legen des Bosses angeben dann halt noch wieviel Spellpower du hast und dann noch in Dalaran vorbeischauen und dich begutachten lassen.

Klingt hart und ich denke es ist extrem stressig für die Leute die den Raid aufbauen aber im Endeffekt kriegt man die meisten Sachen schnell erledigt.

Natürlich ist es echt blöd für Twinks oder Leute die neue Bosse nicht gleich in der ersten ID gelegt haben, aber es gibt eben immer 2 Seiten. 



Achso bei uns auf dem Server wird auch öfters gesagt wer halt bei so ganz billigen Sachen stirbt kriegt nen lootban. Also ich finde deine Entscheidung gerechtfertigt.


----------



## SuperAlex (30. September 2009)

Sei Fair, gegenüber den Schurken, die auch entscheident für den Kampf waren, der andere war vl sogar AFK...  der hat sich das teil nicht verdient!


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (30. September 2009)

_Yo_ schrieb:


> Man kommt bei euch aufm Server in Raids rein wenn man das Archievment nicht hat?!



Ja, natürlich. Mir ist es sogar in gewissem Maße egal wieviel schaden sie machen solange der Boss liegt. Es ging lediglich um die Tatsache, dass er sich bei keinem der 4 Versuche dafür interessiert hat, dass der Boss eine Blitznova macht.

Drum schrieb ich auch, dass er den Gegenstand bekommen hätte wenn er es wenigstens versucht hätte wegzulaufen.


----------



## Gorb001 (30. September 2009)

Wer BrainAFK in einem Raid rumeiert und meint er könnte auch noch Items leechen ist meiner Meinung nach fehl am Platz und hat erst recht keinen Loot verdient.

Ich hätte es genauso gemacht.


----------



## Teradas (30. September 2009)

Hätte ich genauso gemacht wie du.
Weil wenn er denkt,dass er Brainafk im Raid rumlaufen kann,und ganze 4 mal NACHEINANDER in der Bliztnova stirbt,dann hat er auch kein Loot verdient.


----------



## Ademos14 (30. September 2009)

kann ja auch sein, dass sein rechner sich zu tode laggte. Und nur weil gestorben ist, bringt er längst noch keine Leistung. kann ja sein, dass er vor der ersten Nova 9k dmg gemacht hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schnitzi (30. September 2009)

Hätte auch so gehandelt wie der TE.
Auch wenn man den Boss net kennt sollte man spätestens beim drittenmal merken das ab ~xy% life ne nova kommt was mich weghaut... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (30. September 2009)

Ich hätte es nicht so gemacht. Wenn die Würfel sprechen, dann ist ihr Wort Gesetz, egal wie gut oder schlecht die anderen Mitwürfler waren.

Noch ein paar Worte an die "Ja, hätte ich genauso gemacht!"-Poster: in einem der ältesten Romane der Welt steht ein wunderschöner Spruch... "Wer von euch ohne Sünde sei, der werfe den ersten Stein". Denkt mal darüber nach, ihr wart früher nicht perfekt, seid es nicht und werdet es nie sein. Ihr habt sicher auch schon mal bei einem Boss einen Versuch nach dem anderen vergeigt, obwohl ihr die Bosstaktik verstanden habt. Verzeiht, wenn ich eure augenscheinliche Unfehlbarkeit nur belächeln kann. Ich bin eben auch nur ein Mensch mit Fehlern und gewissen eigenen Fähigkeiten. Mensch sein heißt nicht perfekt zu sein. Egal ob im Leben oder in einem Spiel.

Just my two cents...


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (30. September 2009)

Saji schrieb:


> Ihr habt sicher auch schon mal bei einem Boss einen Versuch nach dem anderen vergeigt, obwohl ihr die Bosstaktik verstanden habt. Verzeiht, wenn ich eure augenscheinliche Unfehlbarkeit nur belächeln kann. Ich bin eben auch nur ein Mensch mit Fehlern und gewissen eigenen Fähigkeiten. Mensch sein heißt nicht perfekt zu sein. Egal ob im Leben oder in einem Spiel.



Das ist soweit korrekt. Nur schrieb ich, und schreibe es auch gern noch einmal, dass er den Gegenstand sehr gern von mir bekommen hätte wenn er sich bemüht hätte, es wenigstens versucht hätte wegzulaufen. Darauf basiert die Diskussion und die Umfrage. Ich schrieb nicht "Er hat versucht wegzulaufen, es aber zu spät gesehen, ist gestorben und bekommt keinen loot" 
Sondern: "Er ist 3x gestorben, wir haben es erklärt und er ist wieder ohne auch nur zu versuchen wegzulaufen gestorben"


----------



## Kleiderschrank (30. September 2009)

ich find du hast das vernünftig gemacht, so hätt ich auch gehandelt


----------



## Giben (30. September 2009)

Kleiderschrank schrieb:


> ich find du hast das vernünftig gemacht, so hätt ich auch gehandelt



Bin gleicher Meinung.Du hast es erklärt,und wenn er es mehmals nicht gerafft hat, dann hat er es sich auch nicht verdient.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (30. September 2009)

Wenn er nichts zum raid beiträgt hat er miner Meinung nach auch kein Loot verdient.
Klar könnte man sagen er hatte ein lagg oder hat mal nicht aufgepasst (wichtige RL zwischenfälle kanns ja mal geben)
aber wenn er bei 4 versuchen 4mal stirbt hat er kein item verdient.


----------



## Pusillin (30. September 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Wenn es FFA ist dann ist es FFA egal wie übel der Rogue failt.


Eigentlich hast du ja recht, aber er hat es ja nicht aufgrund persöhnlicher Vorzüge (Präferenzen)
verteilt, sondern hatte eine gerechte Lootverteilung die für jeden Vor oder Nachteile haben könnte, gewählt.

Aber nochmal zu deiner Aussage:
Jemand, der den Raid behindert, durch fehlenden Schaden etc. und der
weder zugibt dass er den Boss nicht kennt (anfangs) noch wenigstens versucht
etwas zu tun (nur wenig dps wäre ja nicht schlimm, solange man es versucht und es ausgleichbar ist),
gehört eigentlich gekickt.
Um in einen Raid zu gehen sollte man gewisse Vorraussetzungen erfüllen, wer das nicht tut,
muss damit rechnen, gerechtfertigt gekickt zu werden.
Wenn er in der Gruppe bleiben darf, solle er doch wenigstens dankbar dafür sein und nicht den Lohn
den die anderen erkämpft haben für sich beanspruchen.


----------



## Dominoblue (Anetheron) (30. September 2009)

Also ich spiele auch einen Schurken, und wenn man nicht Pech hat, kann Mantel der Schatten den Schaden ableiten. Das hat bis auf einmal im 25er eig. immer geklappt seit ich dran denke. Beim besagten Mal bin ich auch in der ersten Nova krepiert, weil der Mantel nicht gefunzt hat (sind ja auch 90%) also habe ich das ja dann in diesem Fall nicht kommen sehn. Das hieße aber relativ, das ich nichts direktes dafür kann, wenn es sowieso glücksabhängig ist.
Zwar tendiere ich deiner Beschreibung nach eher dazu, das der Schurke es net Kappiert hat und einfach beim rdy-check ja für Anwesend und nicht für verstanden geklickt hat..... Ich würde mich nicht festlegen wollen, darüber entscheiden zu müssen, und relativ stimmt beides, auf der einen seite ffa und damit recht, andere seite mist gebaut und unrecht? ich weiß net, was wenn er hohe Latenz hatte, sodass nur zuspät erfasst wurde, das er eig. lief. 
naja wie dem auch sei, ich bin unentschlossen wie ich das gehandhabt hätte.


----------



## Nexilein (30. September 2009)

In so einer Situation ist man dann schon ein wenig in der Zwickmühle. Gerade weil in meinem Raid "Need Epix" nicht vorkommt und eher "Nimm du das Teil, du kannst es glaube ich besser brauchen" an der Tagesordnung ist habe ich einfach wenig Erfahrung mit Lootstreitigkeiten. In deinem Fall hätte ich es so geregelt:

Ich hätte im Chat/TS einfach mal in den Raum gestellt, dass der Suizid Schurke ja eigentlich das Teil dem anderen lassen könnte.
Hätte der Schurke das eingesehen, dann wäre der Fall erledigt. Hätte der Schurke dann wegen ein paar Pixeln angefangen zu maulen, dann hätte ich mir ein dickes "LOL" gedacht, und sicher keine Gewissensbisse wenn ich es dem anderen Schurken gebe. Kommentarlos hätte ich es aber dem Anderen nicht zugesteckt.


----------



## Kleiderschrank (30. September 2009)

und ich find emalon is auch kein boss wo m,an noch unbedingt sterben muss^^


----------



## Quintusrex (30. September 2009)

_Yo_ schrieb:


> Man kommt bei euch aufm Server in Raids rein wenn man das Archievment nicht hat?!
> 
> lol sowas hab ich bei mir ja noch nie erlebt. xD




Kauft ihr euch eure Archievment bei Ebay, oder wie macht Ihr das. Wie soll ich das bekommen, wenn ich nicht innen Raid komme? Nicht jeder Spieler ist in einer Gilde die regelmäßig raiden geht.

BTT.

Wenn Du die Sache im Chat erklärt hättest, könnte ich mit der Entscheidung leben, es einfach dem anderen Schurken geben, ohne was zu sagen ist ein NO GO.

Wobei ich mich auch schon oft über solche Typen geärgert haben


----------



## Pascal-Huneu (30. September 2009)

Schon mies, aber richtig.


----------



## Mupflu heilt dich nicht (30. September 2009)

Nachdem ihr den Boss erklärt hattet, kam kein Statement mehr dazu, dass derjenige der jetzt stirbt, kein Lootrecht mehr hat? Stimmt das so?
Wenn das nicht explizit geklärt war, dann ist das relativ ungerecht dem Schurken gegenüber... 
Bei dem Würfeln, hat der Schurke gewonnen, also hat er auch das Item verdient. Er war ja dabei, er hat ja seinen Beitrag geleistet, den man natürlich auch geringschätzig betrachten kann.
Es ist ja auch in anderen Bosskämpfen so, dass wenn jemand bei dem Kampf stirbt und nachher beim Würfeln auf ein Item gewinnt, das Item auch bekommt und nicht aufgrund von "mangelnder Bereitschaft" (weil er gestorben ist) das Item nicht erhält... 

Mit Erklärung wäre das in Ordnung gegangen... Ehrlich gesagt hätte ich mir als Raidmember überlegt, ob du keinen Platz auf der Ignorelist verdient hättest, auchwenn ich dann nicht betroffen gewesen wäre. Dieser Fall gibt einem schon zu denken. Aber fairerweise gewinnt immer der Spieler, der höher würfelt, sollte er bedarf haben.


----------



## PiaMarie (30. September 2009)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> Hallihallo.
> 
> Also ich habe gerade das getan was ständig verlangt, aber nie durchgesetzt wird.
> 
> ...



Wäre ich in der SSituation des Schurken gewesen,der leider es nicht hin bekommen hat,hätte ich nen Ticket geschrieben gegen Dich,da nach den Regeln gewürfelt wurde zwischen Zwei Leuten,die dieses Item gebrauchen konnten.Nur weil du den Loot verteilen darfst,heisst es nicht das du Gott spielen darfst und hast mit deienr Entscheidung Blizzards regeln gebrochen.Wenn der leider Gottes schusselige Schurke,schlau ist schreibt er ein Ticket und der Loot wird ihm zugewiesen und dem anderen ab erkannt.

Egal wie schusselig ist,hättes du ihn lieb drum gebeten die Gruppe/Schlachtzug zuverlassen oder ihn mit einem danke das du mit warst ihn dann gekicked.Aber alles anderen wqar und ist und wierd immer falsch sein.

Halte dich nächstemal an die Regeln,wer am höchsten würfelt bekommt das Item.Egal wie der andere Spieler sich angestellt hat.Denn so machstedir höchstens bei 243 Mann auf dem Server Freunde aber beim rest,nur Feinde.
Und nimm es mir nicht übel,aber mitdir würde ich kein zweites mal in einem Raid gehen...

MFG


----------



## Cyl (30. September 2009)

theotherside schrieb:


> Würfelgewinner geht über alles egal was jemand fürn mist baut. "könnte nen anfall bekommen haben"
> *Er zahlt schliesslich auch mtl. für dieses Spiel.*
> Das mit dem Bufffood und Flasks ist vor dem Raid zu klären. Wer keins nimmt wird halt kicked.



Er zahlt aber nicht um die anderen 24 Spieler zu verarschen.
Und wenns ein Anfänger war hat er in AK 25 auch nichts verloren.


----------



## Ohrensammler (30. September 2009)

PiaMarie schrieb:


> Wenn der leider Gottes schusselige Schurke,schlau ist schreibt er ein Ticket und der Loot wird ihm zugewiesen und dem anderen ab erkannt.



ja genau...als ob 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Torfarn (30. September 2009)

Hätte es genauso gemacht, wenn er in der ersten Nova stirbt ist es theoretisch so als ob er gar nicht dabei gewesen wäre, und das wäre den andern Spielern einfach unfair


----------



## Torfarn (30. September 2009)

Also ich verstehe nicht wie man das so EXTREMISIEREN kann, von wegen offizielle Würfelregel von Blizzard oder so, oder auch schön der spruch: nur weil du PM bist darfst du nicht gott spielen, mal ganz ehrlich mal auf das RL das diese Leute anscheinend nicht kennen (meistens); würdet ihr eine Firma haben, und würdet ihr einen angestellten haben der nichts tut, würdet ihr in dann ernstahft bezahlen? Und den Vergleich mein ich ehrlich so es ist genau das selbe nur auf ein Spiel bezogen. Und wer jetzt sagt, das ist was ganz anderes, Warum? WARUM dramatisiert ihr das mit Sprüchen wie oben als Beispiel gegeben?


----------



## Sturmrufer (30. September 2009)

Torfarn schrieb:


> Also ich verstehe nicht wie man das so EXTREMISIEREN kann, von wegen offizielle Würfelregel von Blizzard oder so, oder auch schön der spruch: nur weil du PM bist darfst du nicht gott spielen, mal ganz ehrlich mal auf das RL das diese Leute anscheinend nicht kennen (meistens); würdet ihr eine Firma haben, und würdet ihr einen angestellten haben der nichts tut, würdet ihr in dann ernstahft bezahlen? Und den Vergleich mein ich ehrlich so es ist genau das selbe nur auf ein Spiel bezogen. Und wer jetzt sagt, das ist was ganz anderes, Warum? WARUM dramatisiert ihr das mit Sprüchen wie oben als Beispiel gegeben?



Selbstverständlich zahlt eine Firma auch vollkommen unfähige Mitarbeiter. Zwar wird diesen wohl recht schnell wieder gekündigt aber für die Zeit der Anwesenheit werden sie bezahlt. Falls du in Deiner Firma das anders regeln wolltest, würden Dir das sie Arbeitsgerichte ganz schnel wieder austreiben.

Wenn ich das auf den Raid übertrage heißt das: Wenn du nicht zufrieden bist kick ihn. Aber solange er da ist hat er Lootrecht. 
So viel zu deinem  RL Beispiel


----------



## Gino1990 (30. September 2009)

Hast natürlich richtig gehandelt.
Hättest vielleicht nicht dem andren Schurken mit dem würfeln Hoffnung machen gemacht
sondern gleich mit deiner Begründung dem "besserem" Schurken geben können.


----------



## Drop-Dead (30. September 2009)

solche idioten überwürfeln mich permanent in random raids 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber hätte wenn er nicht unbedingt blau gehabt hat genau so gehandelt glaube ich


----------



## Anaamuu (1. Oktober 2009)

Ich sage, es war falsch.
Es wurde drum gewürfelt, er hats gewonnen. 

Nur weil einer ( Neuling evtl ?!?! daran schon mal gedacht.... -.- ), die Nova verpennt oder deren 3, is das noch lang kein Grund, das man einem anderen der niedriger gewürfelt hat, das Item zuzuschustern. 

Ich war mit keinem meiner Chars bisher AK und werd mir das auch nicht antun - eben wegen der 95%igen Gefahr, RL und PMs wie dir zu begegnen, die meinen sie seien Gott nur weil sie ein Vierteljahr länger spielen als ich. 

Und nach so einer Aktion wie dieser ( nein, ich bin da absolut nicht zimperlich ) wärst du ohne viel Trara auf meiner Ignore gelandet. 

So long.


----------



## Hellscream - Riocht (1. Oktober 2009)

Als Raidleiter hat man die Verantwortung den raid richtig zu leiten und zum erfolg zu führen, als Plündermeister den Loot nach bestem gewissen und durch Würfelergebnisse zu verteilen. Wenn ich mir meine Randomraids ankucke kann ich mir den TE nur als PM wünschen.
Wenn ich als schurke meine bei Emalon stehen zu bleiben und auf 90% glück zu hoffen mit dem Cloak, dann bin ich halt auch selber schuld wenn eben dieser nicht funzt und muss dann aber auch mit den Konsequenzen klarkommen. 
Ich kann nicht erwarten für Rumgammeln in Instanzen Loot zu bekommen.
Aus der Leistung des Spielens resultiert der Erfolg in form von Loot, wenn ich also keine leistung bringe bleibt der loot aus.

Ich hätte mich an deiner Stelle nicht anders verhalten, obwohl ich dem Schurken wahrscheinlich noch erklärt hätte warum er eben diesen loot nun nicht bekommt. Ausrüstungslevel spielt für mich da keine rolle, wobei ich es auch frech finde sich als grün/blau equippter char durch ema/kora/archa ziehen zu lassen, aber ich schweife ab.

Meiner meinung nach im ansatz richtig gehandelt, aber die Art und Weise hätte klüger gewählt sein können.


----------



## Klondike (1. Oktober 2009)

PiaMarie schrieb:


> Nur weil du den Loot verteilen darfst,heisst es nicht das du Gott spielen darfst und hast mit deienr Entscheidung Blizzards regeln gebrochen.Wenn der leider Gottes schusselige Schurke,schlau ist schreibt er ein Ticket und der Loot wird ihm zugewiesen und dem anderen ab erkannt.



Ist absoluter Unsinn, Blizz Regeln sind klar, der PM entscheidet! Wenn du das nicht magst, raide nicht mit dem PM...

Bitte nenn mir einen Beweis für deine These...

Ich nenne dir einen dagegen:

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...299&sid=3#5
*ZITAT *
*
...liegt es allein in der Verantwortung des Plündermeisters, die Beute zu verteilen. Wir können bei derartigen Streitigkeiten bedauerlicherweise nicht behilflich sein. Du solltest dir deshalb vorher gut überlegen, ob du demjenigen vertraust. Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre es, selbst einen Schlachtzug aufzubauen und die Rolle zu übernehmen...*



Zum eigentlichen Anliegen...mhh schwierig. Deine Entscheidung kann ich verstehen, aber auch ich hätte bei sowas ein ungutes Gefühl. Auf der anderen Seite ist deine Argumentation auch ganz klar, wer NULL zum Erfolg beiträgt, der hat auch nichts verdient und wenn er wirklich 3x nichtmal den Versuch unternommen hat rauszulaufen, naja das hat ja dann auch nichts mit Neuling zu tun, man verteilt ja auch nicht an Leute die mit AFK und FOLLOW im Raid dabei sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn du es begründet hast wird es schon passen, würde mich mal interessieren wie der Schurke der dann leer ausgegangen ist, darauf reagiert hat.


----------



## Grushdak (1. Oktober 2009)

Also ich selber finde Situation nicht so leicht abzuhaken ...
Mir kommen da so paar Fragen auf.

1. Wieso wurde überhaupt noch gewürfelt? So, jedenfalls hatten imo eigentlich die Würfel gesprochen.
2. Warum ist er - für Euch sichtbar - keinen Meter gelaufen? Habt Ihr nachgefragt, hatte er extreme Lags etc.?

Doch eine Sache des immer wieder gestorbenen Schurken finde ich dennoch gut.
Er meldet sich als einziger, wenn auch erst verspätet, daß er den Boss nicht kennt.

Was ich auch schon oft bemerkt habe ... Bei Blizzard läuft es sehr sehr oft nicht so ganz synchron ab.
Man sieht zwar andere Spieler, aber nicht immer 100%ig genau deren Spielstand, in dem sie sich gerade befinden.
Und auch, wenn es nur ganz minimale Zeitunterschiede sind, sie sind da.

Sry, falls ich etwas überlesen habe.


----------



## Bigfeet (1. Oktober 2009)

spiel auch einen Schurken der bei Emalon stehenbleibt, was eigentlich auch kein problem ist sofern man die Finte (50% weniger Flächenschaden) zu benutzen weiss. Was da dann noch reinkommt an dmg wird schon meist durch nen hot wieder ausgebügelt.


----------



## Xaner (1. Oktober 2009)

*Macht um himmelswillen auf eurem Realm nicht den Fehler bei der Lootvergabe "Gerechtigkeit" mit einfließen zu lassen.

Das ist das Ende jedes Realm !

Hört sich drastisch an - ist aber so
Eine Büchse der Pandora die man öffnet - zuerst in guter Absicht aber ans Ende will keiner gedacht haben*


----------



## Mitzy (1. Oktober 2009)

Quintusrex schrieb:


> Kauft ihr euch eure Archievment bei Ebay, oder wie macht Ihr das. Wie soll ich das bekommen, wenn ich nicht innen Raid komme? Nicht jeder Spieler ist in einer Gilde die regelmäßig raiden geht.
> (…)



Du wirst lachen, aber viele behandeln es so. Wenn ich abends im SNG chat sitze, und eine Gruppe für was-weiß-ich suche, dann lese ich desöfteren „Suchen noch Tank, Heiler und DDs mit Erfahrung + Nachweisbaren Erfolg für Ulduar/ PdK/ <Sonstwas>“. Das auch nur mit der Begründung, damit man „schneller“ durchkommt…
Als kleine Randbemerkung: Ich bin mal in so eine Gruppe gegangen, und sie haben in PdK10er nicht mal den 1. Boss legen können, obwohl alle den Erfolg + die kaufbaren T- Sachen an hatten. Hab ich geweint oder gelacht- ich weiß es nicht, ich war zu sehr damit beschäftigt, meinen Kopf gegen meinen Schreibtisch zu donnern.

Zur Frage vom TE:
Kurz: Nein, ich hätte es Ihm nicht gegeben.
Es ist leider so, dass viele nicht nachfragen, wenn sie etwas nicht kennen. Das hat verschiedene Gründe:
- Man möchte nicht aus der Gruppe fliegen, weshalb man sagt, man kennt das alles.
- Selbiger Grund wie oben, aber man ignoriert die Frage, ob man alles kennt.
- Man hält sich für den L34D3R der R0XX0R und der, der erklärt, hat sowieso mal kein Plan.
- Man denkt, es zu kennen, aber verhaspelt sich.

Sowas ist immer schwer, und, zugegeben, die Ausrede „Sorry, hatte ´n fiesen lag“ oder „Sorry dc“- den man selber vortäuscht- hab ich selber auch schon einige male benutzt, wenn der Tot von einem so peinlich war, dass man es lieber darauf abwellst.

Zugegeben, ich hätte den anderen Schurken vermutlich gefragt, warum er dauernd stirbt, und dann entschieden.
Deine Frage ist schon fast ´ne Sache, worüber man Jahre streiten könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das hängt vom Menschen selber ab, seine Empfindung, Erfahrung und seine eigene Einstellung.


----------



## Jupptitan (1. Oktober 2009)

An jedem Random Raid, an dem ich teilnehme, wird gefragt wer den Boss nicht kennt.
Ergo wer sich nach dem 3ten Versuch meldet sollte gekickt werden.
Allerdings hätte ich des auch so gemacht wenn sich n Spieler überhaupt nicht bewegt. , das er keinen Loot bekommt.


----------



## Ischtare (1. Oktober 2009)

Tja auch ich bin PM in unseren Raids und auch wenn wir uns mit Randoms zusammenschließen. Ich finde es nicht fair jemanden nur weil er 3x gestorben ist den Loot vorzuenthalten. Oder stellt ihr jetzt die Behauptung auf dass es nur an dem Schurken gescheitert ist? Fehler macht jeder und jeder hat mal angefangen. Die Behauptung jemand der den Boss nicht kennt hat in einem 25er nichts verloren - sry Leute das ist doch Schwachsinn. Erfolge vorweisen um mitgenommen zu werden??? Woher soll man bitteschön den Erfolg bekommen?

Wenn man die Loots so verteilen will - nach Leistung dann sollte das angesagt - geschrieben werden und jeder sollte im Vorfeld damit einverstanden sein. Wenn gewürfelt wird dann gewinnt der mit dem höchsten Wurf - ganz egal ob er die Leistung gebracht hat oder nicht! All diejenigen die da schreiben wie toll und wie richtig gehandelt wurde - und dass sie es genauso gemacht hätten - *rofl'* mehr ist dazu nicht zu sagen. Wie würdet ihr euch fühlen wenn ihr da mitläuft und dann heißt es knallhart nach dem Bosskill - ja fein aber du bist gestorben 3x gestorben und wenn das der Fall ist gibts keinen Loot. Toll echt - mit so einer Gruppe würde ich gerne raiden. 

Ich finde es war falsch dem Schurken das Teil dass er durch einen höheren Wurf bekommen hat vorzuenthalten!


----------



## 64K (1. Oktober 2009)

Ich hätte es dem Schurken auch nicht gegeben, aber ich hätte irgendwann vor de Kampf oder während des Kampfes gesagt so dass dieser noch di eMöglichkeit hätte den Schlachtzug zu verlassen


----------



## noizycat (1. Oktober 2009)

Gerecht ist deine Verteilung auf jeden Fall, aber ich weiss nicht, ob ich mir das so getraut hätte ... gibt da Leute, die dann gezielt Server-Rufmord betreiben, und genug, die unwissend drauf hören. Klar, wer einen kennt, wird sich deine Seite anhören, aber auf diesen Hickhack hab ich keine Lust, das Risiko wäre mir also zu hoch ...

PS: Ne Möglichkeit ist, vorher anzukündigen *wer sofort verreckt und 90% der Zeit nix tut, oder absolut keinen Schaden macht, bekommt Lootsperre* ... gibt´s bei uns mittlerweile recht oft, grad bei Kammer Randomruns ...


----------



## Noregas-Baelgun (1. Oktober 2009)

@te

vermutlich hätt ichs ihm gegeben weil ich mittlerweile bei ema als tank selber brainafk bin weil nunmal wirllich -niemand- auf meinen realm bei dem boss nur an meiner aggro kratzen kann *hust nicht wahr* ^^

so nun zum thema:

ich finds gut wenn es endlich pm's gibt die wirklich mal drauf achten wer was bekommt und net nur selber brainafk rumhängen oder gar selber denr aid nur aufmachen um epics zu looten und jeden müll zusammeladen den sie nur finden können. 

zu ein paar argumenten: 
vorher ansagen - und wieviele leute hätten dann mimimi was bist en du für en lowbob willst nur selber epics leeche etc geschrieben und somit die grpsuche genügend erschwert?

der schurke mit laggs - tschuldigung aber mit derben laggs geh ich einfach nicht mit bei movement encountern, und wenn mein pc nich reiht spiel ich en andres spiel oder kauf mir en neuen der rest der grp sollte nich wegen dir leiden 

müssen auch irgendwoher equip kriegen: naxxramas und so, schonmal gehört? normale 5er hero instanzen? 


ich finds gut so wie es ist sonst passierts wie bei den meisten pm's (und wie mirs auchs chon ergangen ist): 4 druiden 3 mondkins und ein feral - die neuen mondkin pvp setteile droppen und der feral mit 50 lifetime ehrenhaften siegen bekommt das teil...

dann lieber einer der nem bob auch mal das epic verweigert - es sei denn es is alzuoffensichtlich das ers nem kumpel zusteckt aber bei 4 verkackten novas - da zählt selbst das mantel der schatten argument nciht.


----------



## Torfarn (1. Oktober 2009)

Sturmrufer schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich zahlt eine Firma auch vollkommen unfähige Mitarbeiter. Zwar wird diesen wohl recht schnell wieder gekündigt aber für die Zeit der Anwesenheit werden sie bezahlt. Falls du in Deiner Firma das anders regeln wolltest, würden Dir das sie Arbeitsgerichte ganz schnel wieder austreiben.
> 
> Wenn ich das auf den Raid übertrage heißt das: Wenn du nicht zufrieden bist kick ihn. Aber solange er da ist hat er Lootrecht.
> So viel zu deinem  RL Beispiel




mir ging es nicht darum ihn bezahlen zu müssen sondern ob man es bei der möglichkeit tun würde


----------



## Stan (1. Oktober 2009)

So ich hätte dem Schurken auch nicht am Loot beteiligt. Er hat nichts zum Erfolg beigetragen und damit nichts verdient. Mir ging es mal ähnlich, in einem 25er Raid bin ich dauernd verreckt aber nicht weil ich ein Movement Krüppel bin, sondern weil mein Rechner einfach nicht packt und bis ich mich vor lauter Lags bewegen kann war ich tod. Da ich aber nichts beigetragen habe hab ich von mir aus gepasst, mein Stolz läßt sowas nicht zu Loot abzustauben ohne dafür etwas geleistet zu haben, wenn jemand anderes der die Leistung erbracht hat das Teil braucht. Am Schluß habe ich dann doch noch das eine oder andre Teil bekommen, da auch andre Mitglieder des Raids nicht immer need hatten. Prinzipiell gute Entscheidung von dem RL und kann ich nur Befürworten.


----------



## Darkprincess (1. Oktober 2009)

Neben Themen wie Welthunger und Kriege,ist das hier natürlich sehr wichtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich schließ mich vielen an die sagen...man weiss nich was war,ob er einen lag hatte,oder es war in seinem rl kurzzeitig was wichtig...nobody knows.Meiner Meinung nach war es die falsche Entscheidung,ohne sowas vor dem Raid anzukündigen.
Und an alle Beführworter....sollte Euch so etwas jemals passieren weils vielleicht grade in dem mom lagt oder sonst was ist und ihr würfelt und würdet gewinnen,bekommt aber das Item nicht,macht mir dann bitte ein Foto von Eurem verheulten und wütenden Gesicht, damit ich "HAHA" machen kann^^


----------



## Darkprincess (1. Oktober 2009)

Neben Themen wie Welthunger und Kriege,ist das hier natürlich sehr wichtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich schließ mich vielen an die sagen...man weiss nich was war,ob er einen lag hatte,oder es war in seinem rl kurzzeitig was wichtig...nobody knows.Meiner Meinung nach war es die falsche Entscheidung,ohne sowas vor dem Raid anzukündigen.
Und an alle Beführworter....sollte Euch so etwas jemals passieren weils vielleicht grade in dem mom lagt oder sonst was ist und ihr würfelt und würdet gewinnen,bekommt aber das Item nicht,macht mir dann bitte ein Foto von Eurem verheulten und wütenden Gesicht, damit ich "HAHA" machen kann^^


----------



## HailPedro (1. Oktober 2009)

Hat sich der Schurke denn jemals zu Wort gemeldet? Warum er gestorben ist? z.b. Lags oder Mantel nicht funkioniert? btw. ich habe auch einen Twink-Schurken und nutze immer Finte und überlebe das mit so ~35%... weiß gar nicht wieso man die 10% vom Mantel in Kauf nehmen sollte.

Hättest ihm nach dem dritten Wipe(und das dritte mal in Folge bei der ersten Nova gestorben) eine Ansage machen müssen, von wegen: "Wenn du jetzt nochmal in der Nova stirbst fliegst du bzw. gibt keinen Loot".

Aber ohne vorher ein Wort zu sagen ist es eine ziemlich schwierige Entscheidung.. Wer nach dem Bosskill im Raid ist und würfelt hat im Grunde auch ein Recht darauf egal ob er nur 800 dps macht oder jedes mal nach 20sec in der Nova stirbt.

Jeder von uns hat schon bei Emalon versagt aber wenn man 3 mal in Folge an der gleichen Sache stirbt, sollte man doch mal im Raid  nachfragen warum das so ist oder den anderen Schurken anflüstern, was er denn falsch mache und nicht einfach so hinnehmen und am besten noch 10 weitere male in der ersten Blitznova sterben..

Fazit: Mit Ansage nach dem x-ten Wipe fände ich die Lootverteilung so vollkommen O.K, denn der Schurke hat in den 20 sec in denen er gelebt hat sicherlich keinen großen Beitrag geleistet, aber ohne vorher was zu sagen fragwürdig.


----------



## madmurdock (1. Oktober 2009)

Ja schwierige Sache. Ich würde es ihm wohl trotzdem geben, aber nur aus dem Grund, weil es nun mal ein FFA Run ist.. Verdient hat er es auf keinen Fall, da nun wirklich nicht all zu viel verlangt wird:

1. Wegrennen bei Nova
2. Aufs grosse Add bei Überladung

Mehr ist da ja nicht zu beachten und es kann definitiv KEINER behaupten ein "Newbie" könnte bei dem Encounter überfordert sein. Wer zu dämlich ist 2 Sachen zu rallen, sollte sich Raidencounter grundsätzlich sparen. Die Gründe dafür sollten klar sein.

Die einzige wirklich gerechte Art wäre, wenn man nach 2 3 Wipes bekannt macht: "So, wer ab nun noch einmal als Melee an der Nova verreckt, kriegt keinen Loot!"
Hier bleibt es dann jedem selbst überlassen, ob er nun bei dem Run dabei bleibt, oder er an dieser Stelle die Gruppe verlässt. Und ehrlich, wenn der besagte Schurke hier die Gruppe verlässt... Who cares? Er wäre eh nach der ersten Nova wieder verreckt und seine "DPS" hätte so oder so gefehlt.


----------



## Millencolin (1. Oktober 2009)

theotherside schrieb:


> Würfelgewinner geht über alles egal was jemand fürn mist baut. "könnte nen anfall bekommen haben"
> Er zahlt schliesslich auch mtl. für dieses Spiel.
> Das mit dem Bufffood und Flasks ist vor dem Raid zu klären. Wer keins nimmt wird halt kicked.



würfelgwinner über alles LOL.... du hast wohl garnix kapiert. im fall des loots geht der PM über alles und das wird dir auch jeder GM oder CM sagen.
wer arbeiten geht und scheisse baut bekommt auch nix.
Bsp.:
Sich als ungelernter dachdecker für eine dachdecker stelle zu bewerben 
                                        =
als raidmember für nen raid bewerben von dem man keine ahnung hat


----------



## ceecon (1. Oktober 2009)

Du bist der Raidleiter, du bestimmst. Wenn es jemanden nicht passt muss er nicht mitgehen


----------



## Daultrabomb (1. Oktober 2009)

Was wäre denn wenn der Schurke nur umgefallen ist weil die Heiler nicht so Helle waren um ihn wieder hochzuheilen nach dem der einen Blitzschlag abbekommen hat?

Man kann das ganze so oder so sehen.

Wenn er volle hp hatte und an der ersten Nova stirbt war er wohl unter equiped.
Also deine schuld das du solche leute mitnimmst. Vondaher war das Asi von dir ihm das Item zu verweigern.
Ich meine was macht so eine Nova schon an Schaden 10K oder 15K? das würde ich als Stoffie minimum einmal wegstecken können.
Wenn ich dann nicht geheilt werde, sterbe ich natürlich an dem Blitzschlag der dann folgt. 
Bekomme ich jetzt auch kein loot? weil zu schwache Heiler dabei waren?
Warum soll ich unter der Unfähigkeit anderer leute leiden?
FFA bedeutet nunmal das jeder das aber auch jeder die möglichkeit hat auf einen Item zuwürfeln und es auch zubekommen.


----------



## Ghorgoroth (1. Oktober 2009)

bei uns am server wird das meistens so gehandhabt, wenn derjenige der gewinnt scheiße gebaut hat und nur ~900 dps fährt wirds kommentarlos dem "anderen" gegeben, sollte er nicht schon vorher einen kick bekommen haben...

ich finde deine entscheidung ok, weil 1x ist keinmal 2x ist auch kein mal aber 3x+ ist einmal zu viel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pamela1 (1. Oktober 2009)

Man sieht doch allein daran dass der Schurke nicht Mantel der Schatten benutzt hat, dass er keinen Plan hatte xD dann hätte er zumindest die erste Welle überlebt selbst wenn er ne Sekunde zu spät losgelaufen ist.

Ganz klares NEIN! Ich hätte ihm den Loot auch nicht gegeben


----------



## ignatz87 (1. Oktober 2009)

Ihr seids trollig...

Hät ihn denn loot gegeben, bei anderes sachen (acuh im Rl) kann man auch nicht sagen "er hat es nicht verdient"...


----------



## Enternix (1. Oktober 2009)

Hey Leute kommt mal runter !
WoW ist immer noch ein Spiel. Ich finde es mehr als kindisch zu sagen : Er war lernresistent und deswegen bekommt er das Item nicht. Sowas ist einfach nur kindisch

Wenn Ihr im RL nicht sofort was versteht (Autofahren, Ausbildung usw.) und es der Lehrer (welcher Art auch immer) es Euch etliche Male erklärt und Ihr es leider immer noch nicht versteht, soll der Lehrer/Lehrerin Euch durchfallen lassen ?

Vielleicht hatte der Schurke einfach einen schlechten Tag, vielleicht hast Du es falsch ausgedrückt. Vielleicht, vielleicht, vielleicht

Das was Du gemacht hast war einfach nur Ihm gegenüber unfair. Du hast nochnichtmal bedacht, das Ihr trotzdem den Boss gelegt hat, es zählt nicht immer nur DPS sondern im Endeffekt das der Boss liegt. Und ja, er hat sich halt mal? dumm angestellt, aber wen interessiert es. Er lernt vielleicht noch. Du hingegen hast einfach nur geurteilt, das er es nicht kann und das Item anders verteilt.

Solche Leute wie Du sollten am besten mit WoW sofort aufhören, weil Du a) scheinbar nicht reif genug bist für ein SPIEL und b) Du Dir scheinbar nicht die Mühe gemacht hast, es Ihm nochmal zu erklären

An der Stelle des Schurken hätte ich sofort ein Ticet geschrieben weil es FFA war und mich über Dich beschwert !
Nein ich bin kein Freund von Tickets oder so, aber manche Leute lernen es leider nicht anders. 

Ich hoffe Die Leute auf Deinem Server lesen diesen Thread und ignorieren Dich alle oder besser noch bei allen Randomraids bekommst Du kein Loot

Also erst denken, dann handeln und auch mal 5 gerade sein lassen !

MFG


----------



## mendozino (1. Oktober 2009)

Oh, ich wusste gar net, das im buffed-Forum die ganzen ProGamers rumhüpfen. 70% der Teilnehmer an der Diskussion sind wohl fehlerfrei, hatten noch nie Lags oder hohe Latenzen. Ausserdem sind sie gerne von einem Random-Raidleiter abhängig, dessen einzige Qualifikation darin bestehen muss, im Handelschannel nach Leuten zu rufen und Bruce Almighty zu spielen, indem die Bewerber über Armory abgeklopft werden etc.
Ich spiele u.a. selber einen Schurken und in der World of Castercraft ist man als Melee halt viel abhängiger von Latenzen als als Caster, denen niemand vorwerfen kann (mangels Beweisen) sie hätten zu lange gebraucht die Taste 1 oder 2 zu drücken.
Ich sterbe immer mal wieder als Folge der Nova, da man auch Schaden bekommt wenn man wegrennt, halt anteilig weniger je weiter man wegsteht. Und wenn die Heiler net auf Zack sind, erwischts halt bevorzugt die Melees. 
Aber:
Der Ansatz des TE lässt Spielraum um noch viel weiter zu gehen. Ist vielleicht ein Heiler schuld am Wipe? Lasst uns das Schwanz-o-meter, bzw Recount doch mal überprüfen vor der Lootverteilung. Nur die DDs und Heiler die ganz oben stehen bekommen Loot oder Vorrecht. 
Halt, der Schurke, der so weit unten steht wurde vom Heiler nicht geheilt, deswegen machte er keinen Damage...also darf der Heiler nicht mitwürfeln..oder lasst uns ein Handicap machen, schlechte Heiler und Tote bekommen 20 Handicap, der Wurf wird also um 20 reduziert.

Also von mir mal ein absolutes Nein zur Einmischung bei Lootverteilung! Entweder man sagt vorher, der Raid beurteilt die Leistung die man bringt oder man lässts und lässt würfeln. Hier den Allmächtigen zu spielen und sich anzumassen zu beurteilen wie "verdient" es der eine hat oder nicht ist das letzte.

Und die ganzen scheinheiligen Kommentare hier, deren einziger Zweck es ist, sich als unfehlbar darzustellen, könnt ihr euch auch sparen. Ich raide viel zu lange als das mir noch jemand erzählen kann, er wäre unfehlbar, hätte keine schlechten Tage, sei niemals abgelenkt oder hätte ne 100% zuverlässige Internetverbindung.


----------



## Rolandos (1. Oktober 2009)

So ein Raidleiter würde bei mir glatt auf Ignor landen. 


1. Kann er Lags gehabt haben, wurde schon öffters genannt.
2. Hatte wenig Erfahrung, was ja auch stimmte.
3. Wurde abgelenkt von irgend etwas oder irgend wem.
4. War ihm nicht ersichtlich, das er im Gefahrenbereich steht oder Gefahr bestand, warum auch immer. 

Ist mir auch schon passiert, weil es einfach nicht zu sehen war das da wo man stand eine Gift oder Feuerwolke war, weil Hintergrund und Gefahrenherd einfach ineinander verschmelzen.

Auf alle Fälle war die Lotverteilung höchst unfair, wahrscheinlich war es auch noch ein Gilden-Realfreund der es bekommen hat. 

Einziger Grund den ich akzeptieren würde, wenn der mit der höchsten Würfelzahl schon etwas erhalten hat und ein Anderer noch nichts wenn er das Teil, für seine momentane Aufgabe/Skillung, gebrauchen kann.

Aber z.B. bekommte ein Tank garantiert nicht eine Schusswaffe, kann er natürlich gebrauchen zum pullen, wenn Jäger dabei sind die sie gebrauchen können. Locken kann man auch mit schlechteren Schuss/Wurfwaffen.

Dissen, verkaufen, Zweitausrüstung ist auch kein Grund über den Würfeln zu stehen. Nur wenn wirklich keiner das Teil zur Verbesserung seiner Aktuell angelegten Ausrüstung gebrauchen kann, darf für Zweitequip gewürfelt werden, zum Schluß bekommt es der Disser, der am Ende die Mats auswürfelt, bzw in die Gildenbank legt wenn der Raid Gildenintern ist.

Nur einladen wenn man schon einmal den Raid geschafft hat, da hat jemand nicht verstanden was spielen heist.
Wenn das Jeder machen  würde, gäbe es bald keine Raids mehr und es ist auch Unfair gegenüber anderen Spielern. Nicht nur gegeüber dem nicht mitgenommenen sondern auch gegenüber denen die den Raidleiter auf den Level gebracht haben, er hat ja auch mal angefangen, und Denen, die solche Spieler trotzdem mitnehmen. 
So ein verhalten ist einfach asozial.


----------



## Wenya01 (1. Oktober 2009)

Torfarn schrieb:


> Also ich verstehe nicht wie man das so EXTREMISIEREN kann, von wegen offizielle Würfelregel von Blizzard oder so, oder auch schön der spruch: nur weil du PM bist darfst du nicht gott spielen, mal ganz ehrlich mal auf das RL das diese Leute anscheinend nicht kennen (meistens); würdet ihr eine Firma haben, und würdet ihr einen angestellten haben der nichts tut, würdet ihr in dann ernstahft bezahlen? Und den Vergleich mein ich ehrlich so es ist genau das selbe nur auf ein Spiel bezogen. Und wer jetzt sagt, das ist was ganz anderes, Warum? WARUM dramatisiert ihr das mit Sprüchen wie oben als Beispiel gegeben?




Würdest du eine Firma haben, würdest du auch nur einmal deinen Mitarbeiter nicht bezahlen ! Danach würde dir ein Gericht sagen, was du zu tun hast.

Wenn du das auf RL bezogen vergleichen möchtest und/oder auf eine Firma würde es eigentlich so aussehen, das man mit dem jenigen erstmal spricht !
Wieso bist du die letzten 2/3 mal stehen geblieben? (RL)Wieso arbeitest du nicht deine Aufgaben ? Bitte sorge dafür das du im nächsten Versuch dieser Nova ausweichst, ansonsten hast du bei mir kein Lootrecht, du kannst auch gerne den Schlachtzug verlassen.  (RL) Hiermit überreiche ich dir deine erste Abmahnung, solltest du nach der dritten Abmahnung immer noch nicht deine Arbeit erledigen, werde ich dir eine fristlose Kündigung überreichen !

So würde es aussehen.

Es wurde aber nicht gesagt, das man mit ihm gesprochen hat, das man ihm gesagt hat, die Regeln sind, keine Leistung kein Loot.

Demzufolge ist es eben so, das der Plündermeister hier seine " Macht" misbraucht hat.

Wenn vor einem Schlachtzug angekündigt wird, wir haben folgende Lootregeln, jeder der nicht einverstanden ist, kann jetzt gehen, das ist es kein Thema.
Aber ich kann NIEMALS einfach so entscheiden, deine höchte Würfelzahl interessiert mich einen DRECK, du kriegst es nicht, denn ich beurteile dein Spiel als schlecht.

Niemals wieder würde ich als Spieler, eben auch als nichtbetroffender Spieler mit so einem PM nochmal losgehen.
Viele sagen es ja auch nicht, aber ich kann mir gut vorstellen, das hier einige nen neuen Ignobewohner haben.


----------



## Annovella (1. Oktober 2009)

Ich hätte den Schurken erstmal gefragt warum er gestorben ist... vllt. hatte er lags oder wurde im RL abgelenkt. Ansonsten hät ich sein EQ(Verz. u. Sockelsteine) und seine Skillung angeschaut, daran erkennt man auch oft den geistigen Zustand eines Spielers.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Je nachdem hät ich mich dann entschieden und im Zweifelsfall hätte ich den Raid gefragt


----------



## candyman3700 (1. Oktober 2009)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> Hallihallo.
> 
> Also ich habe gerade das getan was ständig verlangt, aber nie durchgesetzt wird.
> 
> ...




also in dem fall geb ich dir recht aber habe schon oft miterlebt das PM einfach nach belieben(ob sympatisch oder nicht) entscheiden deswegen finde ich muss vor dem lot entschieden werden wer würfeln darf oder nicht und der PM beim lot kein einfluss mehr haben. 
währe gerechter da der PM vor dem raid entscheiden müsste wer überhaupt für was würfeln darf!!


----------



## Pamela1 (1. Oktober 2009)

Seit mir nicht böse und auch auf die Gefahr hin mich zu wiederholen... Wer zu BLÖD ist diese riesige Warnung auf dem Bildschirm zu übersehen, und zusätzlich den Castbalken vom Boss, dann noch zu spät losrennt (wegen Latenz oder was auch immer) und dann auch noch im Notfall nicht Mantel der Schatten anwirft hats einfach nicht besser verdient. Sowas kann 1x oder auch 2x passieren aber nicht dauerhaft. 

Wenn ich irgendwann mal so einen schlechten Tag haben sollte, werde ich definitiv von mir aus den Raid leaven, weils mir einfach nur peinlich wäre dass der Raid unter meiner Unfähigkeit leidet.

Just my 2 Cents.


----------



## mendozino (1. Oktober 2009)

candyman3700 schrieb:


> also in dem fall geb ich dir recht aber habe schon oft miterlebt das PM einfach nach belieben(ob sympatisch oder nicht) entscheiden deswegen finde ich muss vor dem lot entschieden werden wer würfeln darf oder nicht und der PM beim lot kein einfluss mehr haben.
> währe gerechter da der PM vor dem raid entscheiden müsste wer überhaupt für was würfeln darf!!



Du gibst im Recht, findest es aber nicht gut das ein PM nach Belieben entscheidet und meinst das hätte er vorher sagen sollen?

Ja bei was gibst ihm dann Recht mein Gott? Naja fullquote erklärts wohl.


----------



## Bluebarcode (1. Oktober 2009)

was auch immer diskutiert wurde, ich sehe das wie der TE. Ich finde dass man muss da ein gewisses fingerspitzengefühl beweisen. Letztens zum beispiel haben wir koralon 25er gelegt - ich war als jäger #2 im dmg, ein anderer hunter hatte 1200dps. Wäre da irgendwas gedroppt für jäger, was ich gebraucht hätte, hätt ich auch gefordert dass ich das bekomme. Dem anderen hunter ist dann eh bei emalon und bei archa noch was gedroppt das ich nimmer gebraucht hab. Ich hab bislang auhc immer eine "gesunde" equipentwicklung durchgemacht, mit jedem char. Ich bin nie nax25 gegangen bevor ich nax10 net clear hatte, niemals ulduar bevor ich net alle anderen 25er auf farmstatus hatte. Ich will nämlich dem raid was bringen und nicht nur vom raid was bekommen. Das ist der fehler im system, die leute glauben (und bisweilen isses auch so) dass einem im raid alles nachgeschmissen werden muss.


----------



## LordSubwoof (1. Oktober 2009)

hm also ich finde es nciht so toll was du da gemacht hast.


wenn ffa dann ist es ffa.

es stand dir ja frei den schurken wegen "nichterfüllen seiner aufgabe" nach dem 3ten wipe zu kicken.

Ihn drin zu behalten und ihn dann bei der Lootvergabe zu übergehen finde ich ehrlich gesagt recht dreisst.

Hatte in letzter Zeit auch paar mal schwierigkeiten mit Koralongruppen wo dann DD´s grad mal 2k dps fuhren obwohl sie vorher sagten sie machen 3k+. Wenn einem als Raidleiter ein Spieler nicth passt muss man ihn halt entfernen basta. Aber nicht mitschleifen aber dann beim Loot ausschliesen.


----------



## Esda (1. Oktober 2009)

Ich finds auch ok, auch wenn ich das selber nicht so gemacht hätte. 

Von wegen: er hat dies und das benutzt und konnte deswegen icht weg/er hat ne schlechte Latenz/ etc. => andere schaffen das doch auch, sry, das seh ich echt nicht als Ausrede... ich hab auch eine schlechte Latenz und spiele zusätzlich mit 4 fps im 25er Raid. 
Wenn er meint, sich nicht bewegen zu müssen, ist er selber Schuld. Diese Leute, die einfach überall mitkommen ohne sich um irgendwas zu kümmern ausser dem Loot, regen mich manchmal schon auf. Ich weiß, dass zB auch grünblaue DKs zB mehr als 3k dps fahren können, weil ich es schon gesehen hab - wie schafft so ein Vogel das dann, auf 1,6k zu kommen? 

Andererseits, wenn ich in ner Hero einen dd sehe, der extrem gut spielt geb ich ihm auch ein Item, das ich erwürfelt hab. Das war zum Beispiel einmal in PDC hero, da meinte ein Schamie schon beim invite, dass er noch nie drin war. Equip war blau/lila, trotzdem hat er guten dmg gemacht und zB bei Eadric keinmal das Umdrehen vergammelt obwohl wir nur ein kurzes 'Bei licht umdrehen' in den Chat geworfen haben. Dazu hat er noch off-dispellt was ich vorher noch nie gesehen hab. 
Beim Ritter ist dann der Caster/Heal-Streitkolben gedroppt und ich hab ihn erwürfelt. Er hatte auch drauf geworfen und ich hab ihm den Kolben gegeben. Ich fand halt, dass er sich das verdient hat.


----------



## Resch (1. Oktober 2009)

Hätte ihm den Loot auch nicht gegeben. 
War selber richtig wütend, als wir vor längerer Zeit mal Emalon gelegt hatten. Ich war auch mit meinen Schurken da, hatte ca 3-3,5k dps gemacht, bin kein einziges mal bei den 2 Wipes durch die Nova gestorben. Der andere mit seinen ach so tollen1,8k dps und jeweils 3 toten in jeder, aber wirklich jeder ersten Blitznova hat mir dann noch die Handschuhe weggewürfelt.

Ich meine, wenn man im rl nur scheiße baut und nichts auf die Reihe bekommt wird man doch auch nicht belohnt. (Ok meistens bekommen die größten volldeppen später die meiste Asche, aber muss ja in WoW nichtgenauso sein^^)


----------



## Harkor (1. Oktober 2009)

Hast du genau gesehen, welche Umstände genau dazu geführt haben, dass der Schurke wieder gestorben ist?
Könnte ja auch so gewesen sein: Einmal erklärt bekommen, versucht, nicht geklappt.

Sicher, es ist bitter, dass dieser Schurke wieder gestorben ist. Aber ihm deshalb den Loot zu verweigern finde ich nicht richtig.
Sich den Namen für spätere Invites zu merken ist ja ok, man muss ihn ja nicht mehr mitnehmen, wenn man nicht will.

Grundsätzlich finde ich eine Beeinflussung der Lootvergabe äußerst bedenklich. Gerade wenn Randoms dabei sind.
In Ausnahmefällen ist ein Einschreiten sicher richtig.

Ich erlebe es auch manchmal, das Loot unter manchen Leuten "verküngelt" wird, also dem, der es erwürfelt hat, nicht gegeben wird, weil der, der es dann bekommt wohl ein besserer Freund des Plündermeisters ist. Ein fadenscheiniger Grund ist immer schnell gefunden.

Items von Plündermeisters Gnaden - Nein.


----------



## Milkoh (1. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe mit JA gestimmt und zwar aus einem ganz ganz einfachen Grund. 

DU hast würfeln lassen als Raidleiter und dadurch hat einer gewonnen. Alles andere was vor dem Wüfeln war ist damit total uninteressant. 

Entweder man hat als Raidleiter die Hosen an und verteilt das Item sofort per Zuweisung (man prüft ob es jeder Schurke braucht, und dann weist man es dem zu der es gebrauchen kann, sind es mehrere wie in Deinem Fall hätte ich auch den Schurken mit der Mehrleistung genommen) oder aber man lässt Würfeln. 


Wie gesagt ohne Würfeln hätte ich das ok gefunden das der eine nix bekommt, so aber finde ich es nicht fair. 


Milkoh


----------



## Gnorfal (1. Oktober 2009)

Immer wieder kommt sowas vor....
Ob man es nun leiden kann oder nicht, dass manche Lernresistent sind oder afk oder sonstwas:


> Nun ist etwas für Schurken gedroppt und beide Schurken haben gewürfelt. Der Schurke, welcher jedes mal bei der 1. Blitznova gestorben ist* hat höher gewürfelt *als der andere Schurke.


ist der entscheidende Punkt.

Diskussion absolut überflüssig.
Eins noch: Das und noch einiges andere ist der Grund, warum ich niemals random gehe. Nen Raidleiter, der sich so falsch verhält wie Du lieber TE, kommt zum Glück auch nicht weit bzw. wird schnell bekannt auf dem Server.Allerdings nicht für faire Lootverteilung, sondern eher für Subjektivität...


----------



## Dufurius (1. Oktober 2009)

Du kommst in eine neue Firma, wo du Arbeiten ausführen musst die du noch nie zuvor gemacht hast und verbockst es die ersten beiden male weil dir keiner irgendwie erklärt hat was du machen sollst sondern du einfach ins "kalte Wasser" geworfen wurdest. Dann kommt dein Vorgesetzter und will es dir erklären aber in einer Form die du erst recht nicht verstehst. So du versuchst es erneut. Du gibst dir größte Mühe alles richtig zu machen, aber trotzdem läuft es schief weil dein Vorgesetzter bei seiner Erklärung einen sehr entscheidenden Punkt vergessen hat. So und jetzt kommt auf einmal dein Chef daher und sagt: "Herr """""""" da sie in ihrer bisherigen Zeit bei uns keine einzige Arbeit korrekt ausgeführt haben streiche ich ihnen den Lohn für diesen Monat und spreche ihn dafür ihrem Kollegen """"""" zu." 

Ziemlich frustrierend was? 

Du hast den Boss im Chat erklärt? Sry aber alleine diese Aussage disqualifiziert dich als Raidleiter.


----------



## Rolandos (1. Oktober 2009)

Dufurius schrieb:


> Du hast den Boss im Chat erklärt? Sry aber alleine diese Aussage disqualifiziert dich als Raidleiter.




Jup, soweit hatte ich noch nicht gedacht.

1. Machtmisbrauch
2. Schlechte Erklärung

Da sollt Jemand WoW an den Nagel hängen, sonst spielt er bald ganz alleine.

Edit hat noch vergessen zu sagen, der Schurke hat sein Item verdient, denn er hat bestimmt keine null in seiner Schadensauswertung des gesammten Raids.  Er hat also dazu beigetragen und somit den Lot verdient.


----------



## Elda (1. Oktober 2009)

Ich hätte den Rogue Instant gekickt und ersatz geholt.


----------



## Ghorgoroth (1. Oktober 2009)

die leute die hier wow mit RL vergleichen, das ist einfach nur arm! wow ist wow und RL ist RL


----------



## Toddi1971 (1. Oktober 2009)

DeadLiv schrieb:


> Hättest du ihn nach dem 3ten Wipe gekickt wäre alles in Ordnung gewesen, kannst du sagen das er sich blöd benommen hat und du ihn
> deshalb nicht haben willst. Aber ihn mitzunehmen und dann eine reinzuwürgen find ich echt nicht in Ordnung, weil wie gesagt: Fehler macht jeder.



Jo, wer beim Bosskill im Raid ist hat Lootrecht wie alle anderen. 
Wer failed, muss gekickt werden. Klarer Fehler vom Raidleiter.


----------



## Dufurius (1. Oktober 2009)

Ghorgoroth schrieb:


> die leute die hier wow mit RL vergleichen, das ist einfach nur arm! wow ist wow und RL ist RL




Aha. Aber die Leute die nur irgendwelche unpassenden,überflüssigen und ganz nebenbei total schwachsinnigen Behauptungen aufstellen ohne diese dann auch noch zu begründen sind besser?


----------



## gerdmobach (1. Oktober 2009)

Ganz klare Sache der Raidleiter frägt ob jeder den Boss kennt,kommt ein nein wird dieser halt erklärt notfalls 2 mal damit jeder die Taktik versteht.Und das läst man sich von der Gruppe auch bestädigen z.b. durch einen Bereitschaftscheck.

Sollte ein Spieler trotz einer mehr als ausführlicher Bosserklärung scheisse bauen und mehr als 2 mal zum wippe beitragen,so obliegt es dem Raidleiter zu entscheiden ob der jenige etwas bekommt oder nicht.

*AFK geher ...
Movmentgrüppel ...
Null Damage / Heal oder Tankleistung ...
Keine Verzauberte oder gesockelte Rüssi ...
Null Buffood oder Elixier / Fläschen konsumenten etc. haben erst gar nix verloren in einen Raid und sollten demnach auch nicht noch für ihre Faulheit und Bequemlichkeit belohnt werden.Und das gilt für Random oder Gildeninterne Raids.*

Denkt ma darüber nach ... es ist null okay wenn sich jemand auf kosten anderer einen Gewinn verschafft und in seiner Faulheit bestädigt wird.


----------



## Dufurius (1. Oktober 2009)

gerdmobach schrieb:


> Ganz klare Sache der Raidleiter frägt ob jeder den Boss kennt,kommt ein nein wird dieser halt erklärt notfalls 2 mal damit jeder die Taktik versteht.Und das läst man sich von der Gruppe auch bestädigen z.b. durch einen Bereitschaftscheck.
> 
> Sollte ein Spieler trotz einer mehr als ausführlicher Bosserklärung scheisse bauen und mehr als 2 mal zum wippe beitragen,so obliegt es dem Raidleiter zu entscheiden ob der jenige etwas bekommt oder nicht.
> 
> ...




Ich unterlasse es jetzt einfach mal dich auf deine Rechtschreibung hinzuweisen da das nicht hierher gehört. Allerdings liegt in deiner Aussage ein Punkt versteckt der im Widerspruch zu der Aussage des TE's liegt. Nämlich das mit der ausführlichen Erklärung. Denn der Boss wurde genau 1 mal erklärt und das auch nur im Chat. Und ich glaube jeder der schon mal in so einer Rnd Gruppe war weiß was Bosserklärungen im Chat bringen. Nämlich GAR NICHTS!


----------



## Rolandos (1. Oktober 2009)

Ghorgoroth schrieb:


> die leute die hier wow mit RL vergleichen, das ist einfach nur arm! wow ist wow und RL ist RL




Nein diese Aussage ärmer als arm.

WoW ist WoW ein Spiel OK.
RL ist RL auch OK

Das heist aber nicht, das Jeder Plündermeister oder jeder Raidleiter seine eigene Gesetze machen darf.
Auch ein Spiel unterliegt gewissen Regeln, die nicht einfach so verbogen werden können, wie es irgendwem Passt. 


Der Schurke ist zwar gestorben, hat aber bestimmt nicht null Schaden am Ende gehabt hat also sein möglichstes getan. 
Ausserdem ist er bestimmt nicht für die Wipes vorher verantwortlich gewesen, denn es klappte ja auch ohne ihn, den Boss zu legen. Da waren alle dran beteidigt

Was die meldungen angeht die da auf den Schirm hochkommen, ist ihm auch kein vorwurf zu machen, bei der kackbunten Austattung der Inzen leicht zu übersehen, besonders wenn man sich auf das Spielgeschehen mit den noch bunteren Blitzen von Zaubern und sonstwas, konzentriert.

Wie heist es "Epicfail des RL"


----------



## madmurdock (1. Oktober 2009)

Enternix schrieb:


> Wenn Ihr im RL nicht sofort was versteht (Autofahren, Ausbildung usw.) und es der Lehrer (welcher Art auch immer) es Euch etliche Male erklärt und Ihr es leider immer noch nicht versteht, soll der Lehrer/Lehrerin Euch durchfallen lassen ?



Es geht halt darum, dass der Encounter für Tanks und DDs ziemlich banal - und letztendlich für Healer auch (wenns denn die DDs gebacken kriegen)  - ist. Wenn jemand bei Heigan verkackt bzw neuerdings bei den Valkyren in PDK ist das was anderes, hier muss man aber nur aus so ner Scheiss Nova raus, die n ewig langen Cast hat. Ausserdem hat man als Schurke Finte + CoS.

Ich wiederhole noch mal:

1. Aus der Nova raus
2. zum grossen aufgeladenen Add hin

MEHR IST DA EINFACH NICHT! Wer das nach 2, 3 Trys immer noch nicht gebacken kriegt, hat meiner Meinung nicht das Recht auf Items. Wie ichs hier handhaben würde, habe ich in nem Post vorher schon erlaeutert.


----------



## Thimothy (1. Oktober 2009)

30 zu 70 %

Das sagt meines erachtens genau das aus, wie es sein sollte!

ich hätte genau so gehandelt.


----------



## EngraTodesklinge (1. Oktober 2009)

Was da wieder für ne Grundsatzdiskussion draus gemacht wird?Der Schurke war kacke, hat nichts begriffen und ist wieder sofort gestorben. Also wurde vom Raidleiter entschieden das er nichts bekommt sondern stattdessen der, der es begriffen hat... das ist keine Demokratie wenn es der Raidleiter nicht will, freundet euch damit an oder lasst es und raidet mit anderen Leuten wo immer fest nach Regeln verfahren wird die (genau wie subjektives Entscheiden) auch mal unfaire Dinge verursachen...

Wem das nicht passt soll nicht mit dem TE raiden...fertig...


----------



## Mäuserich (1. Oktober 2009)

Kurz und knapp meine Meinung: richtig so!

Bei einem Freund von mir vor kurzem ähnlich passiert:
Es wurden für AK 25 DDs mit mind. 3k DPS gesucht. Als einer der letzten wurde ein meinem Freund und mir schon ein aus einer hero als extrem gimpig bekannter DD-Todesritter eingeladen. Bei Koralon schaffte er wohl 1,2 k DPS und war damit unter einem aus langeweile mitblitzendem Heilschamanen (sowohl DPS als auch Gesamtschaden) und starb bei Emarlon in der ersten Druckwelle. Ema droppte ein DD-DK-PvE-Item und besagter Todesritter gewann den Wurf.
Der Raidleiter postete daraufhin den Recount Platz des Todesritters als Schlachtzugwarnung ganiert mit dem Satz: "[DK-Name], du garantiert nicht!".
Mein Freund hat mir im TS quasi eine Live-Berichterstattung zukommen lassen und wir konnten unsere Schadensfreude nicht im geringsten Unterdrücken ^^

Ganz im ernst: wer ausser einen Raidplatz zu belegen quasi nichts zum Kill beiträgt hat auch (ausser vielleicht Rep-Kosten) nichts verdient.


----------



## Robynne (1. Oktober 2009)

Mmh, ich kann Deine Entscheidung durchaus nachvollziehen, auch wenn ich eine mögliche Lootsperre auch vorher angekündigt hätte, wie jetzt schon einige Male erwähnt wurde.

Was ich nicht verstehe ist: wenn ich zum ersten Mal in eine Instanz gehe, warum bin ich dann überhaupt auf eine Erklärung des Raidleiters angewiesen? In Archavons Kammer gibt es bekanntermaßen ganze 3 Bosse. Ist es zu viel verlangt, dass sich jemand, der diese noch nicht kennt, vor dem Betreten der Instanz mal eben die Taktiken anschaut? Es gibt doch heutzutage für alles Videoguides, da muss man dann noch nicht einmal lesen können. 

Und selbst wenn ich keinen Bock auf das Studieren von Bosstaktiken habe, kann ich mir doch wenigstens irgendeinen Bossmod runterladen, der mir dann im Kampf schön mitteilt, wann ich wo wegzugehen habe. Ich weiß, dass solche Addons nicht zwingend notwendig sind, aber nichtsdestotrotz bin ich der Meinung, dass sie gerade für Anfänger und "Träumer" mehr als hilfreich sind.

Wer es nicht für nötig hält, sich auf irgendeine der genannten Arten auf einen Raid vorzubereiten, verdient meiner Meinung nach auch keinen Loot. Er braucht ja auch keinen, da ihm das Raiden offenbar nicht besonders am Herzen liegt - und zum questen oder Haustiere sammeln braucht man keinen Emalon Loot.

Und an alle, die "Lags" schreien: wenn ich nach 3 Versuchen merke, dass ich aufgrund von meiner Hardware oder Internetverbindung nicht anständig spielen kann, verlasse ich den Raid freiwillig, schon alleine, um mich nicht noch mehr zu blamieren.


----------



## Isilrond (1. Oktober 2009)

Richtige Entscheidung - bei mir wär der Schurke nach dem zweiten - maximal dritten Fail geflogen....


----------



## Dufurius (1. Oktober 2009)

1. Habt ihr eigentlich schon mal in Erwägung gezogen dass der Typ frisch 80 geworden sein könnte?`
2. Raidvorbereitung? Ich könnte mir vorstellen dass der Raid gleich nach der 1k Winter Schlacht zusammen gekommen ist. Ich glaube nicht dass da noch viel Zeit zum Tacktik lesen bleibt. 
3. Wer ist der TE eigentlich dass er einfach so entscheidet dass jemand, obwohl er das Item ganz fair gewonnen hat, er es nicht bekommt? 
4. Woher wollt ihr wissen dass der Kerl sich nicht angestrengt hat? Vielleicht hat er sich ja doch Mühe gegeben hatte aber einfach nur Pech.


----------



## Syrras (1. Oktober 2009)

Ich kenne das Problem mit der Lootverteilung Schurkew und Schami zu equippen hat mich einiges an Gold gekostet(Pre-Raid), als dann bei einem Gildenkooprun alle Würfelwürfe misachtet und der Schami/ Dk der zweiten Garde equipt worden sind, haben wir diese Gildenkoop aufgelöst.

Mein Schurke ist mir ein den ersten Raids auch dauernd weggeklappt, wenn ich deshalb beim Würfeln beschissen werden soll, vielen Dank ID reset ist ja bald...

PM ist Vertrauenssache und es gibt viele FL-friendly PMs, die ihre ungerechten und zT unberechenbaren Entscheidungen (Gerade DD Loot ist hier immer heisses Thema) immer rechtfertigen werden.

Als mein frisch 80er Schurke im DMG an einem der Koop Schurken vorbeigezogen ist, hagelte es auch Flames über die Verwednete Skillung etc (hab aus EJ übernommen, hatte also keine Sorgen dahingehend), aber equipt wurde der mehr-Epic Schurke, Raidneed etc.!

Da kann der PM behaupten was er will, scheiß Aktion.


----------



## Valon01 (1. Oktober 2009)

also ich finds nicht ok, er hat das item fair gewonnen und es ihm einfach nicht zu geben ist unfair.
Es hört sich teilweiße vom TE so an als wen er eine bestätigung will das er das richtige getan hat.


----------



## Robynne (1. Oktober 2009)

Dufurius schrieb:


> 1. Habt ihr eigentlich schon mal in Erwägung gezogen dass der Typ frisch 80 geworden sein könnte?`



Dann geht man in keine Raidinstanz sondern rüstet sich erstmal in 5er Instanzen aus.



> 2. Raidvorbereitung? Ich könnte mir vorstellen dass der Raid gleich nach der 1k Winter Schlacht zusammen gekommen ist. Ich glaube nicht dass da noch viel Zeit zum Tacktik lesen bleibt.



Wenn man die Taktiken einer Raidinstanz nicht kennt, sollte man sich gar nicht erst für den entsprechenden Raid laden lassen - morgen ist auch noch ein Tag.

Wieso bedenkt eigentlich keiner, dass es vom RL echt nett war, den Schurken wenigstens noch im Raid zu behalten? So konnte er immerhin Marken bekommen und Erfahrungen sammeln, dass sollte doch Belohnung genug sein.


----------



## Rolandos (1. Oktober 2009)

Thimothy schrieb:


> 30 zu 70 %
> 
> Das sagt meines erachtens genau das aus, wie es sein sollte!
> 
> ich hätte genau so gehandelt.



Nun ja, da sieht man doch das 70% der Spieler, noch einiges zu lernen haben, in Bezug auf spielerische Softskills.


----------



## Akusai (1. Oktober 2009)

Ich find da wurde eine falsche Eintscheidung getroffen!
Man kann doch nicht um das Teil würfeln lassen und dann sagen,"du bekommst es nicht weil du gestorben bist!"
Das ist unfair in meinen Augen. Dann sag doch vor der Vergabe, dass der mit dem meisten Schaden Vorrecht hat oder der mit den wenigsten wipes. Dann ist die Entscheidung ok.


----------



## Syrras (1. Oktober 2009)

Wenn ein AK Raid wg einem Schurken wiped, war da keine gute Mannschaft am Start...


----------



## Dufurius (1. Oktober 2009)

Robynne schrieb:


> Dann geht man in keine Raidinstanz sondern rüstet sich erstmal in 5er Instanzen aus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Siehste genau das ist das Problem. Er weiß es vielleicht gar nicht besser. Er ist frisch 80, freut sich wie ein neuer Turnschuh, sieht im /1 Channel dass für etwas gesucht wird und denkt sich nur: "Ja entlich 80 da melde ich mich doch gleich mal". Er weiß gar nicht für was er sich da meldet oder welche Konsequenzen das haben kann sondern tut es einfach. Und keiner hier braucht behaupten dass er das nicht getan hat/hätte als er ganz neu war in WoW.


----------



## Lucazz (1. Oktober 2009)

Er ist Raidteilnehmer - ihr habt ihn mitgenommen - in diesem Falle besteht keine Aussage seinerseits, warum er der Nova nicht ausgewichen ist. Er sollte meienr Meinung nach den Loot bekommen. Denn im Falle eines Loots der nicht für ihn/seine Klasse gedacht wäre, hättest man ihn damit nicht "bestrafen" können, dementsprechend wäre an dieser Stelle das Verhalten dem Schurken gegenüber anders ausgefallen. Ich stimme dagegen, er hätte es, meiner Meinung nach bekommen sollen.


----------



## Männchen (1. Oktober 2009)

Ehrlich gesagt finde ich Dein Verhalten absolut asozial. 
Du hast aufgrund Deiner selektiven Wahrnehmung eigentlich Dein Amt (Plündermeister) missbraucht. Der Schurke ist gestorben ... ja und? In Karazhan sind die Melees beim Endboss auch oft gestorben.


----------



## Noregas-Baelgun (1. Oktober 2009)

ich meld mich nochmal kurz,

bei aller liebe "neu" zu sein frisch 80 zu sein und dergleichen is keine ausrede dafür rotzdämlich oder stinkfaul in der nova stehen zu bleiben, auch ist es keine entschuldigung wenn ne taktik "nur" im chat geschrieben wurde. 

da muss es auch keine raidansage vorher geben oder sonstwas sowas ist per se ein lootausschluss grund für mich. er hatte nich ur sondern 4 chancen und hat sie alle vergeigt. das is kein yogg saron oder mimi hardmode wo die wolken dich verfolgen, sondern gegen den fight ist selbst morgraine im srk kompliziert.

und nochmal, wenn ich lags und 4 fps hab geh ich entweder rechtzeitig weg, stell die partikel auf null und hol mir en passendes addon das mich trotzdem warnt oder gehe nicht raiden. von brainlaggs garnicht zu reden. die wenigsten raider sind mit genügend zeit gesegnet und sparen sie sich woanders weg, wenn dann einer rumsteht und die zeit auch noch verschwendet die man sich mühsam immer freihält muss man den wirklich nicht belohnen.


----------



## Robynne (1. Oktober 2009)

Dufurius schrieb:


> Siehste genau das ist das Problem. Er weiß es vielleicht gar nicht besser. Er ist frisch 80, freut sich wie ein neuer Turnschuh, sieht im /1 Channel dass für etwas gesucht wird und denkt sich nur: "Ja entlich 80 da melde ich mich doch gleich mal". Er weiß gar nicht für was er sich da meldet oder welche Konsequenzen das haben kann sondern tut es einfach. Und keiner hier braucht behaupten dass er das nicht getan hat/hätte als er ganz neu war in WoW.



Da magst Du Recht haben, das will ich gar nicht bestreiten (Gut, als ich neu in WoW war, bin ich erstmal in gar keine Instanzen gegangen, weil ich dachte, ich wär der größte Noob schlechthin, aber das ist ein anderes Thema ^^). Aber andererseits lernt der betreffende Spieler durch die Lootverweigerung doch auch etwas - nämlich dass man nicht einfach so "ungestraft" in völlig unpassende Raidinstanzen reinmarschieren kann. Beim nächsten Mal weiß er dann Bescheid, bereitet sich vorher ordentlich vor und bekommt auch seinen Loot.

Ich stimme allerdings all denjenigen, die den TE kritisieren in sofern zu, als das ich den Schurken vorher darüber informiert hätte, warum er keinen Loot bekommt. Es wäre auch sinnvoll gewesen, nach dem Raid nochmal nachzufragen, woran es denn gelegen hat und ggf. noch ein bißchen Erklärungsarbeit zu leisten.

Es ist wie gesagt nicht so, dass der Schurke nix bekommen hätte - Marken und Erfahrung gabs auf jeden Fall.


----------



## J_0_T (1. Oktober 2009)

Annovella schrieb:


> Ich hätte den Schurken erstmal gefragt warum er gestorben ist... vllt. hatte er lags oder wurde im RL abgelenkt. Ansonsten hät ich sein EQ(Verz. u. Sockelsteine) und seine Skillung angeschaut, daran erkennt man auch oft den geistigen Zustand eines Spielers.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Daran erkennt man eigendlich nix... und nur weil man vlt falsch geskillt hat is man dann geistig unbrauchbar oO Man hast du probleme mit dem spiel und der realität.

Der erst ansatz deines posts is noch in ordnung aber der rest ist gelinde gesagt eine beleidigung.


----------



## Levtrona (1. Oktober 2009)

Wie hat er sich denn bei den anderen Bossen angestellt? 

MfG


----------



## Rolandos (1. Oktober 2009)

Levtrona schrieb:


> Wie hat er sich denn bei den anderen Bossen angestellt?
> 
> MfG



Gute Frage, das wird dir bestimmt Niemand beantworten, weil sie nur den Tod des Schurken sehen und ihm die Schuld an den Wipes geben.


----------



## FrankZap (1. Oktober 2009)

Genau richtig so! 

Wie andere hier schon geschrieben haben, hätte ich ihn aber nach dem dritten Mal verrecken an der gleichen Geschichte aus dem Raid gekickt. Gerade die 1k Winter Bosse sind ja nun wirklich Freeloot und die Taktiken dazu sind genauso kompliziert wie eine Milchtüte zu öffnen.

Gruß Zapper


----------



## dergrossegonzo (1. Oktober 2009)

Leider ist bei einem Random Raid auch /Random 100 - PFLICHT

Egal was der eine oder andere "Leistet" , besser wäre gewesen den Deppen gleich zu kicken oder
ihm zu erklären das wenn er schon den Selbstmörder spielt, er wenigstens Mantel der Schatten 
und Finte zu nutzen. 

Aber da es sich so anhört, als wäre er eh unfähig - KICK

Mir ist das schon 2x passiert das ein absoluter Lowby mit mehr als 2 K DPS weniger als ich hatte das
Item bekommen hat. Tja, das ist dann halt Pech. Von mit kam ein "Gratz" und das wars.

Zumal er es wohl echt brauchen kann. ^^


----------



## Djerba (1. Oktober 2009)

Servus!

Also ich finde deine Entscheidung mutig! Irgendwo hast du sicherlich Recht, aber ich würde auch eher dazu tendieren den Schurken nach 3maligem Brain-AFK einfach zu kicken!
Schurken gibts wie Sand am Meer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und gerade für AK25 nen DD zu finden dauert gefühlte 2min.

Was mich interessieren würde: Der Schurke, der das Item schließlich bekommen hat, steht der in irgendnem Bezug zu Dir? (Gilde, FL o.ä.)
Weil daraus könnte man dir natürlich den Vorwurf machen den bevorzugt behandelt zu haben!


----------



## Enternix (1. Oktober 2009)

Ghorgoroth schrieb:


> die leute die hier wow mit RL vergleichen, das ist einfach nur arm! wow ist wow und RL ist RL




Genau, wenn es dann nur ein Spiel ist, dann erklär mir mal bitte die Itemgeilheit vieler Spieler

Viele drehen und wenden es sich so, damit es Ihnen paßt.

Weiß einer von Euch, ob der TE nicht auf irgendeineweise mit dem Schurken der das Item bekommen hat in Verbindung steht ? Oder der Schurke Ihm sogar Gold für das Item geboten hat ? 

Stellen wir doch mal lieber den schlechten Raidleader ins schlechte Licht, da gehört er hin. Dem Schurken der es "scheinbar" verbockt hat, möchte ich auf keinen Fall die alleinige Schuld zusprechen

Wie wäre es mit dem Zenario, das der Schurke kein Heal bekommen hat, gestorben ist und sich beim letzten Try bemühte aber ein Lag hatte oder abgelenkt wurde. Der andere Schurke beim Lootverteilen den TE angewhispert hat und gesagt hat, das der TE Gold von Ihm für das Item bekommt. 

Um sein Gewissen zu beruhigen hat der TE diesen Thread erstellt.

Nettes Szenario, oder ?


Für mich ist und bleibt der einzige schuldige der TE. Erstens wegen mangelhafter Erklärung, zweitens wegen nicht auf das Equip achten und den wichtigsten Punkt WEGEN FALSCHER LOOTVERTEILUNG. Der andere Schurke hat höher gewürfelt und damit gewonnen. 

Falls der Schurke hier mitliest sofort ein GM Ticket schreiben, dem GM alles erklären und sich über den zugeteilten Loot freuen. Evtl. noch den Gildenleader vom TE informieren über solch unfähigen Raidleader

Der TE wäre bei mir sofort auf ignore !

MFG


----------



## kurnthewar (1. Oktober 2009)

Du hast gegen die Regeln verstoßen.

1. Random alle dürfen auf Loot würfeln die dabei sind höchster wurf gewinnt !
2. Jeder maximal 1 Item es sei den keiner wills haben !

Wie kommst du eigentlich drarauf mitten im Raid die regeln nach deiner laune zu ändern ? 
Entweder  kommt man auf random Raids klar oder nicht. 
Wenn der Schurke verkackt dann ist das nunmal so.

Dann noch bei den noob bossen da von bufffood und flask zu reden ist der absolute schwachsinn. 

Da geht jeder boss so :


Durchbuffen -> boss wegnuken -> leute wiederbeleben -> loot verteilen nächster boss -> ende.



wenn ihr 3 mal an einen noob boss verreckt solltet ihr euch lieber mal selber in frage stellen.


der schurke soll seine id dafür hingegeben weil ihr nicht besser seid ? lachhaft.


----------



## Barrages (1. Oktober 2009)

Finde deine Entscheidung vollkommen in Ordnung. Mittlerweise ist es ehh zu 90% so das die größten Vollhonks mit den lächerlichsten DpS Zahlen den dicken fetten Loot abstauben. kA warum aber das Würfelglück scheint bei den dummen zu liegen oO
Und wer so bescheuert ist und jedesmal in der Blitznova stehen bleibt und dabei verreckt ist selber Schuld. Finde nicht das er sich das Item verdient hat.


----------



## Esda (1. Oktober 2009)

Enternix schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit dem *S*zenario, das der Schurke kein Heal bekommen hat, gestorben ist und sich beim letzten Try bemühte aber ein Lag hatte oder abgelenkt wurde. Der andere Schurke beim Lootverteilen den TE angewhispert hat und gesagt hat, das der TE Gold von Ihm für das Item bekommt.
> 
> Um sein Gewissen zu beruhigen hat der TE diesen Thread erstellt.
> 
> etc.



man kann sich aber auch eine Menge zusammenstricken... 
Und man kann natrülich auch einfach alles auf die Heiler schieben. Das kenn ich gut. Mach ich auch immer (wenn ich selber heile).


----------



## Barrages (1. Oktober 2009)

kurnthewar schrieb:


> Du hast gegen die Regeln verstoßen.
> 
> 1. Random alle dürfen auf Loot würfeln die dabei sind höchster wurf gewinnt !
> 2. Jeder maximal 1 Item es sei den keiner wills haben !
> ...


----------



## Thimothy (1. Oktober 2009)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Nun ja, da sieht man doch das 70% der Spieler, noch einiges zu lernen haben, in Bezug auf spielerische Softskills.



Softskill ist da schon viel dabei!
Der RL hat den Schurken nicht aus dem Raid genommen, sagte schon wer über mir.
Erfahrung, Marken, usw.

Wenn du an nen anderen RL gerätst der schaut 2x zu und dann bist du draussen.


----------



## Gartarus (1. Oktober 2009)

Wer scheiße arbeitet wird entlassen.
Wer scheiße spielt wir gekickt/bekommt keinen loot.


----------



## J_0_T (1. Oktober 2009)

Muss Djerba zustimmen...

Lieber TE vlt kannst du ja ein wenig licht ins dunkle bringen... war es ein komplett rnd oder hattest du Gildenmitglieder bei und wenn ja war der andere schurke ein gildenmitglied (der das item trotz unterlegenen würfeln gewonnen hat)?


Nebenbei müsste ich anmerken das ich es nicht wie du gemacht hättest... auch als PL richtet man sich an die würfel außer du hattest angekündigt wie ihr es handhaben tut... un wie ich es nochmals nachlese... nein hattest du nicht. Auch die tatsache das in deinen augen der betreffende außer sterben nix getan haben soll stört ein wenig... Klar gibt es leuts die anders ticken aber dein verhalten war ma echt unter aller sau. Ohne ankündigung regeln geltend zu machen die du kennst und vlt 2-3 deiner freund in der grp is zwar toll aber nicht zu rechtfertigen.

Mit wurden auch items von leuts weg gewürfelt die noch weniger gemacht haben... und der PL schiebte es denen sogar zu... rege ich mich auf nein. Aber wenn ich sehe das jemand ne höhere zahl würfelt aber dennoch das item nicht bekommt, mir is auch egal welcher grund es is, und dann sieht das jemand anderes es bekommt kann davon nur ausgehen das der PL im ersten gedankengang nur seine kumpels ausrüsten will... 

Und wenn ich ehrlich bin... so sieht es für mich sogar aus... das du lieber TE erst ma die belohnst die in deiner fl sitzen.


Sry wenn das wie ne beleidigung klingt aber so siehts für mich als aussenstehenden halb aus.


----------



## Enternix (1. Oktober 2009)

Barrages schrieb:


> Finde deine Entscheidung vollkommen in Ordnung. Mittlerweise ist es ehh zu 90% so das die größten Vollhonks mit den lächerlichsten DpS Zahlen den dicken fetten Loot abstauben. kA warum aber das Würfelglück scheint bei den dummen zu liegen oO
> Und wer so bescheuert ist und jedesmal in der Blitznova stehen bleibt und dabei verreckt ist selber Schuld. Finde nicht das er sich das Item verdient hat.




Ich glaube der einzige Vollhonk bist Du ! DPS ist scheiss egal ! Was nützt mir ein 5 Kdps Schurke der sofort stirbt ? Also erst denken, dann schreiben !

Wenn ich auf dem Server nur noch lese Naxx 25 min 4k dps dann frag ich mich, als Naxx rauskam, wie die Leute 4Kdps erreichen wollten !

DPS ist nicht alles ! Ich nehme lieber einen DD mit, der weniger DPS fährt, dafür aber bis zum Ende lebt und der Boss liegt, als 5 high dpsler die direkt am Anfang sterben.

Die meißten "Vollhonks" sind solche Leute die nur auf dps achten und anderen gar keine Chancen mehr geben. Sprich Leute wie Du !

MFG


----------



## Damatar (1. Oktober 2009)

würfelglück entscheidet über können, das solte man aktzeptieren, und zum thema es reist einen niemand den kopf ab wenn man den, die bosse nicht kennt.. stimmt das nicht mann wird nur gekickt... is auch net viel besser versteh schon das die leute da die schnauze halten, hab ich selber erlebt


----------



## Nania (1. Oktober 2009)

Ich finds reichlich unfair, ihm das Item nicht zu geben. 

Ich kann verstehen, wenn man sich nicht traut, zuzugeben, dass man noch nie bei dem Boss war, ganz einfach aus dem Grund, weil man dann schon öfter Absagen alla "nein, dich nehmen wir nicht mit, wir wollen, dass das schnell geht" bekommt. Vor allem, wenn die Erklärung sagenhafte 30 Sekunden ausmacht. 
Gut, man stirbt dann zweimal, wipt aber in der Regel nicht den ganzen Raid, also ist noch anderes schief gelaufen. 
Dann gibt er zu, dass er noch nie da war und stirbt wieder an der gleichen Blitznova. 
Wenn man nun weiter überlegt bieten sich wie erläutert schon zwei Möglichkeiten: 
1. Lernresistent. Er hats immer noch nicht begriffen. 
2. Er hat Pech gehabt. 

Zweiteres passiert schnell und häuifg schneller als man glaubt. Dabei sit besonders zu beachten, dass man Bosskämpfe auch immer ein bisschen "learning by doing" macht. Da hilft manchmal die beste Erklärung nichts, wenn man nicht weiß, wie eine Attacke des Bosses aussieht. Auch wenn man schon zweimal darin verreckt ist. 

Dann lässt man auf Rnd 100 würfeln. Der Schurke hat Glück, und würde vor seinem Mitbewerber gewinnen. 
Das mag jetzt in Anbetracht seiner Leistung nicht schön sein, aber deshalb ist es eben Rnd100 und wird in der Regel NICHT vom Raidleiter entschieden. 
Deine Begründung ist zwar in sich logisch, wird aber sicherlich für den Schurken nicht befriedigend sein. Ich würde mit dir als Raidleiter nicht mehr raiden wollen, ob rnd. oder nicht, wenn ich bei einem Rnd100 Wurf trotzt höherer Zahl nicht gewinne. 

Hättest du bei einem Kumpel genauso entschieden? Auch wenn er nur müde 1000 DPS gemacht hätte?


----------



## Thimothy (1. Oktober 2009)

Enternix schrieb:


> Stellen wir doch mal lieber den schlechten Raidleader ins schlechte Licht, da gehört er hin. Dem Schurken der es "scheinbar" verbockt hat, möchte ich auf keinen Fall die alleinige Schuld zusprechen





Ist das ein Aufruf??         Unfairer gehts wohl nicht!


----------



## Brisni (1. Oktober 2009)

Jeder muss darauf vertrauen können, dass der PM sich an die Regeln der Lootvergabe hält und nicht NACH einem Kampf (aus Frust, Ärger osw.) eigenmächtig ändert! Wenn vorher mehrere Male gewiped wurde, hat die Raidleitung ja die Möglichkeit Spieler zu entfernen/auszutauschen. Will man die üblichen Lootvergaberegeln ändern, muss man auch das auf jeden Fall vorher ansagen, nur so haben die Raidmitglieder die Möglichkeit sich damit einverstanden zu erklären oder eben nicht. 
*Du hast in diesem Fall deine Position als Plündermeister dazu missbraucht einen Spieler für sein "Versagen" zu bestrafen!* Das darf nicht sein!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Dem nächsten PM könnte dann nach einem Kampf einfallen, dass Spieler A sein fair erwürfeltes Loot doch nicht "verdient" hat, weil er vor Kampfbeginn nicht gruppengebufft hat, Spieler B nicht, weil er im Kampf zu langsam entflucht hat oder Spieler C nicht, weil er zu viel PVP-Equipt trug. - Darum: Lootregeln vorher festlegen!


----------



## kurnthewar (1. Oktober 2009)

> Du hast gegen die Regeln verstoßen.
> 
> 1. Random alle dürfen auf Loot würfeln die dabei sind höchster wurf gewinnt !
> 2. Jeder maximal 1 Item es sei den keiner wills haben !
> ...




Da kannste ja gleich alles selber inne tasche stecken oder wie ? 


Oder Loot nach DPS Zahlen vergeben ?


Nach was verteilst du den die items ? 


der te hat ja auch keine anderen regeln angekündigt.


----------



## Dufurius (1. Oktober 2009)

kurnthewar schrieb:


> Du hast gegen die Regeln verstoßen.
> 
> 1. Random alle dürfen auf Loot würfeln die dabei sind höchster wurf gewinnt !
> 2. Jeder maximal 1 Item es sei den keiner wills haben !
> ...



Und wieder ein mal ein Beweis dafür wie viel moralische Werte und Grundsätze in unserer heutigen Gesellschaft wert sind! Applaus Applaus


----------



## J_0_T (1. Oktober 2009)

Thimothy schrieb:


> Ist das ein Aufruf??         Unfairer gehts wohl nicht!



wieso? der TE hat selbst zugegeben das die regeln vorher nicht angekündigt waren in so einem fall... und jetzt nicht sagen er hat gar nix gesagt was in meinen augen ein zugeständniss zu diesem problem ist.

Ich sage ma so.... wer als PL meint so entscheiden zu müssen handelt in meinen augen wie ein boon. Und so was sollte man erwähnen das man ggf schon bei anzeichen die grp leavt und ma dafür sorgt das genau solches gott gleich verhalten wie einige pl es an den tag legen bestraft wird.


----------



## Noregas-Baelgun (1. Oktober 2009)

Dufurius schrieb:


> Und wieder ein mal ein Beweis dafür wie viel moralische Werte und Grundsätze in unserer heutigen Gesellschaft wert sind! Applaus Applaus




aber deiner meinung nach ist es moralisch vertretbar fürs nichtstun auch noch kassieren, während andere die arbeit für dich machen - großer applaus meinerseits.


----------



## Willtaker (1. Oktober 2009)

ist wirklich ein schwieriger fall. einerseits hat er natürlich als mitglied des raids auch das recht zu würfeln. auf der anderen seite steht natürlich, dass er nix zum kampf beigetragen hat. bei uns ist gestern auch ein schurke bei koralon umgkippt als ich mit meinem krieger grad erst angestürmt bin, aber was soll man machen.

ich würde als rl in nem randomraid vielleicht mal die mitspieler befragen, wie sie die sache sehen. die melees sollten es ja einschätzen können, ob er was falsch gemacht hat. als ich das erste mal bei emalon war, habe ich mich auch an den anderen melees orientiert, was das movement angeht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dufurius (1. Oktober 2009)

Noregas-Baelgun schrieb:


> aber deiner meinung nach ist es moralisch vertretbar fürs nichtstun auch noch kassieren, während andere die arbeit für dich machen - großer applaus meinerseits.



Nichtstun? Wer sagt den dass er nichts getan hat? Wenn er wirklich nichts tun hätte wollen wäre er den ganzen Bossfight über im Stealth rumgerannt. Ich glaube du verwechselst hier ein paar Dinge.


----------



## J_0_T (1. Oktober 2009)

Wieso sagen die leuts er hat bis dahin nix gemacht?

War er nicht von anfang an dabei? Wenn ja ist es schon ein wenig strange das die erst bei dem boss bemerken das er keinen richtigen beitrag geleistet hat.

Ich bin auch bei etlichen bossen gestorben und habe loot bekommen... obwohl ich dann den rest des fightes vom boden ansehen durfte... also in dem punkt hat der PL aka TE versagt... nicht der spieler


----------



## Headsick (1. Oktober 2009)

Hätt man ihn vorher gekickt, wär die Diskussion ausgeblieben...wer auf Nachfrage "lernresistent" ist und erst nach 2-3 Wipes "zugibt" den Boss nicht zu kennen, gehört nicht in den Raid. Da er nicht gekickt wurde, hat er Lootrecht, Punkt.
Ich bin immer sehr tolerant, was Leute angeht, die irgendwelche Bosse , Taktiken nicht kennen, aber wer sich nicht traut kurz zu sagen, dass er was nicht kennt oder nicht sicher ist alles richtig verstanden zu haben, hat in nem 25er nix zu suchen.

ABER: Wenn er wieder nach der ersten Nova umgekippt ist und der Rest sauber lief NACHDEM eine ausführliche Erklärung bei 3 Try kam, dann trifft das auf mehr Leute als nur auf den Schurken zu, denn 1 toter Melee amcht da keinen Unterschied zwischen Wipe und Sieg...also alles in allem eine blöde Situation-Mittwoch ist Reset XD


----------



## Duselette (1. Oktober 2009)

Brisni schrieb:


> Jeder muss darauf vertrauen können, dass der PM sich an die Regeln der Lootvergabe hält und nicht NACH einem Kampf (aus Frust, Ärger osw.) eigenmächtig ändert! Wenn vorher mehrere Male gewiped wurde, hat die Raidleitung ja die Möglichkeit Spieler zu entfernen/auszutauschen. Will man die üblichen Lootvergaberegeln ändern, muss man auch das auf jeden Fall vorher ansagen, nur so haben die Raidmitglieder die Möglichkeit sich damit einverstanden zu erklären oder eben nicht.
> *Du hast in diesem Fall deine Position als Plündermeister dazu missbraucht einen Spieler für sein "Versagen" zu bestrafen!* Das darf nicht sein!
> 
> 
> ...



manchmal würde ich mir wünschen, wenn die PMs die Lootvergabe so gestalten... gute Spielweise sollte belohnt werden und nicht durch eine zufällig erwüfelte zahl.

Wir haben im Raid ein DKP System, aber der Raidleiter / PM hat schlussendlich die letzte Stimme. Klar das geht nicht bei Randoms, wird nie gehen und soll auch nicht gehen. Aber ich gönn keinen den Loot, der er sich zufällig erwürfelt hat, wenn er beim Boss aus Ignoranz / bewegungsfaulheit / Lernresistenz etc. keinen besonderen Beitrag zum Erfolg beigetragen hat. Ich habe gerade in Archavons Kammer so viele Situationen erlebt, wo irgendwelche Deppen, grün/blau/pvp-equippte Spieler, Leute, die mit T4/5 rumstanden, beim Boss permanent an der gleichen Sache verreckt sind etc... erlebt, und diese Heinis gewinnen dann einen Loot, weil sie eine höhere zahl erwürfeln als jemand der sich angestrengt hat und den Raid unterstützte.

Ein Schurke, der beim Flammenteppich bei Koralon stirbt, weil er drin stehen bleibt und hinterher seine blauen Handschuhe gegen 245er T9 Handschuhe austauschen darf? geht mir nicht in den Kopf, aber heute erlebt.


----------



## valibaba (1. Oktober 2009)

Naja einerseits ist es Unrecht da die Lootverteilung ja eigendlich grundsätzlich so ist, dass der der höher würfelt das Item bekommt. Egal ob Movementkrüppel oder newb.
Jedoch hat der Schurke kein Lerneffekt gezeigt trotz erklärung. Jedoch muss man in den Interface Optionen die Gegner Castbar schon fast aktiviert haben um zu sehen, wann der anfängt zu casten!! Genau das Problem hatte ich nähmlich das erste mal Ema auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Jedoch habe ich von anfang gefragt was der boss so kann. 

Es ist also sehr schwierig das zu entscheiden, er hatte villeicht auch kein Heal bekommen... In solchenfällen studiere ich den Kampfvorgang genau bevor ich die Lootentscheidung treffe. 

Es ist auf jedenfall ist es ein Grenzfall!!! Und Beide Möglichkeiten wären gerrecht!!!


----------



## will nur spielen^^ (1. Oktober 2009)

Ich finde, die meisten Vergleiche mit dem RL hinken ein wenig.
Im RL gilt in erster Linie ja mal die Unschuldsvermutung, da schliesslich keiner auf dem elektrischen Stuhl landen möchte, nur weil der Richter möglicherweise sich geirrt hat^^

Im RL werden ja auch viele Angeklagte nur freigesprochen weil die Beweise nicht ausreichend sind und daher die Wahrscheinlichkeit eines Fehlurteils zu hoch ist - nicht weil der Richter von der Unschuld des Angeklagten überzeugt ist.
Viele Gesetze spiegeln auch nicht das wieder was wir als Normalbürger als "fair" empfinden, sondern das, was der Gesetzgeber oder eventuell einflussreiche Lobbyisten als Zielsetzung hatten.

WoW hingegen ist ein Spiel und da geht es um NIX. Da darf es meiner Meinung nach schon eher so sein wie in der Coca-Cola-Werbung: "Das Leben, so wie es sein sollte".
Ich finde es daher gut, wenn der PM die Fairness und die Leistung bei der Lootvergabe berücksichtigt. Weil auch im RL sollte das so sein, ist es aber leider aus den oben genannten Gründen  nicht.

Nach der Schilderung des TE war der Schurke mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit einfach ein Gimp.
Insofern halte ich die Entscheidung für richtig.
Falls es doch an einem DC oder Lag gelegen haben sollte ... meine Güte, alle Beteiligten leben noch^^


----------



## Rolandos (1. Oktober 2009)

Noregas-Baelgun schrieb:


> aber deiner meinung nach ist es moralisch vertretbar fürs nichtstun auch noch kassieren, während andere die arbeit für dich machen - großer applaus meinerseits.



Schwachsinn, er hat etwas getan, er ist für die Horde oder Allianz gestorben.
Normalerweise gibt es für so etwa, einen Orden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und sicherlich hat er auch, bevor der Boss dran war, den Mob mit gekillt.


----------



## Syrialis (1. Oktober 2009)

Ich find es immer wieder amüsant zu lesen wenn die Leute kommen mit "du hast gegen die regeln verstoßen"

Blizzards eigens festgelegte Regeln zu der Plündereinstellung Plündermeister sind ja wohl nciht allzu schwer zu verstehn, Plündermeister teilt den Loot zu, wie er das macht und wie er feststellt wer den Loot bekommen soll ist denen schnuppe.
Deswegen werden alle diese tollen ausrufe"ich hätt nen ticket geschrieben" auch zu 0 führen, da ein Gm keinem den Loot wegnehmen darf, wenn man in einem Schlachtzug mit Plündermeister ist akzeptiert man das der PM sozusagen das besitzrecht auf den Loot hat und diesen zuteilen kann wie es ihm passt. (was anderes werdet ihr von nem GM auch nciht zu hören bekommen)

aber ich denke die "Regeln" die hier viel beschrien werden sind diese stillen übereinkommen in der Community wie sich manches im Lauf der Zeit eingebürgert hat.
Man geht ohne nachfragen davon aus, das wenn ein Raid mehr als 5 Randoms dabei hat der Loot FFA ist und sich an keine weiteren Kriterien gehalten werden muß.
Ich kann mich noch an zeiten erinnern als man als Random keine Chance hatte Loot zu bekommen, es sei denn die Gilde die den Raid ausgerichtet hat hatte absolut keine verwendung dafür und keinen akuten VZ-Mats mangel.
Ich würd es begrüßen wenn da mal wieder ein umdenken stattfinden würde, das nicht immer der PM/RL die bringschuld hätte dem Raid zu erklären wie er die Plünderoptionen auslegt sondern auch mal selbstständig von denen die mitgehn nachgefragt wird, und man nicht auf seinem "Würfelrecht" beharrt. 
(Wer sich für den Raid und für Loot interessiert kann auch mal 1 min zeit investieren nachzufragen wie die Lootverteilung gehandhabt wird)
Ich persönlich lasse in Raids erstmal nur würfeln um zu sehn wer überhaupt interesse an einem item hat, würfeln deswegen weil es sich besser vom allgemeinen chatgespamme im Raidchat abhebt, gerade ebi randomraids gitb es leute die den kompletten RA zuspammen müssen während der Lootvergabe am besten noch mit Recount oder sonstigem Schrott.

Ganz ehrlich wenn ich gemerkt hätte das derjenige nur afk am Boss dransteht aber wenns ums würfeln geht sofort hellwach ist hätt ichs genauso gemacht. Er hätte von mir noch die begründung bekommen das ich keine AFK leute mit durch raids ziehe und er sich nach 4 chancen die ich ihm gegeben hab froh um die marken sein soll.
Und bevor einer kommt mit den dps vergleichen von wegen nen 5k schurke und nen 1k schurke, wenn man sieht derjenige strengt sich an und versucht mitzuhelfen im Raid, läuft immer brav aus der nova raus und immer zum überladenen add,  warum soll ich ihm dann den Loot vorenthalten, aber einfach nur dmg machen ohne nachdenken und ohne auf den Boss zu achten am besten noch mit Autohit-afk sollte nicht auch noch belohnt werden.


----------



## Noregas-Baelgun (1. Oktober 2009)

Dufurius schrieb:


> Nichtstun? Wer sagt den dass er nichts getan hat? Wenn er wirklich nichts tun hätte wollen wäre er den ganzen Bossfight über im Stealth rumgerannt. Ich glaube du verwechselst hier ein paar Dinge.




wer sagt das er ernsthaft qwas getan hat? nach 4 (!) mal sterben in der nova drängt sich sehr stark der verdacht auf das er einfach stehen bleibt frei nach dem motto wer anderts richtets für mich. afk am boss stehen und ihn mit autohits oder en paar finstren stößen zu piecken is nich wirklich was tun. spätestens wenn er ihm in target hat oder ishc den boss ansieht müsste er den cast bemerken und spätestens nach einem whipe sollte man merken das selbiger dich umbringt. 

und nein zwischen brainafk am boss stehen mit autohit und im stealth am rand stehen is nicht mehr viel unterschied. 

woran man sieht das er nichts getan hat? ich kann nur wiederholen 4 (1) versaute novas spätestens anch der 2ten und erst recht nach ner ansage im raid kapiert das sogar en 6 jähriger.

und meine meinung zu den eventuellen laggs siehe meine anderen posts.


----------



## Enternix (1. Oktober 2009)

valibaba schrieb:


> Naja einerseits ist es Unrecht da die Lootverteilung ja eigendlich grundsätzlich so ist, dass der der höher würfelt das Item bekommt. Egal ob Movementkrüppel oder newb.
> Jedoch hat der Schurke kein Lerneffekt gezeigt trotz erklärung. Jedoch muss man in den Interface Optionen die Gegner Castbar schon fast aktiviert haben um zu sehen, wann der anfängt zu casten!! Genau das Problem hatte ich nähmlich das erste mal Ema auch
> 
> 
> ...





Nein, es gibt keine Möglichkeiten. Es gibt nur, das er gewonnen hat. Egal ob er gestorben ist oder nicht. Wenn man solche einfache Regeln nicht beheerscht (Lootverteilung [höherer gewinnt]) dann sollte der TE mit WoW aufhören !

Alles andere wieso er gestorben ist, sind reine spekulationen ! Ihm das Item nicht zugeben ist Fakt ! Also TE äußere Dich mal dazu. Welche Maßnahmen hast Du vorher/während des Fights/Raid getroffen ?

Denke mittlerweile immer mehr, das der TE nen Kumpel ausstatten wollte oder Gold bekommen hat !

MFG


----------



## Nania (1. Oktober 2009)

Headsick schrieb:


> Hätt man ihn vorher gekickt, wär die Diskussion ausgeblieben...wer auf Nachfrage "lernresistent" ist und erst nach 2-3 Wipes "zugibt" den Boss nicht zu kennen, gehört nicht in den Raid. Da er nicht gekickt wurde, hat er Lootrecht, Punkt.
> Ich bin immer sehr tolerant, was Leute angeht, die irgendwelche Bosse , Taktiken nicht kennen, aber wer sich nicht traut kurz zu sagen, dass er was nicht kennt oder nicht sicher ist alles richtig verstanden zu haben, hat in nem 25er nix zu suchen.



Das Problem ist ja, dass man häuig die Leute gar nicht mitnimmt, die noch nie in einer 25 Instanz waren. Einfach aus dem Grund, weil "sie die Bosse nicht kennen" und man ja Zeit aufwenden müsste, um kurz  mal zwei Minuten zu erklären (was vielleicht auch dem ein oder anderen "erfahrenen" Spieler ganz gut tun würde). Dann werden die Leute erst geflamt und dann gekickt. Man kann ja nicht in eine 25 Instanz, wenn man noch nie drin war - haha. Und wie soll Spieler Paul dass nun lernen? Gar nicht, weil er ja nicht mitgenommen wird. 
Es ist ein Kreuz mit vielen WoW-Spielern, die keine "Neulinge" mitnehmen wollen. Ich spiele schon sehr lange WoW, habe während BC in einer festen Raidgruppe mitgeraidet, aber in WotLK durch mein Abitur dieses nicht weiter machen können. Damit hab ich ein bisschen Anschluss verpasst. Jetzt hab ich weder Ulduar ganz gesehen noch PdK10 o.ä. Ich würd mich dennoch nicht als Noob bezeichen. Aber durchaus als Neuling in den Instanzen. Darauf sollte man auch achten. Nicht jeder, der Ulduar oder PDK noch nicht von innen gesehen hat, ist automatisch ein Noob.

Man kann schnell - und ich meine schnell - etwas falsch verstehen, auch bei einer guten Erklärung.
Gutes Beispiel aus meiner Raiderfahrung: 

Damals beim ersten Boss in Mount Hyjal (Namen hab ich schon wieder vergessen Oo) gabs dieses Death and Decay. Als wir den Boss mal mit einigen Neuen angegangen sind, hat unser Raidleiter sehr schön erklärt, was zu tun ist, allerdings wussten einige der Neuen nicht, wie dieses Death and Decay aussieht und sind trotzdem gestorben. 
Oder diese komischen, kaum sichtbaren Kugeln bei Kael'thas. Da ist es das gleiche Spiel.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (1. Oktober 2009)

Enternix schrieb:


> Denke mittlerweile immer mehr, das der TE nen Kumpel ausstatten wollte oder Gold bekommen hat !



öh, nein. 

Siehe mein Edit in meinem ersten Post. Hab mir mal ein paar Punkte die im Thread angesprochen wurden rausgesucht und dazu etwas geschrieben.


----------



## J_0_T (1. Oktober 2009)

will schrieb:


> Ich finde, die meisten Vergleiche mit dem RL hinken ein wenig.
> Im RL gilt in erster Linie ja mal die Unschuldsvermutung, da schliesslich keiner auf dem elektrischen Stuhl landen möchte, nur weil der Richter möglicherweise sich geirrt hat^^
> 
> Im RL werden ja auch viele Angeklagte nur freigesprochen weil die Beweise nicht ausreichend sind und daher die Wahrscheinlichkeit eines Fehlurteils zu hoch ist - nicht weil der Richter von der Unschuld des Angeklagten überzeugt ist.
> ...



Dein vergleich hinkt.

Der Schurke war von anfang an dabei... und vlt wer er halb im movemend langsam beim boss... aber deswegen dann nach dem würfeln ohne vorher es zu erwähnen das ergebniss zu ignoren und damit zu sagen: "Tja... wer blöd spielt darf zuschauen wie andere den loot bekommen" und ihn dann dennoch weiter mitnehmen mit der begründung das dann ja die id versaut sei un so.... das is ingame wie in rl idiotisch.

Oder sag ich als artzt der zu nem unfall musste un 2 verletzte habe der eine der es ausgelöst hat und das opfer. Dann sage ich das ich dem Verursacher nicht helfe weil er selbst schuld sei? Was wäre ich da für ein artzt wenn ich nicht beiden helfe? Oder zählt das als vergeleich genauso wenig... den im ende wäre der artzt in dem fall der PM der entscheidet wer die beachtung bekommt und wer nicht.


----------



## Esda (1. Oktober 2009)

wie ihr den TE der miesesten Schandtaten verdächtigt ^^

Ich find syrialis hat recht. PM ist PM, basta.


----------



## Thimothy (1. Oktober 2009)

J_0_T schrieb:


> Ich sage ma so.... wer als PL meint so entscheiden zu müssen handelt in meinen augen wie ein boon. Und so was sollte man erwähnen das man ggf schon bei anzeichen die grp leavt und ma dafür sorgt das genau solches gott gleich verhalten wie einige pl es an den tag legen bestraft wird.



Der aufruf "stellen wir den RL mal ins schlechte licht........da gehört er auch hin" den meinte ich!

Die entscheidung ist nicht im geringsten "boon like" sie ist sachlich und fair gegenüber den anderen, die sich den hintern abgestrampelt haben.


Wenn du, bei was auch immer, eine team zusammen hast das eine gewisse leistung bringt und du dich abstrampelst und dein teamkumpel raucht eine und lässt dich werkeln.
Das ist doch auch sicher nicht in deinem sinne denk ich oder ?


----------



## Noregas-Baelgun (1. Oktober 2009)

Nania schrieb:


> Damals beim ersten Boss in Mount Hyjal (Namen hab ich schon wieder vergessen Oo) gabs dieses Death and Decay. Als wir den Boss mal mit einigen Neuen angegangen sind, hat unser Raidleiter sehr schön erklärt, was zu tun ist, allerdings wussten einige der Neuen nicht, wie dieses Death and Decay aussieht und sind trotzdem gestorben.
> Oder diese komischen, kaum sichtbaren Kugeln bei Kael'thas. Da ist es das gleiche Spiel.




nur hat er vor der erklärung mindestens 3 mal gesehen wie die blitznova aussieht. 

und mit verlaub du willst wohl nicht ernsthaft diesen extrem geilen fight gegen kael'thas mit dem popeligen emalon vergleichen - zwischen den 2en liegen welten und wenn du so leute wie den schurken aus dem thema dabei heißt lebt kael selbst mit 80ern noch lang genug alle zu killen.


----------



## J_0_T (1. Oktober 2009)

Thimothy schrieb:


> Der aufruf "stellen wir den RL mal ins schlechte licht........da gehört er auch hin" den meinte ich!
> 
> Die entscheidung ist nicht im geringsten "boon like" sie ist sachlich und fair gegenüber den anderen, die sich den hintern abgestrampelt haben.
> 
> ...



Ne... aber ich habe das auch schon hintermir... 

Und dennoch auch wenn der TE es jetzt verbessert hat, so hätte er das am anfang machen können... den so entsteht dann schon mal ne diskussion wie diese... wenn man nicht alle Infos bekommt sondern nur die die man hören soll.

Aber an dich TE... wer von anfang an dabei ist sollte die gleiche rechte haben wie die anderen... auch wenn er nicht das macht was man ihm sagt... 

und das du auch "unterequipte leuts" mitnimmst hat so nen faden beigeschmack... nicht die tatsache das du auch den anderen ne chance gibst sondern wie du es schreibst... so als ob alle davon ausgehen müssten das die wenig glücklichen die du dann mitnimmst lernschache menschen wären... Ich weiß zwar nicht wie oft du PL machst aber wenn du dich genauso verhälst wie in dem beschrieben punkt und das auch durchziehst ohne das die leuts die regeln kennen die von dir kommen dann bist du in meinen augen ein schlechter PM.


----------



## will nur spielen^^ (1. Oktober 2009)

@ J_O_T

Was ich mit meinem Beitrag aussagen wollte, ist das meiner Meinung nach im RL und im Spiel nicht unbedingt die gleichen Beurteilungsmaßstabe angelegt werden müssen. Und zwar aus dem einfachen Grund, das die Konsequenzen eine ganz andere Tragweite haben. Im Spiel kann man es sich eher mal erlauben eine falsche Entscheidung zu treffen als im RL. Ich denke, das wirst Du nicht ernsthaft in Zweifel ziehen wollen?

Gerade Dein Beispiel mit dem Arzt zeigt das ja. Im RL bist Du dem Zwang unterworfen beiden verletzten Unfallopfern so gut wie möglich zu helfen, selbst wenn einer davon ein paranoider Serienkiller wäre.

Im Spiel hingegen bleibt Dir die Möglichkeit eine Entscheidung zu fällen, die Du für RICHTIG hälst. Im RL musst Du die Entscheidung treffen, die Gesetzeskonform ist - und das ist nicht immer das Gleiche.


----------



## Jurok (1. Oktober 2009)

Das war eine gute Entscheidung und bin voll dafür. 

Das Problem ist es gibt solche und solche Raidleiter, größtenteils wollen die immer nur Leute die die Bosse schon auswendig kennen, damit sie da einfach durchrushen können. Genau bei dennen, sag ich auch net gern das ich den und den Boss überhaupt nicht kenne. 

Allerdings nach der Erklärung und nachdem man da eh schon 3 mal gewiped ist, sollte man wohl langsam wissen woran man gestorben ist. Wenn er es solange nicht rafft, find ich auch er hat das Item nicht verdient. Ich an seiner Stelle wär mal froh das ich nicht gekickt wurde, überhaupt Marken bekommen habe und eventuell mir mal Gedanken machen/Guides durchlesen damit es das nächste mal besser klappt.


----------



## Thimothy (1. Oktober 2009)

J_0_T schrieb:


> Ich weiß zwar nicht wie oft du PL machst aber wenn du dich genauso verhälst wie in dem beschrieben punkt und das auch durchziehst* ohne das die leuts die regeln kennen die von dir kommen* ......



In diesem punkt geb ich dir auch voll recht J_O_T das ist wahr.


----------



## kurnthewar (1. Oktober 2009)

> ZITAT(J_0_T @ 1.10.2009, 11:20) *
> Lieber TE vlt kannst du ja ein wenig licht ins dunkle bringen... war es ein komplett rnd oder hattest du Gildenmitglieder bei und wenn ja war der andere schurke ein gildenmitglied (der das item trotz unterlegenen würfeln gewonnen hat)?
> 
> 
> ...





> Ich bitte darum sachlich zu argumentieren.



sachlich gesehen ist das ein freeloot/farmboss.

wie gesagt wenn du den schurken "bestrafen" wolltest hättest du lieber das komplette loot drin lassen sollen. 3 mal wipen bei emolon undenkbar !

aber stimmt ja die meisten haben es ja nachdem 3ten try geschafft. 

sorry über solche leute kann ich mich voll aufregen alle verkacken und einer soll den kopf dafür hinhalten. weil du dir den ausgeschaut hast.

aber mal ne andre frage waren es 2000 oder 4000 g oder mehr ?


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (1. Oktober 2009)

Nö, weil die anderen die es verkackt haben nach der Erklärung gelernt und umgesetzt haben.. Tut mir leid wenn du das so machst aber ich belohne dann lieber den anderen Schurken der es dann richtig gemacht hat.

Mit der Frage nach dem Gold machst du dich irgendwie selbst lächerlich.. scheinbar ist sowas bei dir an der Tagesordnung, dass du es bei jedem vermutest.


----------



## Enternix (1. Oktober 2009)

Seh es auch so, der TE hat Gold bekommen und ein schuldiger mußte her. Dummerweise war es der Schurke

Lieber TE, Du solltest mal den PM überlegen und Deine Dir virtuelle Macht nicht missbrauchen.

Er hat gewonnen und gut ist. Wenn Du wenigstens ein wenig Courage in der Hose hast, schreib Du das GM Ticket und lass es dem Schurken zuteilen. 
Bedeutet zwar für Dich, das Du das Gold zurückgeben mußt, aber egal.

Zeig wenigstens jetzt einmal, das Du nicht nur ein PM noob bist, der seine quasi "Macht" ausnützt !

Er hat es gewonnen, wo gibt es denn da eine Diskusion ? Ob er ein noob war oder nicht, ist egal. Der Boss lag ob mit oder ohne seine Hilfe.

Mir wäre es peinlich 3x bei Emalon zu whipen ^^ Spricht ja für Deinen Raidlead. Jeder vernünftiger Raidleader fragt vorher, ob die Bosstaktik bekannt ist. Nur mal so btw. ^^

MFG


----------



## Rolandos (1. Oktober 2009)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> - Noch einmal: Ich als Tank stehe praktisch direkt neben ihm.. und es war nicht so, dass er versucht hätte wegzulaufen.. nein, er stand die ganze Zeit auf der gleichen Stelle und hat schön auf den boss eingepiekst.




Gut, ist dir schon einmal der Gedanke gekommen, das der Schurke wusste das er schlecht ist und sich deshalb voll auf seine Rota konzentrierte um nicht allzuschlecht dazustehen? Dabei kann man auch mal Meldungen übersehen. Da währe TS/Skype hilfreich gewesen, in dem Jemand ansagt das gleich etwas böses passiert.



Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> - Ist es meine Schuld, dass ich auch unterequippten die Chance gebe in einen Raid zu kommen? Ich denke wenn wir soweit sind, dass random raids nur für Leute zugänglich sind, die den Boss schon 20 mal gelegt haben... naja



Das ist OK Pluspunkt für dich.



Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> Und dazu wird es kommen wenn diese dann auch noch "fette epixx" abgreifen MÜSSEN nur weil sie 2x den Boss gepiekst haben.. da überlegt man sich als Raidleiter schon ob man sowas nicht lässt und lieber Leute mit nimmt   die nichts mehr gebrauchen können.



Schon einmal daran gedacht das sich auch Nachkömmlinge ausrüsten wollen/müssen. Dann kann man auch 20  Leute mitnehmen die gut gerüstet sind und 5 Newbies, wenn die 20 Leutchen gut sind fällt es garnicht auf. 
Hatten letztens Naxx zu 8 gemacht und trotzdem noch ein Tiefflieger dabei gehabt und es klappte auch. Und Obsi mit 20. letzeres hätten auch 15 sein können so schnell waren die Down. Waren auch random Truppen.




Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> - Der Schaden den er gemacht hätte wenn er überlebt hätte wäre unter den 2 Tanks gewesen.. und trotzdem hätte er das Item bekommen. Es geht hier nicht um den angerichteten Schaden sondern darum, dass er die Erklärung scheinbar nicht ernst genommen hat bzw. nicht danach gehandelt hat. ( Noch einmal.. kein bisschen hat er sich bewegt.)
> 
> - Es hing nicht an dem Tod des Schurken allein, dass wir die Versuche davor gewiped sind, sondern, dass 3 andere auch in der Nova standen. Diese haben es aber nach der Erklärung hin bekommen. Er nicht.



Macht doch überhaupt nichts, hätter er das Teil bekommen, währe er sicherlich besser geworden. Ich würde das Teil lieber einem mies ausgestatteten geben als einem der schon mehrere T8+ Teile hat.

Und wenn jemand etwas erklärt hat, heist es nicht, das alles klappt. Da gibt es so einen kleinen Unterschied zwischen Theorie und Praxis. Einer kann es sofort umsetzen andere nicht. Ist nun mal so.

Auf alle Fälle war es unfair.


----------



## Testare (1. Oktober 2009)

Imho absolut fair und richtig gehandelt.

Dummheit gehört bestraft bzw in dem Fall Lernresistenz. Punkt.


----------



## Esda (1. Oktober 2009)

Wie so viele 'armer Schurke/böser TE'-Leute immer 'lieber TE' schreiben... das ist nicht förderlich oder sachlich sondern klingt extrem überheblich. Lasst das bitte. Danke.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (1. Oktober 2009)

und ich frag mich was an der Sache so schlimm ist

er hätte ja auch das Recht als PM gehabt den Loot einfach mitzunehmen Tickets bringen da nix u wenn man Random mitgeht ist es eigenes Risiko


aber ich tippe da es zZt häufiger vorkommt (Ninjaloot) wird Blizz da bald was ändern vorallem da es einige Singlebosse gibt die nette Sachen droppen sei es Maly Ony u Obsi da scheint es immo in einem Volksport überzugehen


----------



## Melfis (1. Oktober 2009)

Ihr seit 3 mal gewipt, daraus schließe ich mal, das es im allgemeinen nicht so gut im raid geklapt hat..

Und beim loot wird dann NUR der Schurke benachteiligt?
Nicht die anderen die auch für die 3 wipes zuständig waren?
Sich einen Noob rauszupicken ist einfach unfair.
Entweder wird nach Leistung oder nach den Würfeln verteilt, alles andere stinkt.

Außerdem würden ich mir, als Aussenstehender, folgende Fragen stellen:
War der Schurke vieleicht dein kumpel?
Der Hunter neben mir war vieleicht auch BrainAFK, und hat nicht das Target gewechselt und den aufgeblasenen Mob geburstet,
also ist er lernresistent und hat den loot auch nicht verdient..

Man bekommt nicht alles im raid mit, und kann somit garnicht nach leistung entscheiden, 
vieleicht hast den Schurken dabei beobachtet, aber wer war den noch alles unfähig?
Um fair zu bleiben müsstest du alle bestrafen!

Auserdem, hätte dein Kumpel, der Tank, ein paar Fehler gemacht(durch lags, durch ablenkung im rl, etc) hättest du ihm den loot auch ab erkannt?
Da kommen wir zum 2ten Problem, sobald du jemanden aus dem Raid kennst, kannst du nicht mehr objektiv die leistungen beurteilen!

Deshalb hätte ich dich als normales Raidmitglied auf meine Ignor-Liste genohmen.

MFG Melfis


----------



## Moerli (1. Oktober 2009)

Des war schon richtig von dir. 

Ich stimme deiner Einschätzung zu, dass der Schurke da entweder keine Ahnung oder keine Lust hatte, denn:
- Mantel der Schatten schlägt sicherlich nicht 4x hintereinander fehl
- Warum hat er nicht Finte gezündet?
- als Tank (was der TE ja ist) kann man sehr gut sehen, ob ein DD bei Nova die Beine in die Hand nimmt oder nicht. Hat der Schurke nicht getan, und ich sehe keinen Grund warum der TE diesbezüglich lügen sollte.
- das Heilerargument zieht auch nicht. Wenn sich ein schlecht bis mittelmäßig ausgerüsteter Schurke bei der Nova nit bewegt und nix zündet, dann heilst da auch nix gegen. 

Nochmal in aller Deutlichkeit: Hätte der Schurke sich bemüht, also hätte er wenigstens versucht wegzulaufen etc., dann hätte man ihm das Item geben müssen. Weil jeder hat halt auch mal Pech. Aber wer nach 3 Versuchen incl. Erklärung nichtmal den Hauch von Bewegung zeigt... da fehlt mir dann auch jedes Verständnis für. Sorry, aber wer derart ignorant ist und deshalb 4x bei der ersten Nova stirbt, der hat in meinen Augen das Item auch nicht verdient. Schon klar, dass man sich bei dem Random-Raid grundsätzlich an die Würfelergebnisse halten sollte, aber in bestimmten Ausnahmefällen - und das hier ist definitiv so einer - muß halt der PM ne Entscheidung treffen. Und hier hat der PM die richtige Entscheidung getroffen. Der TE hat ja auch gesagt, dass er dem Schurken das Item gegeben hätte, wenn sich der Schurke nur Mühe gegeben hätte... war aber nicht so.
Im Grunde ist der TE hier doch wirklich nett gewesen, denn immerhin hat er den Schurken nicht gekickt, er hat also wenigstens noch Gold+Marken bekommen. Die meisten Raidleiter hätten den Knaben wohl schon nach dem zweiten Mal sterben in der Nova ausm Raid geschmissen. 

Es freut mich jedenfalls, dass es auch noch Raidleiter/PM gibt, die sich mit dem nötigen Ernst Gedanken zur Lootvergabe machen und vernünftige Abwägungen treffen können.


----------



## Dufurius (1. Oktober 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> und ich frag mich was an der Sache so schlimm ist
> 
> er hätte ja auch das Recht als PM gehabt den Loot einfach mitzunehmen Tickets bringen da nix u wenn man Random mitgeht ist es eigenes Risiko
> 
> ...




Stimmt so nicht ganz. Man kann was dagegen tun wenn der PM einfach mit dem Loot die Kurve kratzt. Hab ich alles selber schon mitgemacht. Ein gut platziertes Ticket hilft da oft Wunder.


----------



## MayoAmok (1. Oktober 2009)

_Yo_ schrieb:


> Man kommt bei euch aufm Server in Raids rein wenn man das Archievment nicht hat?!
> 
> lol sowas hab ich bei mir ja noch nie erlebt. xD
> Bei uns musst du erstmal Epic und das Archievment fürs legen des Bosses angeben dann halt noch wieviel Spellpower du hast und dann noch in Dalaran vorbeischauen und dich begutachten lassen.



was zum geier?

man muss also den boss erstmal alleine legen, um später in einem raid mitgenommen zu werden?

aber dann brauch ich doch keinen raid mehr.


----------



## Dodelik (1. Oktober 2009)

Also jemanden zu benachteiligen nur weil er es nicht kapiert halte ich für nicht korrekt.

Wenn das ein FFA Raid war isses scheissegal was die einzelnen leute machen.

Der hat seine Zeit investiert und das allein zählt meiner meinung nach :-)

Wenn ihr mehrmals gewipt seid, warum werden dann die leute die dafür verantwortlich sind nicht auch benachteiligt?

Also wenn dann gleiches recht für alle.

Hast du irgengendwie ne stoppuhr dabei wo du immer draufgucks wie lang die leute tot sind?
Und danach verteilste dann den loot?


Davon mal ganz angesehen war das ja anscheinend ne random grp, was erwartest du eigentlich?


----------



## Tikume (1. Oktober 2009)

Und ihr fragt euch warum die Wow Community einen so miesen Ruf hat .... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Isilrond (1. Oktober 2009)

Grad in Archavrons Kammer hab ich die Erfahrung gemacht mich nicht mit dem Loot rumärgern zu müssen - da alles Klassengebunden Items sind stell ich auf "Bedarf vor Gier" somit kann nur der Würfeln derdie Rüstung tragen kann. Ansonsten als PM verteil ich immer nach "wer was hatte kann mitrollen aber stellt sich beim verteilen erst mal hinten an" - den Loot hät ich in dem Fall dem "Failschurken" gegeben, aber eigentlich wär der bei mir schon 2 Wipes vorher rausgeflogen.....


----------



## Enternix (1. Oktober 2009)

Moerli schrieb:


> Es freut mich jedenfalls, dass es auch noch Raidleiter/PM gibt, die sich mit dem nötigen Ernst Gedanken zur Lootvergabe machen und vernünftige Abwägungen treffen können.




OMG , Du gehörst sicher zu den Leuten die in /2 folgendes spammen : LFM Emalon min 8K DPS /w me

Der TE hat weder Equip noch Fähigkeiten überprüft, desweiteren war er nach dem ersten Whipe immer noch nicht fähig, die Situation zu erkennen und läßt es nochmal und nochmal probieren ! Das zeugt von Fähigkeit sich ernste Gedanken zu machen ? Ich denke das Gegenteil ist eher der Fall. 

Er zeigt ja jetzt noch nichtmal das er was falsch gemacht hat.

Man sollte bedenken das einige erst mit WoW angefangen haben, einige haben sich vielleicht nen Char gekauft, einige beheerschen Ihren Char nicht, einige haben auch während eines Raids ein RL (Kind schreit, Eltern kommen rein usw.) usw. trotzdem sollen auch diese eine Chance bekommen Items zu bekommen. Ich denke die wenigsten machen sich heute noch die Mühe jmd was zu erklären. Sei es Bosstaktik (Leute werden ohne zu fragen aus dem Raid gekickt, selber schon miterlebt [worauf ich den Raid verlassen habe, weil ich sowas primitiv finde]) oder man hilft dem Char die Rota (was ja mittlerweile durch eine Prioliste ersetzt wird wegen Leuten denen es zu kompliziert ist) zu lernen usw. 

Also seht es doch als Spiel. WoW ist kein RL. Trotzdem sollte es in WoW noch fairness geben. Und auch Anfänger/noobs sollten eine Chance haben
Weil jeder hat klein angefangen, außer der Char ist gekauft.

MFG


----------



## Rolandos (1. Oktober 2009)

Isilrond schrieb:


> Grad in Archavrons Kammer hab ich die Erfahrung gemacht mich nicht mit dem Loot rumärgern zu müssen - da alles Klassengebunden Items sind stell ich auf "Bedarf vor Gier" somit kann nur der Würfeln derdie Rüstung tragen kann. Ansonsten als PM verteil ich immer nach "wer was hatte kann mitrollen aber stellt sich beim verteilen erst mal hinten an" - den Loot hät ich in dem Fall dem "Failschurken" gegeben, aber eigentlich wär der bei mir schon 2 Wipes vorher rausgeflogen.....



Das kann doch wohl nicht war sein, sind denn alle hier .......?

Wieso, zum Donnerwetter, wäre nur der Schurke geflogen!?

Da waren noch drei weitere die nach dem zweiten Wipe hätten fliegen können, aber nein es wird nur auf dem Schurken rumgeackt. bzw, der Ganze Raid hätte nach dem zweiten Wipe fliegen müssen. Denn die vier hatten sicherlich nicht die alleinige Schuld.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (1. Oktober 2009)

Enternix schrieb:


> Man sollte bedenken das einige erst mit WoW angefangen haben, einige haben sich vielleicht nen Char gekauft, einige beheerschen Ihren Char nicht,



Das gibt natürlich zu denken.. Wenn sich jemand den Char gekauft hat hat er natürlich das Recht sofort nach dem 1. Einloggen einen 25er Raid zu machen und dann auch noch Items zu bekommen.

Ich entschuldige mich vielmals.. Ich werde mir gleich morgen ein gefälschtes Diplom und einen Doktortitel kaufen und eine Herzoperation vollziehen.


Wenn jemand bis auf Stufe 80 gelevelt hat beherrscht er im Normalfall auch seinen Charakter.. er hat ja immerhin schon einige Stunden mit ihm verbracht.
Leute die Ihren Charakter kaufen haben sowieso nichts zu lachen wenn es rauskommt.
Und bei "Man sollte bedenken das einige erst mit WoW angefangen haben" zählt das gleiche wie 2 Zeilen darüber.. Sie haben es geschafft auf Stufe 80 zu gelangen und sollten mittlerweise ihren Charakter beherrschen. ( Zumindest sollten sie wissen wie man sich umdreht und wegläuft)


----------



## Noregas-Baelgun (1. Oktober 2009)

Enternix schrieb:


> Also seht es doch als Spiel. WoW ist kein RL. Trotzdem sollte es in WoW noch fairness geben. Und auch Anfänger/noobs sollten eine Chance haben
> Weil jeder hat klein angefangen, außer der Char ist gekauft.
> 
> MFG




lies dir mal die nachbesserungen vom te durch und überdenk den mist nochmal den du da grad von dir gibst. er hat ihn ja mitgenommen und trotz bereits 3 whipes nochmal alles erklärt und die freundlichkeit besessen es nochmal deutlich zu erklären statt ihn mit ner angefangenen id rauszuwerfen. wenn er dann nochmal drinn stehen bleibt is das meinermeinung nach en afk leecher und von der sorte gibts wesentlich mehr als von den pösen pm die sich gold für loot zahlen lassen. 

wenn du schon versuchst zu kritisieren ließ dir vorher alles durch was der te mittlerweile geschrieben hat und net nur die hälfte.


tante edith:
@rolandos man kann auch mit 4 leuten sehr schön den kettenblitz im camp verteilen und dabei den halben raid killen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 außerdem wenn der te wie er sagt auch en paar mehr nich so prall equippte mitgenommen aht können 4 leute weniger durchaus en enormer schadensverlust aufs add sein - das sollte man mit einkalkulieren


----------



## Dani.k (1. Oktober 2009)

Enternix schrieb:


> Seh es auch so, der TE hat Gold bekommen und ein schuldiger mußte her. Dummerweise war es der Schurke
> 
> Lieber TE, Du solltest mal den PM überlegen und Deine Dir virtuelle Macht nicht missbrauchen.
> 
> ...



epic fail!

Zum Thema ich hätte es genauso gemacht wie du,
Der schurke hat zwar beim würfeln gewonnen hat aber anscheinend nicht wirklich dabei geholfen.


----------



## Isilrond (1. Oktober 2009)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> Das gibt natürlich zu denken.. Wenn sich jemand den Char gekauft hat hat er natürlich das Recht sofort nach dem 1. Einloggen einen 25er Raid zu machen und dann auch noch Items zu bekommen.
> 
> Ich entschuldige mich vielmals.. Ich werde mir gleich morgen ein gefälschtes Diplom und einen Doktortitel kaufen und eine Herzoperation vollziehen.




Seh ich auch so - man muss sich seine Teilnahme an Raidinstanzen verdienen - dann hat man auch Anrecht auf Loot. Es war ein Fehler des Raidleiters den Schurken (ja eventuell auch noch jemand anderen) mitzunehmen.

Außerdem hät ich mich an der Stelle des Schurkens noch geschämt nach der Leistung auch noch so frech zu sein auf das Item zu rollen...


----------



## Hamburgperle (1. Oktober 2009)

Ich finds net fair, vor allem finde ich es nicht ok, den Schurken erst noch würfeln zu lassen, was den Eindruck erweckt, einer normalen, würfelbasierenden Lootvergabe, und dann das Item doch nicht gem. Wurf zu vergeben ... dies macht keinen guten Eindruck. 
Die 25 Mann in solch einem random-raid finden sich zusammen unter der unausgesprochenen Verabredung, daß alle das Recht haben, um passendes loot zu würfeln und der Tank ist im random-raid in der Regel Plündermeister, weil er lead zum Marken braucht oder aus reiner Gewohnheit und net weil er eine irgendwie geartetet Entscheidungshoheit vom Raid zugesprochen bekommen hat. Du bist nicht die "höhere Moral" der Veranstaltung.

Loot nach Leistung ist sicher ein interessanter Verteilungsmaßstab, aber muss dann auch vorher besprochen werden. Dann müsste man aber wohl so konsequent nach Leistung verteilen, daß dem DD mit 6 k dps den Vorrang gelassen wird vor einem mit 3 k dps. 

Da mit diesen Plündermeistermöglichkeiten oft Unfug getrieben wird, gehen viele aus meiner Gilde net mit, wenn diese Variante eingestellt ist, es sein denn, sie kennen den Char schon länger.

Und das "wer nicht 3 k dps macht bekommt keinen loot"- Gelaber, was ich hier lesen durfte ... kommt meist von Vollpfosten, die versuchen, das letzte bischen dps rauszuquetschen, um porno-imna im recount dazustehen und die dann mit tödlicher Sicherheit nen move verkacken, weil der letzte Schuss oder der letzte Cast noch raus musste. Es gibt sehr wenig content, wo man wirklich mit allen DDs über 3 k liegen muß, um erfolgreich zu sein.

PS: Bin gestern gerade wieder in der VF hero 3 x an Xevozz gestorben, weil die Imba melee DDs das net peilen, da helfen dir leider keine 4 k dps wenn du in die astralen Kugeln reinrennst. Und wenn dir nach 10 sek gleich mal 2 DDs fehlen, macht der Boss net wirklich Spass ...


----------



## Dodelik (1. Oktober 2009)

Würdest du WoW noch als Spiel sehen wäre dir das scheissegal.


----------



## Noregas-Baelgun (1. Oktober 2009)

Dodelik schrieb:


> Würdest du WoW noch als Spiel sehen wäre dir das scheissegal.




würdest dfu beim fußball jemanden im team lassen der in einem spiel 4 eigentore hintereinander schießt weil er jedes mal  aufs falsche tor zielt?


----------



## Ceset (1. Oktober 2009)

Du hast genau richtig gehandelt.
Ich habe 4 Jahre Schurke in WOW gespielt und wer als Schurke bei Archavon an der Nova stirbt,behrrscht seinen Char nicht und hat auch keine Items verdient.


----------



## Galadith (1. Oktober 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Wenn es FFA ist dann ist es FFA egal wie übel der Rogue failt.



So ein Spruch kann nur von einem Frostwolfler kommen xD. *Nicht *bös gemeint!!!


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (1. Oktober 2009)

Dodelik schrieb:


> Würdest du WoW noch als Spiel sehen wäre dir das scheissegal.
> 
> Naja die WoW community von heute ist einfach  ..................... .


Deine RL flames zeugen auch nicht gerade von der Intelligenz der WOW community.


----------



## WeRkO (1. Oktober 2009)

Hätte es genau so gemacht. Jemand der nichts zum Raid beiträgt sollte auch keine Items kriegen. So argumentiere ich jedenfalls bei Random Grps. In der Gilde schaut es imo noch mal anders aus.


----------



## Dodelik (1. Oktober 2009)

Noregas-Baelgun schrieb:


> würdest dfu beim fußball jemanden im team lassen der in einem spiel 4 eigentore hintereinander schießt weil er jedes mal  aufs falsche tor zielt?



ALso erstmal hat ja nicht nur der eigentore geschossen sondern im prinzip ja das ganze team. *g*

Und einen dann rauszusuchen nur weil der sich besonders hervorgetan hat weil er nicht nur 2 eigentore geschossen hat sondern 3 find ich ein bisschen lächerlich.


----------



## Enternix (1. Oktober 2009)

@ TE

ja gebe Dir Recht, man sollte seinen Char beheerschen ABER: schonmal dran gedacht, das Du beim Leveln fast keine Rota nutzt ? Die meißten Mobs fallen vorher um. Zweitens vielleicht hat er gerade umgeskillt und lernt die neue Rota

Und wie sah es bei Euerem ersten Raid aus ? Habt Ihr Euch damals BWL\MC\AQ 20 verdient ? Nein, Ihr seid da mit der Gilde rein und habt probiert. Zumindestens die, die seit Classic spielen. Vieles lernt man erst im Endkontent und nicht beim Leveln. Man lernt beim leveln die Fähigkeiten, aber man lernt keine Rota, man skillt gerade als neuling nicht 1 Mio mal um usw. 

Dein Fehler war es einfach Ihm das Item vorzuenthalten trotz FFA!


----------



## Dodelik (1. Oktober 2009)

Enternix schrieb:


> Dein Fehler war es einfach Ihm das Item vorzuenthalten trotz FFA!




So seh ich das auch.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (1. Oktober 2009)

Es lag ja nicht an seiner Rota.. es sei denn seine Rota beinhaltet das umdrehen und weglaufen


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (1. Oktober 2009)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> Es lag ja nicht an seiner Rota.. es sei denn seine Rota beinhaltet das umdrehen und weglaufen


vllt meinte er dass er sich so auf seine rota konzentriert hat dass er an's weglaufen nicht gedacht hat.


----------



## J_0_T (1. Oktober 2009)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> Es lag ja nicht an seiner Rota.. es sei denn seine Rota beinhaltet das umdrehen und weglaufen



Wenn ihr dennoch 3 ma aufm sack bekommen habt obwohl der schurke schon tot war is der rest der grp schuld und sollte auch bestraft werden... oder etwa nicht?


----------



## WeRkO (1. Oktober 2009)

Hellraiser0811 schrieb:


> vllt meinte er dass er sich so auf seine rota konzentriert hat dass er an's weglaufen nicht gedacht hat.



Ist imo stätestens nach dem 2. Mal unglaubwürdig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SheepHappens (1. Oktober 2009)

Hamburgperle schrieb:


> Ich finds net fair, vor allem finde ich es nicht ok, den Schurken erst noch würfeln zu lassen, was den Eindruck erweckt, einer normalen, würfelbasierenden Lootvergabe, und dann das Item doch nicht gem. Wurf zu vergeben ... dies macht keinen guten Eindruck.
> Die 25 Mann in solch einem random-raid finden sich zusammen unter der unausgesprochenen Verabredung, daß alle das Recht haben, um passendes loot zu würfeln und der Tank ist im random-raid in der Regel Plündermeister, weil er lead zum Marken braucht oder aus reiner Gewohnheit und net weil er eine irgendwie geartetet Entscheidungshoheit vom Raid zugesprochen bekommen hat. Du bist nicht die "höhere Moral" der Veranstaltung.
> 
> Loot nach Leistung ist sicher ein interessanter Verteilungsmaßstab, aber muss dann auch vorher besprochen werden. Dann müsste man aber wohl so konsequent nach Leistung verteilen, daß dem DD mit 6 k dps den Vorrang gelassen wird vor einem mit 3 k dps.
> ...




/sign

Wenn man aufgrund des Equips nicht auf 3k dps kommt, wie soll man dann bitteschön besseres Equip bekommen?^^


----------



## DoubleJ (1. Oktober 2009)

Frage an den TE: Hast du den Schurken erklärt das Sie bei Emalons Nova weglaufen müssen? Falls ja: Bitte als Raidleiter mehr in die anderen Klassen einlesen. Mit Finte kann ein Schurke bei der Nova einfach stehen bleiben. Falls du es Ihnen mit Finte erklärt hast dann vergiss bitte einfach diese Zeilen und ließ den Rest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Thema Lootvergabe: Eig. hätte es keiner von beiden "verdient". Wer seine eigenen Klassenfertigkeiten nicht kennt....... Aus meiner Sicht haste das Item aber richtig verteilt: wer sich als so Lernresistent zeigt, der darf dafür nicht auch noch belohnt werden. Dafür gibts von mir einen *Daumen nach Oben*

@SheepHappens: Na ja, man kann auch bevor man sich einen Raid sucht einfach mal ein paar Heros machen. Mit dem Equ aus den ganzen Instanzen sollte es möglich seien die 3k DPS zu knacken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (1. Oktober 2009)

Möglich, jedoch spiele ich das Spiel nicht um Babysitter zu spielen und jedes mal die Nova ansagen zu müssen in der Hoffnung, dass er sich nicht so sehr auf die Rota konzentriert, dass er das auch nicht mitbekommt. Es reicht mir schon wenn ich das 5 Tage die woche machen muss.

Es muss doch möglich sein von jemandem der den Boss sowieso die ganze Zeit im target hat zu verlangen, dass er erkennt wenn er die Blitznova castet.

Zum Thema Finte/Mantel der Schatten: Ja, hätte ich so erklären können, hab ich nicht getan. Im endeffekt ist er aber genausowenig weggelaufen wie er Finte/MdS gezündet hätte wenn ich es anders erklärt hätte.


----------



## Panaku (1. Oktober 2009)

also ich finde du hast richtig gehandelt, ich hätte kein problem damit wenn bei der lootverteilung auch nach der leistung geschaut wird.


----------



## DoubleJ (1. Oktober 2009)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> Zum Thema Finte/Mantel der Schatten: Ja, hätte ich so erklären können, hab ich nicht getan. Im endeffekt ist er aber genausowenig weggelaufen wie er Finte/MdS gezündet hätte wenn ich es anders erklärt hätte.



Da stimme ich Dir zu, aber die anderen hätten es dann wenigstens gleich richtig gelernt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belsina5 (1. Oktober 2009)

nee also
sowas kannste in in deiner gilde so machen
aber nicht wenn man mit anderen geht
da darf jeder mit würfeln egal wie oft er was falsch macht & gestorben ist


----------



## J_0_T (1. Oktober 2009)

Wenn es um leistung gehen würde dürften wir uns auf mehr Threads mit dem Titel: Heul ich habe das nicht bekommen weil... oder Is es bei euch auch so... un alles mit einen nichtssagenden titel das nur benutzt wird um seine idiotische handlung zu rechtfertigen und damit zustimmung von denen zu erhaschen die genause handeln würden wenn man ihnen die mgl gibt.

In ner gewissen richtung verstehe ich die aussagen das die WOW Com sich zum schlechten gewandelt hat... wenn sie jemals gut gewesen war.


----------



## Ragmo (1. Oktober 2009)

wer als rogue bei der nova weggeht, kennt seine klasse nich^^
Finte ftw
imho hat er das item nich verdient 1) kennt seine klasse nich richtig
                                                  2) handelt gegen des willen des raidleiters^^ (und der hat IMMER recht... egal was er sagt;P)


----------



## Ceset (1. Oktober 2009)

An diesem Thread kann man wunderbar erkennen, was ambitionierten Spielern zunehmend den Spaß am Spiel versaut:

Ein signifikanter Anteil der Spielerschaft ist heutzutage der Meinung, dass man durch

reine Anwesenheit (tot am Boden liegend)/

Würfelglück/

Zahlung des Abopreises

einen Anrecht auf die stärksten Belohnungen ingame erwirbt.
Auf die Idee dass man dafür wenigstens rudimentäres Spielverständnis und ein Minimum an Leistungsbereitschaft erbringen sollte,  kommt dieses Klientel gar nicht.

Leistet ihr Euch im RL auch diese Koppelung von Anspruchsdenken und fehlender Leistungsbereitschaft?


----------



## Chinchin91 (1. Oktober 2009)

ich finde du hast richtig gehandelt da jeder seinen beitrag leisten muss. und vorallem wenn man den boss nicht kennt sollte man sich die erklärung aufmerksam anhören/lesen um fehler zu vermeiden. da dieser schurke das nicht auf die reihe bekommen hat und nichts geleistet hat ausser den raid in gefahr zu bringen steht im grade mal der anteil vom gold zu den er bekommt. an und für sich hätte sein platz auch leer bleiben können( was rep kosten gespart und nerven geschont hätte) ich informiere mich vor jedem raid über die bosse wenn ich sie nicht kenne. in normalen inzen bzw heros langt eine kurze erklärung der bosse und gut ist.

ja ich weis es gibt leute die nicht so viel zeit mit wow verbringen wollen aber wenn es im raid nochmal erklärt wurde und man nicht sagt das man es nicht verstanden hat ist man selbst dran blöd


----------



## Thuzur (1. Oktober 2009)

Ich finde es nicht i.O., dass Du dem Schurken mit dem besseren Würfelergebnis das Item vorenthalten hast!

Meiner Meinung nach sollten, besonders bei Random-Gruppen, die Loot-Regeln VOR DEM BETRETEN der Instanz allen klar sein. Und dann muss sich auch in jedem Fall daran gehalten werden!
Wer mit Random-Gruppen unterwegs ist, soltle wissen worauf er sich einlässt. Es kann halt super klappen, oder auch total in die Hose gehen. Meistens ist es ein Mittelding.
Aber die Regeln mitten im Raid zu ändern ist schlicht unfair!

Wenn Spieler nicht vernünftig spielen, hast Du als Raidleiter verschiedene Möglichkeiten zu reagieren. Rede mit Ihnen, scheiß sie zusammen, von mir aus kick sie auch (sollte aber auch vorher klar sein, wann jemand gekickt wird) oder was immer auch angemessen ist. Aber einfach Loot vorenthalten ist fies.

Was machst Du beim nächsten Boss, wenn z.B. ein DD behauptet, ein anderer hätte schlecht gespielt? Gleiches Recht für alle? Oder gelten dann plötzlich wieder die Würfelergebnisse?

Versteht mich nicht falsch. Ich kann den TE schon verstehen. Und aus dem Bauch heraus würde ich auch sagen der "lernresistente" Schurke gehört abgestraft. Aber das kann man auch mittels Ignore machen.

Einen schönen Tag noch Euch allen!


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (1. Oktober 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Ist imo stätestens nach dem 2. Mal unglaubwürdig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Bei nem normalen mensch schon.


----------



## Dodelik (1. Oktober 2009)

Ceset schrieb:


> An diesem Thread kann man wunderbar erkennen, was ambitionierten Spielern zunehmend den Spaß am Spiel versaut:
> 
> Ein signifikanter Anteil der Spielerschaft ist heutzutage der Meinung, dass man durch
> 
> ...



Das Problem von WoW sind eher so Leute wie Du, die das Spiel nicht mehr aus Spass am Spiel spielen, sondern nur um irgendwas vorweisen zu können.
Oder um anderen Leuten zu erzählen wie schlecht sie doch sind.

traurig traurig was aus wow geworden ist.


----------



## Noregas-Baelgun (1. Oktober 2009)

Dodelik schrieb:


> Das Problem von WoW sind eher so Leute wie Du, die das Spiel nicht mehr aus Spass am Spiel spielen, sondern nur um irgendwas vorweisen zu können.
> Oder um anderen Leuten zu erzählen wie schlecht sie doch sind.
> 
> traurig traurig was aus wow geworden ist.




wie oben schong esagt bei jedem spiel gehört auch leistungsbereitschaft dazu - sport wie beim computer grp spiel - zieht einer nciht mit wird er abgestraft das ist bei -jedem- teamspiel so und wow is nunmal kein rpg oder shooter sonndenr ein mmo.


----------



## Isilrond (1. Oktober 2009)

Dodelik schrieb:


> Das Problem von WoW sind eher so Leute wie Du, die das Spiel nicht mehr aus Spass am Spiel spielen, sondern nur um irgendwas vorweisen zu können.
> Oder um anderen Leuten zu erzählen wie schlecht sie doch sind.
> 
> traurig traurig was aus wow geworden ist.




Du bist auch das Kind gewesen was im Fußballverein immer auf der Ersatzbank saß......


----------



## J_0_T (1. Oktober 2009)

Noregas-Baelgun schrieb:


> wie oben schong esagt bei jedem spiel gehört auch leistungsbereitschaft dazu - sport wie beim computer grp spiel - zieht einer nciht mit wird er abgestraft das ist bei -jedem- teamspiel so und wow is nunmal kein rpg oder shooter sonndenr ein mmo.



Dann warum bestraft der PM nicht auch den rest? Normalerweise geht man als grp rein un wenn man dennoch stirbt liegt es nicht immer an einem einzelnen sonder and dem gesammten trupp... is im rl auch so. 

Oder siehste es so das im rl nur einer bestraft wird wenn die ganze grp vlt wie idioten zusamenarbeiten bzw nicht zusammenarbeiten?


----------



## Scampie (1. Oktober 2009)

Wenn ich den Eröffnungspost lese und dann die späteren Post der Leute, die hier ihn als schlecht darstellen, muss ich mich ernsthaft fragen, ob sie überhaupt auch nur etwas gelesen bzw verstanden haben, was dieser geschrieben hat. Die Taktik von Emalon ist nicht verständlich im Raidchat zu erklären? Er macht nur ne Blitznova, Kettenblitz der stackt, wenn er überspringt und überläd ein Add, was dann schnell gekillt werden muss. Sowas ist mehr als verständlich im Raidchat zu vermitteln und brauch wirklich kein TS oder sowas. Wer logisch denken kann, der wird schon wissen, was er dann zu machen hat, besonders, wenn er schon zuvor den Boss gespielt hat und wenn man dann noch nicht mitbekommen hat, dass die Nova einen gekillt hat, dann muss man sich Gedanken machen, ob man wirklich aufmerksam spielt.
Es ging auch nicht darum, das dieser Spieler fehler gemacht hat oder zu schlecht equipt war, sonder darum das er einfach eine Spielweise an den Tag gelegthat, die einer Arbeitverweigerung gleich kommt. Selbst, wenn ich derbe Lags habe, dann gebe ich das doch bekannt. Nach dem was ich lesen konnte, hat dieser Spieler jede Art von Taktik und deren Umsetzung vermissen lassen. Argumentationen im Bezug "Jeder macht mal Fehler" kann in diesem Fall überhaupt nicht greifen, denn sowas ist kein Fehler mehr.




Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> Nun ist etwas für Schurken gedroppt und beide Schurken haben gewürfelt. Der Schurke, welcher jedes mal bei der 1. Blitznova gestorben ist hat höher gewürfelt als der andere Schurke.



Hast du würfeln lasse oder haben sie einfach so gewürfelt? Wenn mit Ansage, dann hättest du es ihm geben sollen, denn du hast in dem Fall dem Spieler das Recht gegeben, um das Item würfeln zu dürfen. Eine Strafe, welche du ja vollzogen hast, hättest du in dem Fall vor dem Würfeln treffen müssen und es dem Spieler ohne Würfeln zuteilen. Auch hättest du einen solchen Sonderfall vor dem Raid erwähnen sollen.
Ich kann dein Handel aber gut verstehen, aber in Zukunft solltest du beim zusammenstellen einen solchen Sonderfall erwähnen und die Konsequenz daraus auch. Ich denke das du daraus deine Lehren gezogen hast und sowas im Vorfeld nun erwähnen wirst.
Was ich hier aber nicht verstehen kann ist, das einge meinen das du nun so ein schlechter RL wärst. Du gibst selbst frischen 80 ne Chance, wo der Schaden im Vorfeld keine Rolle spielt, erst dann, wenn es zu Probs kommt, wenn der Schaden einfach nicht reicht. Auf meinem Server wird meist erst nach der Dpszahl gefragt und da haben die frischen wohl kaum ne Chance.


----------



## Hamburgperle (1. Oktober 2009)

Ich freue mich schon auf einen der nächsten Freds der Befürworter der "Strafe"
 ..."mimimi .. ich war random mit und der PM hat mit ein Item net gegeben, weil ich nicht genug zum Raid beigetragen habe, dabei habe ich doch 3 k dps gemacht .... das Item hat nen mimimi mit 5 k dps bekommen .... heul"

Nochmal zum Mitmeisseln: unausgesprochene Regel beim Random Raid = "jeder kann auf passenden Loot würfeln". Unter diesem Banner tun sich 25 oft unbekannte Spieler zusammen, eine Aufgabe zu erledigen, einen Boss zu legen what ever !

Wenn Du als PM Eier hättest, hättest Du vor dem vierten Durchgang angesagt: "wer jetzt trotz der Erklärung wieder umkippt, bekommt nichts" .. Hast du das? nein! Warum? Ganz einfach, weil dann vllt 5 Leute gegangen wären und Du mit 20 Mann nichts gerissen hättest.

Dann läßt du mutiger PM den Schurken auch noch würfeln ... in der Hoffnung, daß Dein Favorit den Loot bekommt .... und ... tja anderer Schurke gewinnt ... Auch hier hättest Du mit zumind. einem Ei in der Hose doch sagen können, "Umkipper brauchen net würfeln" .... aber nein, Du entscheidest dich, nach dem Würfeln den PM raushängen zu lassen und willst dir jetzt hier die letzte Weihe für den Unsinn holen. Wie schon vorher gesagt, Du bist PM weil Du Tank bist und net weil Du gut bist oder das moralische Zentrum der Verantstaltung oder gar das Vertrauen der Leute genießt oder was immer.

Fakt bleibt, bei mir und sicher allen aus meiner Gilde wärest du dafür auf Igno gelandet, weil Du diese technische Möglichkeit ausgenutzt hast, aber das Recht dazu nicht hattest. 

Ich wäre völlig bei Dir, wenn du den Schurken rausgeschmissen hättest, aber das hast du net getan. Wenn der Boss liegt, hat der Raid seine Aufgabe erfüllt, dann kannst Du nicht alleine anfangen, Maßstäbe oder Wertigkeiten eigenständig festzusetzen.

Denk den Faden doch mal weiter ... ein Heiler heilt besser als der andere ... ein Tank tankt besser als der andere ... wo willst Du da die Grenze ziehen? Wer mehr als 1 k dps mehr macht als der nächste DD bekommt 20 % auf seinen Wurf draufgerechnet? Oder braucht garnet würfeln und bekommt den Loot so?

Und die hier gemachten Fußball- und Eigentorvergleiche sind ja wohl völliger Unsinn, auch ein Spieler der 90 min. im Pokalendspiel dumm rumrennt, fast nur Unsinn treibt und zwei Eigentore macht, gewinnt den UEFA-Cup, wenn sein Team das Spiel gewinnt. Niemand nimmt ihm seine Medaille weg. Dort ist es nämlich genau so, wie es hier nicht gewesen ist!! Das Team steht und fällt mit der Leistung aller, ist der Pott geholt, ist es egal ob man beim 3:2 alle Tore selbst gemacht hat. Klar bekommt der Spieler nach dem Spiel nen Einlauf, aber er ist und bleibt Pokalgewinner.


----------



## Noregas-Baelgun (1. Oktober 2009)

J_0_T schrieb:


> Dann warum bestraft der PM nicht auch den rest? Normalerweise geht man als grp rein un wenn man dennoch stirbt liegt es nicht immer an einem einzelnen sonder and dem gesammten trupp... is im rl auch so.
> 
> Oder siehste es so das im rl nur einer bestraft wird wenn die ganze grp vlt wie idioten zusamenarbeiten bzw nicht zusammenarbeiten?




weil der rest nach der schilderung nach der ansage den arsch hochbekommen hat. darum kriegt nur einer die haue in dem fall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Isilrond (1. Oktober 2009)

Da liebe ich meinen Realm - ohne Equip/Erfolgcheck kommt kaum noch wer in ne 10er Grp, von 25ern brauchen wir gar net erst reden.....


----------



## Nemo84 (1. Oktober 2009)

Exeliron schrieb:


> ich unterstütz dich da voll und ganz, wer nix leistet
> (und nebenbei noch den erfolg des raids gefährdet),
> soll auch nix erhalten, punkt und aus.



Das trifft es genau.


----------



## J_0_T (1. Oktober 2009)

Hamburgperle schrieb:


> *Fullquote nicht enthalten*




/signed

Da der Pm aber das ma nicht hat mit der regel erklärung muss er sich nicht wundern wenn viele sagen das er unfähig sei... Klar sollte man sagen so net... aber dann noch würfeln lassen und dennoch es dem anderen geben der niedriger gewürfelt hat.... tsk tsk tsk


@Noregas
Un weshalb wipen die dennoch 3 mal? hoffentlich nicht weil nur einer gestorben ist un deshalb an der spiele moral kratzt.... ich als RL würde alle bestrafen... wenn man was erklärt dann sollte man auch nicht komplett 3 ma dran wipen oder?

@Isilrond
Genau... nehmen wir die nicht mit die das eq haben, genauso wenig wie die taktiken kennen... auch erfolge haben die nicht? nehmen wir se auch net mit... und dann heulen wenn man trotzt den checkern nix reisen tut... is schon klar...

@Nemo84
Gehörst wohl auch zu denen die in den absage text von Isilrond fallen oder? Denk ma dran wenn du selbst bei sowas mit rennst das du dann schön was machst... dann auch noch richtig und ja nicht vergessen nicht sterben... sonst wirste bestimmt auch so abgestraft.



Wenn man sich das alles hier durchliest verstehe ich das viele gefrustet aufhören... bei solchen verhalten fragt man sich ob die betreffenden die das befürworten auch in rl so handhaben... wie in der Schule oder bei der arbeit...


----------



## Esda (1. Oktober 2009)

Ceset schrieb:


> An diesem Thread kann man wunderbar erkennen, was ambitionierten Spielern zunehmend den Spaß am Spiel versaut:
> 
> Ein signifikanter Anteil der Spielerschaft ist heutzutage der Meinung, dass man durch
> 
> ...



Für diesen Post würd ich dich glatt heiraten. Seh ich genauso.


----------



## Ceset (1. Oktober 2009)

Dodelik schrieb:


> Das Problem von WoW sind eher so Leute wie Du, die das Spiel nicht mehr aus Spass am Spiel spielen, sondern nur um irgendwas vorweisen zu können.
> Oder um anderen Leuten zu erzählen wie schlecht sie doch sind.
> 
> traurig traurig was aus wow geworden ist.



Da hast Du etwas falsch verstanden.
Ich habe dann Spaß wenn ich durch Leistung etwas erreicht habe, Handaufhalten ist für mich völlig unbefriedigend. Deshalb spiele ich auch kein WOW mehr. Brauchst Dich durch mich als nicht in Deiner Mitnahmementalität gestört fühlen.

Im übrigen habe ich seit Release gespielt und das Geleache gibt es in dieser extremen Form erst seit man in LichKing alles auf dem goldenen Tablett serviert bekommt.
So viel zum Thema was aus WOW geworden ist.


----------



## Patchy (1. Oktober 2009)

Exeliron schrieb:


> ich unterstütz dich da voll und ganz, wer nix leistet
> (und nebenbei noch den erfolg des raids gefährdet),
> soll auch nix erhalten, punkt und aus.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ceset (1. Oktober 2009)

Esda schrieb:


> Für diesen Post würd ich dich glatt heiraten. Seh ich genauso.


 Danke, bist leider etwas zu spät dran  (denk Dir hier einen freundlichen Zwinkersmiley, der vorhandene kuckt so beleidigt, dass ich ihn nicht benutzen mag)


----------



## Sindow (1. Oktober 2009)

Man zahlt doch nicht um Epixx zu bekommen sondern um sich einloggen zu dürfen.
Ansonsten ist es richtig. Leute die im DMG unter dem Tank liegen und nicht explizit dauerentfluchen müssen o.ä. bekommen kein loot. 
Wir reden hier nicht von Hero oder gar normalen Inis, sondern schon vom Highendcontent, egal wie casualfreundlich er ist.


Entscheidung war völlig richtig, wenn er 

a) kein grünequipter leveler war der gerade in seine 1. ini geht und keinen dmg machen _konnte_ (dann sollte man beim einladen die Leute kurz überprüfen)
b) Am Anfang bzw nach der erklärung des bosskampfes infos kamen das Mangelndes Einsatz bzw DMG entsprechend geahndet werden.

Sollte er beim start jedes Kampfes ein Standbild haben oder gar Disconnects, ist das Argument um mangelnde Leistung zukompensieren. Dann kann man den Platz für einen anderen DDler freimachen der wirklich dem Raid helfen kann und nciht hoffen dass es schon ekiner merkt wenn man nichts zum Kampf beiträgt


----------



## J_0_T (1. Oktober 2009)

Und dennoch... wenn man dafür bezahlt sollte man auch was sehen dürfen. Oder?

Aber stimmt ja viele wollten doch das die Cassuals keinen zugang zu dem endcontent bekommen sollten.... da dieser ausschließlich für die wannabe pro gamer und super gilden gedacht sind...


Ich sags so... wenn der TE sich schon beim ersten mal bewusst war was passiert warum hat er nicht vorher die bremse gezogen? VLT weil er einen selbst beweihräucherungs thread erstellen wollte und ma so nebenbei über jemand her ziehen möchte.


Und btw... als RL is es deine pflicht erklärbär zu sein... kann ja sein das nicht alle wissen was kommt... also net sagen es reicht wenn ich das 2 ma oder so in der woche machen muss.....


----------



## Scampie (1. Oktober 2009)

Hamburgperle schrieb:


> Wenn Du als PM Eier hättest, hättest Du vor dem vierten Durchgang angesagt: "wer jetzt trotz der Erklärung wieder umkippt, bekommt nichts" .. Hast du das? nein! Warum? Ganz einfach, weil dann vllt 5 Leute gegangen wären und Du mit 20 Mann nichts gerissen hättest.



Es hatte überhaupt nichts mit dem Umkippen im Kampf zutun, sondern mit der mangelnden Bereitschaft überhaupt was zu tun.



> Dann läßt du mutiger PM den Schurken auch noch würfeln ... in der Hoffnung, daß Dein Favorit den Loot bekommt .... und ... tja anderer Schurke gewinnt ... Auch hier hättest Du mit zumind. einem Ei in der Hose doch sagen können, "Umkipper brauchen net würfeln" .... aber nein, Du entscheidest dich, nach dem Würfeln den PM raushängen zu lassen und willst dir jetzt hier die letzte Weihe für den Unsinn holen. Wie schon vorher gesagt, Du bist PM weil Du Tank bist und net weil Du gut bist oder das moralische Zentrum der Verantstaltung oder gar das Vertrauen der Leute genießt oder was immer.



PM ist man meist, weil man der RL ist. Desweiteren hat er das Item dem anderen Spieler gegeben, weil der Andere ablsolut keine Regung gezeigt hat und vier mal scheinbar autohitafk beim Boss stand. Ihm jetzt hier Vetternwirtschaft zu unterstellen widerspricht der Tatsache und ist einfach daneben.



> Denk den Faden doch mal weiter ... ein Heiler heilt besser als der andere ... ein Tank tankt besser als der andere ... wo willst Du da die Grenze ziehen? Wer mehr als 1 k dps mehr macht als der nächste DD bekommt 20 % auf seinen Wurf draufgerechnet? Oder braucht garnet würfeln und bekommt den Loot so?



Was hat das Verhalten des Spielers bitte schlechterer Leistung zu tun? Er hat einfach gar keine Leistung gezeigt. Er hat den Raid keinen Dienst in diesem Sinne getan. Er wurde für seine Untätigkeit/Autohitafk bestraft, nicht wegen der Dps.


----------



## Dodelik (1. Oktober 2009)

Esda schrieb:


> Für diesen Post würd ich dich glatt heiraten. Seh ich genauso.



Also ich Spiele die Spiele aus spass am Spiel.

Leider machen das anscheinend ja nicht mehr viele.

Das gehört halt alles zu nem MMORPG das positive genauso wie das negative was z.B. hier beschrieben wird.

Und sorry leute aber ihr sehr das nicht mehr als spiel sondern als beruf oder ka was.
Ihr habt garkeine ahnung mehr was spass ist am spiel ist.



Isilrond schrieb:


> Du bist auch das Kind gewesen was im Fußballverein immer auf der Ersatzbank saß......



Biste noch immer sauer das ich dir deinen Lutscher geklaut hab? :-)

hahaha


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (1. Oktober 2009)

Gut, dass du es erwähnst. Wenn ich über jemanden herziehen wollte hätte ich server/Name genannt ( Einmal davon abgesehen, dass des namecalling wäre).
Und ich hätte vielleicht noch erwähnt, dass mich sein Gildenleiter danach angeschrieben hat und mir erzählen wollte was für ein arschloch ich bin. Scheint so der Umgangston zu sein bei denen..

Ups.

Naja.

Meiner Pflicht als Erklärbär bin ich nachgekommen. Ich habe es ja erklärt. Nur sehe ich es nicht ein warum man es manchen Personen mehrfach erklären sollte wenn andere Personen es nach der ersten Erklärung verstanden haben. Ich kann nicht riechen, dass er es nicht verstanden hat wenn er nix sagt. Wie gesagt ich bin kein Babysitter der jeden 3x fragt ob er es verstanden hat sondern gehe davon aus, dass jeder soviel Intelligenz besitzt etwas zu sagen.




> Und sorry leute aber ihr sehr das nicht mehr als spiel sondern als beruf oder ka was.
> Ihr habt garkeine ahnung mehr was spass ist am spiel ist.



Soll ich deswegen dem anderen Schurken der die Taktik nach der Erklärung verstanden und umgesetzt hat den Spaß am Spiel vermiesen weil jemand der das nicht geschafft hat das item bekommt?


----------



## Ceset (1. Oktober 2009)

J_0_T schrieb:


> Und btw... als RL is es deine pflicht erklärbär zu sein... kann ja sein das nicht alle wissen was kommt... also net sagen es reicht wenn ich das 2 ma oder so in der woche machen muss.....



Das hier ist auch noch so ein Punkt: Weniger wie Du es jetzt schreibst, aber ein Vorposter meinte, der RL sollte ich besser über die anderen Klassen informieren, damit er den jeweiligen Spielern sagen kann, was sie machen müssen, also im konkreten Fall die Benutzung von Finte nahelegen kann. 
Die Leute erwarten tatsächlich, dass jemand
- den Raid organisiert (he aber pronto, ich muss gleich essen!)
- den Port organisiert (Windreiter kostet ja Kohle)
- die Taktik erklärt (ich kenne die Lootliste und zahle 13 Euro, das langt doch!)
- und dann den Spielern auch noch ihre Klasse erklärt (wie, da gibts mehr als Autoattack und pickup?)

Und dann erwartet man allen Ernstes noch T9 als Belohnung. 
Wer Sarkasmus findet darf ihn behalten.


----------



## Isilrond (1. Oktober 2009)

Glaub der Post hier ist genau das was die Community spaltet:



Ceset schrieb:


> Ich habe dann Spaß wenn ich durch Leistung etwas erreicht habe, Handaufhalten ist für mich völlig unbefriedigend. Deshalb spiele ich auch kein WOW mehr. Brauchst Dich durch mich als nicht in Deiner Mitnahmementalität gestört fühlen.
> 
> Im übrigen habe ich seit Release gespielt und das Geleache gibt es in dieser extremen Form erst seit man in LichKing alles auf dem goldenen Tablett serviert bekommt.
> So viel zum Thema was aus WOW geworden ist.


----------



## Golube (1. Oktober 2009)

PiaMarie schrieb:


> Wäre ich in der SSituation des Schurken gewesen,der leider es nicht hin bekommen hat,hätte ich nen Ticket geschrieben gegen Dich,da nach den Regeln gewürfelt wurde zwischen Zwei Leuten,die dieses Item gebrauchen konnten.Nur weil du den Loot verteilen darfst,heisst es nicht das du Gott spielen darfst und hast mit deienr Entscheidung Blizzards regeln gebrochen.Wenn der leider Gottes schusselige Schurke,schlau ist schreibt er ein Ticket und der Loot wird ihm zugewiesen und dem anderen ab erkannt.
> 
> Egal wie schusselig ist,hättes du ihn lieb drum gebeten die Gruppe/Schlachtzug zuverlassen oder ihn mit einem danke das du mit warst ihn dann gekicked.Aber alles anderen wqar und ist und wierd immer falsch sein.
> 
> ...




würd ich auch sagen !!
gewürfelt ist gewürfelt . egal wie gut oder schlecht jemand spiel. 
entweder gleich aus dem raid kicken oder zumindest vor raid ansagen !! 

naja . muss jeder selber wissen . gerecht ist es auf keinen fall


----------



## Nania (1. Oktober 2009)

Genau die Leute, die hier gerade schreien, dass es doch fair war, und dass man, wenn man keinen Schaden gemacht hat, auch keinen Loot bekommt, sind die Leute, die dazu beitragen, dass ich mich freue, in einer sehr menschlichen und sehr freundlichen Gilde gelandet zu sein - sonst hätt ich mit WoW schon längst aufgehört. 

Es ist nun mal nicht fair, dass man jemanden mitnimmt, ihn dann aber wegen zu wenig Schaden keinen bessere Ausrüstung zu kommen lässt, wie soll er denn dann mehr Schaden machen als Palatank XY mit T8,5? Wenn er selbst da steht und ein paar HC epische Items und sonst nur blau trägt? 
Das ich nicht lache. Genaugenommen sehe ich das sogar mit einer gewissen Verbitterung. Man selber steht - weil man ein bisschen Glück hatte, oder Zeit - ganz oben und schaut jetzt hämisch auf die jenigen runter, die da hoch kommen. 

Das ist noch nichtmals unbedingt auf den TE bezogen, sondern auf die jenigen, die hier wegen Schaden rumblöken, wie die Schafe, dass man, wenn man zu wenig Schaden macht, auch keinen Loot bekommt. 
Das ist sowas von lächerlich, dass ich schon nicht mehr drüber lachen kann. 
Der Loot, steht von Blizzard aus gesagt, jedem zur Verfügung. Ob er jetzt 2k, 3k oder 10k DPS macht, spielt da gar keine Rolle. 
Und wenn ich sehe, dass dem Schurken A, der zwar weniger Dmg gemacht hat und tot war beim Boss, das Item besser gebrauchen kann als Schurke B und zudem noch besser gewürfelt hat, dann spiele ich nicht Gott und entscheide. 
Das ist eine Sauerei. 

In BC hab ich als Eule auch wenig Schaden gemacht, trotzdem hab ich irgendwann meine Items bekommen. Die Leute sollten mal weniger ignorant und Dmg-Geil sein, sondern auch wieder den SPIELspaß dahinter sehen - und den Menschen, der am anderen Ende hinter dem PC sitzt.


----------



## Dodelik (1. Oktober 2009)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> Soll ich deswegen dem anderen Schurken der die Taktik nach der Erklärung verstanden und umgesetzt hat den Spaß am Spiel vermiesen weil jemand der das nicht geschafft hat das item bekommt?



Es gibt doch 1000 möglichkeiten warum der vielleicht abgelenkt war.
Vielleicht wurd der von jemandem genervt.
Vielleicht verbindungsprobleme
Vielleicht die Freundin die ihn abgelenkt hat.
Vielleicht hat da auch nen 60 Jähriger opa gespielt der überfordert war, oder seine brille verlegt hat.

Was weiß ich.

Ich hab auch keine Ahnung was du mit SPass am SPiel meinst.

Besteht der Spass nur darin nen Boss zu legen?
Und wenn der nich down geht is der ganze abend scheisse?

Das is doch genau das was ich meine.
Das is kein spass mehr das is arbeit.


----------



## Isilrond (1. Oktober 2009)

Nania schrieb:


> Genau die Leute, die hier gerade schreien, dass es doch fair war, und dass man, wenn man keinen Schaden gemacht hat, auch keinen Loot bekommt, sind die Leute, die dazu beitragen, dass ich mich freue, in einer sehr menschlichen und sehr freundlichen Gilde gelandet zu sein - sonst hätt ich mit WoW schon längst aufgehört.
> 
> Es ist nun mal nicht fair, dass man jemanden mitnimmt, ihn dann aber wegen zu wenig Schaden keinen bessere Ausrüstung zu kommen lässt, wie soll er denn dann mehr Schaden machen als Palatank XY mit T8,5? Wenn er selbst da steht und ein paar HC epische Items und sonst nur blau trägt?
> Das ich nicht lache. Genaugenommen sehe ich das sogar mit einer gewissen Verbitterung. Man selber steht - weil man ein bisschen Glück hatte, oder Zeit - ganz oben und schaut jetzt hämisch auf die jenigen runter, die da hoch kommen.
> ...




Sicher dass du den Thread gelesen hast - von Schaden war hier nie die Rede....


----------



## gehix (1. Oktober 2009)

Golube schrieb:


> würd ich auch sagen !!
> gewürfelt ist gewürfelt . egal wie gut oder schlecht jemand spiel.
> entweder gleich aus dem raid kicken oder zumindest vor raid ansagen !!



So ist es!

Ein sehr sehr guter Freund von mir (im realen Leben) ist bereits 52, den ich damals nach langem bearbeiten dazu gebracht hatte, auch mit World of Warcraft anzufangen. Für Ihn ist es auch nur ein Spiel. Natürlich entwickelt er auch Ehrgeiz und versucht alles zum besten zu geben. Aber auch das klappt eben nicht immer. In dieser Situation wäre er sicherlich auch der gewesen, der wieder gestorben wäre. 
Das ist aber jetzt nicht der Punkt. 

Wäre ein Item für ihn dabei gewesen und er hat am höchsten gewürfelt, bekommt er das Item. Punkt und aus. Darum gibt es das Würfel System. 
Natürlich sollte man sich anstrengen, aber kannst du den Angstschweiß der anderen betrachten? Wie willst du beurteilen, ob er es nicht getan hat? Vielleicht fehlten AddOns ^^. Oder er ist einfach generell etwas langsamer. Das ist natürlich blöd, wenn man nicht direkt so handelt, wie es die jungen Leutes machen. Dennoch. Was machstn, wenn Casino Chef bist. 2 Leute stehen an nem Automaten. Einer wirft schon seid 2 Stunden Kohle rein und gewinnt nixx. Einer spielt danach die erste Runde und gewinnt. Wem gibst die Kohle? 
Es geht nicht darum, den Raid zu beruteilen, sondern dass der Boss gelegen hat, es gewürfelt wurde und ein Gewinner fest stand.

Ich hätte es dem toten Schurken gegeben.


----------



## J_0_T (1. Oktober 2009)

Also das es erst bei WOLTK begonnen hat das ganze is net so richtig.... Fing bei Classic and und zog sich dann bis zu diesem zeitpunkt durch.


Wer jetzt sagt ne Classic hatte das prob nicht...


Kenne da nen spieler der in ner raidgilde war... sich den arsch abgearbeitet hat und dann bei der loot vergabe ne 98 geüwrfelt hat... was das höchste ergebnis war... der PM gibt das item einen anderen mit der begründung kleinen sollen die freese halten erst die wo ich kenne dann die Disser und dann erst du... wer mir bis jetzt folgen kann... das prob besteht seit Classic... wo der PM einfach das machte was er wollte... auch wenn man leistung erbracht hatte.

End resultat war das geflame weil der verarschte spieler zu nix mehr würfelte und dann sagte er würde das item je eh erst nach den dischantern bekommen wenn die es nicht brauchen würden. Glück ist die Gilde brach auseinander da sie durchgehend diese schiene fuhren und die bestraften die wo sich angestrengt hatten.


Und zu dir TE.... ich habe nen raid gesehen da war der RL ganz gedultig und hat nach jeden wipe nochmals erklärt... und wir sind öfter gestorben als 3 mal.... also und du regst dich dann auf das du nicht babysitter spielen willst oO dann sollte man kein rl werden.



@Ceset
Und? Als RL hat man aufgaben... un die enden nicht wenn der raid voll ist. Wer das nicht hinbekommt sollte nicht rl werden. Wie war es denn als es noch 40'er raids gab? Da war es noch schlimmer und der rl musste auf zack sein... heute ist es nur die hälfte... nur sind viele spieler selbst mit der hälfte überfordert... okay bin mir nicht sicher wie es bei dir is TE... aber als RL hat man halb ein schweres los... alle zusammen zuhalten, zu sorgen das es reibungslos geht und mit einem gewissen mass an konsequenz problemen entgegen zu tretten... aber ma schnell die regeln umwerfen ist nichts das einen als super PM sondern als überforderten darstellt...


----------



## Dodelik (1. Oktober 2009)

ZU meiner WoW Zeit hätten wir den schon allein wegen seinem Alter mitgenommen.

Allein um Sagen zu können das wir den ältersten Spieler aufm Server in unserem Raid haben

Find ich cool wenn man, selbst wenn man älter ist allem gegenüber noch aufgeschlossen ist.

Aber naja..............das war halt mal...........

Heute zählt nurnoch Leistung, wie im RL.

klasse spiel..............


----------



## Schokrän (1. Oktober 2009)

Golube schrieb:


> würd ich auch sagen !!
> gewürfelt ist gewürfelt . egal wie gut oder schlecht jemand spiel.
> entweder gleich aus dem raid kicken oder zumindest vor raid ansagen !!
> 
> naja . muss jeder selber wissen . gerecht ist es auf keinen fall



Das ist korrekt, es wurde gewürfelt. Würfeln ist ein Glücksspiel und entweder hat man Glück oder man hat es nicht.

Bsp. Ein Obdachloser geht ins Kasino so sehr er auch pleite ist und plötzlich gewinnt er als weil er unverschämtes Glück hat ... hat er es auch verdient? Ja, wobei verdient das falsche Wort dafür ist, denn er müsste dafür nichts besonderes tun. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Du hast also beide erst würfeln lassen und dann einfach quasi nach dem Motto gehandelt "Kein Fleiß kein Preis", dies ist nicht inordnung. Hättest du vor dem würfeln so verfahren, wärest du im Recht zu sagen "Dieser Schurke hat dies nicht verdient/Es steht diesem Schurken nicht zu". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Du musst dabei aufpassen (Das ist auch nicht böse gemeint). Ich habe selber schon höher gewürfelt als jmd. anderes und der niedrigere hat es bekommen ~weil ich schon ein Item bekommen hatte~.
Ich war zwar dann auch einverstanden mit, dennoch ist und bleibt es ungerecht bzw. ist es unverschämt, wenn man vorher um <ITEM> gewürfelt etc. hat!

Meine Meinung

Mit freundlichsten Grüßen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ripplespak (1. Oktober 2009)

Ufff... schwierige Entscheidung... ich denke, ich hätte es dem Schnarchnasen-Schurken mit großenm Zähneknirschen und einer ausführlichen Erklärung im Raidchannel, dass er das eigentlich nicht verdient hat, sondern Schurke xy, gegeben.
Was anderes wärs gewesen, wenn man eine andere Lootverteilung als FFA vorher angekündigt hätte.

Verdient hats der Schnarchzapfen sicher nicht, das steht ausser Frage. Lags, Ablenkungen, usw. hin oder her - das kann 1-2 Mal vorkommen, danach sollte derjenige, der das Problem hat, von sich aus sagen können, ob er so weitermachen will oder nicht. Und gerade als Schurke (ich hab selber einen und kenn das recht gut) hat man beim Ema recht viele Möglichkeiten, sich selber zu schützen... 

Zu den Beispielen im Real Life mit "neuer kommt in die Firma, kriegt nix gebacken und Chef kürzt dann das Gehalt" ... der Vergleich ist nicht so ganz richtig, korrekter wäre:
"Neuer Mitarbeiter kommt in die Firma, bekommt Aufgabe A nicht gebacken, es kommen mehrere Versionen von ihm, alle unbrauchbar, Kollege X erklärt es nochmal, der Mitarbeiter machts nochmal und Kollege X seufzt und machts richtig. Nun wird eine Prämie ausgegeben für Aufgabe A, Mitarbeiter und X bewerben sich dafür und der Chef gibts X, weil Mitarbeiter nix geleistet hat. Das Basis-Gehalt bleibt unangetastet." 
Basis-Gehalt für Raider in WoW: Marken, kriegt jeder, egal wie schlecht; die Items sind sozusagen Boni für gute Leistung.


----------



## madmurdock (1. Oktober 2009)

Gartarus schrieb:


> Wer scheiße arbeitet wird entlassen.
> Wer scheiße spielt wir gekickt/bekommt keinen loot.



Das triffts ziemlich prägnant auf den Punkt. RL Vergleiche spar ich mir hier mal.

Die meisten Leute vergessen wohl, dass man Archavon nur geht um schnellstmöglich und ohne Wipes die 3 Bosse da zu clearen. Hier sind halt lernresistente (und ich rede nicht von lernwilligen Neulingen. Diese haben eine Chance verdient!) Leute fehl am Platz die durch ihr Versagen dazu beitragen, dass man die Zeit der übrigen Leute verschwendet.

Der Vorteil im RL ist halt, dass es eine Ausbildung gibt und man anhand der abgeschlossenen Lehre erkennen kann, ob Kandidat xy dafür geeignet ist. In Wow sieht man dies leider erst nach mehreren Wipes.

Und ich wiederhole mich noch mal. Ich habe nichts gegen Anfänger und erkläre ihnen meist auch mE ausführlich das nötigste zu diversen Bossen. Wenn aber Leute meinen durch völliges "Brainafkspiel" Items abstauben zu müssen, hört für mich der Spass auf.


----------



## McChrystal (1. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin grundsätzlich der Meinung, dass wenn ein Boss liegt, jeder das Recht auf den Loot hat. Der höchste Wurf gewinnt, Punkt. Ich krieg jedes Mal die Krise, wenn jemand sagt, "der hat nur 1k dps gefahren, der darf nichts kriegen".

In diesem speziellen Fall geht es nicht um dps, Equipstand, Movement oder ähnliches. Es geht darum, dass der TE das Verhalten des Schurken gleich gewertet hat, als wäre der während des Kampfes beim Eingang stehen geblieben (sprich hat 0 zum Erfolg beigetragen).
Dies ist eine mutige, aber in meinen Augen nachvollziehbare Entscheidung und liegt durchaus in der Kompetenz eines Plündermeisters (sonst braucht es im Spiel keinen Plündermeister und jeder würfelt bei allem). Ob ich selbst auch so entschieden hätte glaube ich nicht, kann das aber nicht beurteilen, da ich es nicht selbst erlebt habe.

Und hört mal mit den RL-Vergleichen auf. Die hinken in fast jedem Fall...


----------



## Rolandos (1. Oktober 2009)

madmurdock schrieb:


> Die meisten Leute vergessen wohl, dass man Archavon nur geht um schnellstmöglich und ohne Wipes die 3 Bosse da zu clearen. Hier sind halt lernresistente (und ich rede nicht von lernwilligen Neulingen. Diese haben eine Chance verdient!) Leute fehl am Platz die durch ihr Versagen dazu beitragen, dass man die Zeit der übrigen Leute verschwendet.



LOL, der ist gut, sehr gut. Die Zeit anderer Leute verschwenden.

Wenn die Leute die Zeit nicht verschwenden wollen, sollen sie kein WOW Spielen. WoW ist Zeitverschwendung. Bei WoW kommt nie etwas sinnvolles, brauchbares, raus.




madmurdock schrieb:


> Und ich wiederhole mich noch mal. Ich habe nichts gegen Anfänger und erkläre ihnen meist auch mE ausführlich das nötigste zu diversen Bossen. Wenn aber Leute meinen durch völliges "Brainafkspiel" Items abstauben zu müssen, hört für mich der Spass auf.



Es ist immer noch nicht bewiesen, das der Spieler Brainafk war.


----------



## Islanzadiy (1. Oktober 2009)

Millencolin schrieb:


> als raidmember für nen raid bewerben von dem man keine ahnung hat




habe da mal die frage wo ich ahnung sammeln soll wenn nicht im raid; ich mein ich bin auch relativ neu und wollt eigentlich auch mal
so einen raid mit machen aber halt gar kein plan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Robynne (1. Oktober 2009)

Islanzadiy schrieb:


> habe da mal die frage wo ich ahnung sammeln soll wenn nicht im raid; ich mein ich bin auch relativ neu und wollt eigentlich auch mal
> so einen raid mit machen aber halt gar kein plan
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ganz einfach:

http://www.rpguides.de/wow/

Auf dieser Seite kannst Du die alle Guides für die gängigen (Anfänger-) Raids durchlesen und Dir anschließend die passenden Videos anschauen. Danach sollte eigentlich alles klar sein. Sollten dennoch Fragen bestehen, wende Dich an den entprechenden Raidleiter.

Und @Ceset: Du bekommst von mir ein ganz dickes _sign_, mit Schleifchen und Kerze.


----------



## McChrystal (1. Oktober 2009)

Robynne schrieb:


> Auf dieser Seite kannst Du die alle Guides für die gängigen (Anfänger-) Raids durchlesen und Dir anschließend die passenden Videos anschauen. Danach sollte eigentlich alles klar sein.


Ja ne, ist klar. Ein Neuling schaut sich die Naxx Guides an und weiss nacher bei jedem Boss noch, worauf er achten muss bzw was das gefährlichste für ihn ist...

Der einzige Weg ist es dem Raidleiter zu sagen. Eine kurze Erklärung vor jedem Boss reicht allemal um ihn zu legen, wenn der Grossteil der Gruppe den Boss kennt.


----------



## Sausage (1. Oktober 2009)

Ich finde, das ist ne schwierige Frage.. Lootverteilung ist eh immer Bullsh*t, da sich die Leute einfach drum klopfen und nicht mal passen wollen. Frag den 2. Schurken, ob er einverstanden ist, dass der andere mitwürfelt. Hätte ich so gemacht, weil: wer keine Leistung bringt, hat Pech gehabt. Zumindest versuchen, aus ner Nova zu laufen, sollte jeder hinbekommen! 

Randomgruppen: eh immer schwierig. Klare Lootregeln am Besten vor dem 1. Pull. Evtl. nochmal den Schurken anflüstern, wenn du merkst, dass er keine Leistung bringt, schreib sowas wie: "Du, streng dich mal an, wenn du weiter so spielst, gibts keinen Loot für dich!" Und dann ist es für ihn klar, und es gibt auch kein Problem damit.



> - Noch einmal: Ich als Tank stehe praktisch direkt neben ihm.. und es war nicht so, dass er versucht hätte wegzulaufen.. nein, er stand die ganze Zeit auf der gleichen Stelle und hat schön auf den boss eingepiekst.


Hat er Mantel d. Schatten angemacht?



> - *Ist es meine Schuld, dass ich auch unterequippten die Chance gebe in einen Raid zu kommen*? Ich denke wenn wir soweit sind, dass random raids nur für Leute zugänglich sind, die den Boss schon 20 mal gelegt haben... naja
> Und dazu wird es kommen wenn diese dann auch noch "fette epixx" abgreifen MÜSSEN nur weil sie 2x den Boss gepiekst haben.. da überlegt man sich als Raidleiter schon ob man sowas nicht lässt und lieber Leute mit nimmt
> die nichts mehr gebrauchen können.



DEFINITIV NICHT! Wie mich Raidleiter ankotzen, die Mindestanforderungen für irgendwelche Gammel-Inis fordern. Wie soll es jemand lernen, wenn er keine Chance bekommt? Und ganz ehrlich: Lieber geh ich Uldu 10er als Raidleiter mit paar Unerfahrenen und hab da harte Bosskämpfe, die nochmal richtig fordern, als dass ich Uldu 10er ohne Spass durchrenne, jeden Boss first Try klopfe und von allen angemault werde, weil ich nen Unerfahrenen mitnehme .. vorallem, wenn dieser Unerfahrene richtig Klasse spielt. 
Auch hatte ich es mal in Naxx 10er als Raidleiter, dass ich einen (!) Heiler mitgenommen habe, der noch größtenteils 70ger Equip hatte. Warum? Zum einen kannte ich ihn und zum anderen waren die 2 anderen Heiler Naxx 25er equippt, bzw. teilweise Uldu (war kurz nach Uldu-Eröffnung) - noch dazu hab ich gefragt, ob es jemanden stört, wenn ein Unterequipter mitkommt. Die Antwort lautete von den anderen 8: absolut kein Problem. Dann gab es wegen Konzentrationsmängeln bzw. auch Aroganz der Leute, die Naxx in- und auswendig kannten Wipes. Und natürlich war in erster Linie der unerfahrene Heiler, der außer bei Heigan bei keiner Movement-Aktion starb und auch noch klasse geheilt hat für sein Equip, schuld. In 2. Linie der Raidleiter (Ich), da ich die Person eingeladen habe. *Und über sowas muss man als Raidleiter stehen. Sag Leuten, die so kritisieren die Meinung. Nur weil ein neuer dabei ist, ist des keine Entschuldigung für eine schlechte Raidleistung. Ist ein unerfahrener dabei, müssen sich die anderen einfach nochmal mehr anstrengen!* (So, sorry für das leichte Off-Topic, musste aber gesagt sein!)

mfg


----------



## Sausage (1. Oktober 2009)

Robynne schrieb:


> Ganz einfach:
> 
> http://www.rpguides.de/wow/
> 
> ...



Lächerliche Argumentation. Selbst ich, als ziemlich erfahrener Raider kann aus Guides und Videos keine bestimmten oder wichtigen Tricks & Kniffe rausfiltern. Oder wie genau man sich zu bewegen hat. Guide und Video ist was ganz anderes, als das erste Mal selber an einem Boss zu spielen!


----------



## La Saint (1. Oktober 2009)

Die beiden wichtigen Schlagwörter heißen in diesem Fall "objektiv" und "subjektiv".

Ein objektiver Grund bei der Lootvergabe durch einen Plündermeister ist der Roll beim Würfel. Eine subjektiver Grund ist die Nase des Chars. Und zwar die Nase, die dem Plündermeister nicht gefällt.

Subjektive Gründe haben bei der Lootverteilung nicht zu suchen und fallen in meinen Augen unter Cheaten. In dem geschilderten Fall ist die komplette Palette von Ticket über Ignore bis zu Namecalling im Globalchat gerechtfertigt. 

Das Problem bei den subjektiven Gründen ist, das sie die gesamte Bandbreite des menschlichen Empfindens und der menschlichen Vorurteile abdecken. Hier hat jemand Anweisungen nicht befolgt und wurde abgestraft. Beim nächsten Mal wird es vielleicht jemand sein, der den falschen Gem gesockelt hat. Nicht objektiv, sondern subjektiv in den Augen des Plündermeisters. Und schon gibt es keinen Loot mehr. Vielleicht sprach der "böse" und "lernresistente" Schurke einfach kein deutsch?

Es ist ein Wunder von Weitsicht, dass Blizzard den Spielern keine Macht über andere Spieler gegeben hat. Bis auf ganz wenige Ausnahmen wie dem Plündermeister in Random-Raids. Sonst wäre WoW eine Diktatur von selbstherrlichen und eigenverliebten Roxxorn, die allen Casuals und Newbies das Leben zur Hölle machen würden.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Snake_Eater (1. Oktober 2009)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> Hallihallo.
> 
> Also ich habe gerade das getan was ständig verlangt, aber nie durchgesetzt wird.
> 
> ...



was bist du denn für ein assi -.- ffa ist ffa ! das glück entscheidet ! wer höher würfelt gewinnt und nicht wer mehr dazu leistet ! Solche PM's wie du sind bei meiner Ignore Liste willkommen ! Wenn du so eine Lootverteilung machen willst, dann msust du es mit anderen absprechen und nicht einfach für dich entscheiden !


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (1. Oktober 2009)

La schrieb:


> Vielleicht sprach der "böse" und "lernresistente" Schurke einfach kein deutsch?



Das kann ich nicht bestätigen. Die Beschimpfungen danach waren doch recht deutsch.


----------



## Sausage (1. Oktober 2009)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> Das kann ich nicht bestätigen. Die Beschimpfungen danach waren doch recht deutsch.



Ich kann auch tschechisch Beleidigen, ohne tschechisch zu sprechen ^^


----------



## Snake28 (1. Oktober 2009)

Snake_Eater schrieb:


> was bist du denn für ein assi -.- ffa ist ffa ! das glück entscheidet ! wer höher würfelt gewinnt und nicht wer mehr dazu leistet ! Solche PM's wie du sind bei meiner Ignore Liste willkommen ! Wenn du so eine Lootverteilung machen willst, dann msust du es mit anderen absprechen und nicht einfach für dich entscheiden !



Du spielst nicht zufällig nen Schurken? 

Ich würde mich freuen wenn jeder PM so entscheiden würden wie Zoid-Dunkelziffer, solche Leute wie der Schurke regen mich nur auf.


----------



## Robynne (1. Oktober 2009)

Sausage schrieb:


> Lächerliche Argumentation. Selbst ich, als ziemlich erfahrener Raider kann aus Guides und Videos keine bestimmten oder wichtigen Tricks & Kniffe rausfiltern. Oder wie genau man sich zu bewegen hat. Guide und Video ist was ganz anderes, als das erste Mal selber an einem Boss zu spielen!



Hmm, also in meinem Raid wird von mir erwartet, dass ich mir die Guides und Taktiken vor einem neuen Encounter anschaue und dann entsprechend anwende und wenn ich Verständnisfragen habe, mich vorher an den RL (oder CL) wende. Wenn ich es danach nicht hinkriege, dann ist das meine Schuld und nicht die eines anderen. Meistens klappt das übrigens auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Gut, ich kann verstehen, dass das Umsetzen von gelesenen und gesehen Taktiken für einen kompletten Neuling schwierig ist. Deswegen bin ich ja auch generell der Meinung, dass man sich gerade als solcher Freunde suchen sollte (Gilde, FL), mit denen man diese Dinge langsam angehen und auch Verständnis erwarten kann. Aber seine immense Unerfahrenheit einem Randomraid zuzumuten finde ich nicht in Ordnung, da sollte einfach jeder wissen, was er tut.


----------



## Sausage (1. Oktober 2009)

Snake28 schrieb:


> Du spielst nicht zufällig nen Schurken?
> 
> Ich würde mich freuen wenn jeder PM so entscheiden würden wie Zoid-Dunkelziffer, solche Leute wie der Schurke regen mich nur auf.



Vorallem, da der Schurke bei Emalon NICHT aus der Nova laufen muss. Finte reduziert den AoE-Schaden um 50% => Nova locker zu überleben (max. 14k DMG).


----------



## Sausage (1. Oktober 2009)

Robynne schrieb:


> Hmm, also in meinem Raid wird von mir erwartet, dass ich mir die Guides und Taktiken vor einem neuen Encounter anschaue und dann entsprechend anwende und wenn ich Verständnisfragen habe, mich vorher an den RL (oder CL) wende. Wenn ich es danach nicht hinkriege, dann ist das meine Schuld und nicht die eines anderen. Meistens klappt das übrigens auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das ist bei mir genauso. Ich kann das auch recht schnell umsetzen. Aber ich denk mir dann bei neuen Bosskämpfen auch öfter *aaah, so ist das gemeint* oder *so funktioniert des also* - da ich sowas schnell umsetzen kann, ist das meistens kein großes Problem, allerdings reichts, wenn du einmal länger drüber nachdenkst und draufgehst. Bei Emalon ist das was anderes, da das einfach ist. Extrembeispiel für Unterschied "gucken - machen" ist Mimiron. Zuschauen, wie die Melees oder Caster allem ausweichen ist einfach. Es selber machen dagegen ist doch schwerer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hoffe, die Argumentation war verständlicher, als das von oben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Prothe (1. Oktober 2009)

Der Schurke wollte sich nur durchziehen lassen und war sogar zu faul, aus der Nova zu treten. Deshalb kein Loot, sondern Arschtritt. Eigentlich klar.


----------



## J_0_T (1. Oktober 2009)

Snake28 schrieb:


> Du spielst nicht zufällig nen Schurken?
> 
> Ich würde mich freuen wenn jeder PM so entscheiden würden wie Zoid-Dunkelziffer, solche Leute wie der Schurke regen mich nur auf.



Bis das es dich trifft wegen was auch immer.... finde leute toll die ja sagen un dann heulen wenn se selber in dieses problem rutschen un das nachsehen haben.


----------



## Robynne (1. Oktober 2009)

Sausage schrieb:


> Das ist bei mir genauso. Ich kann das auch recht schnell umsetzen. Aber ich denk mir dann bei neuen Bosskämpfen auch öfter *aaah, so ist das gemeint* oder *so funktioniert des also* - da ich sowas schnell umsetzen kann, ist das meistens kein großes Problem, allerdings reichts, wenn du einmal länger drüber nachdenkst und draufgehst. Bei Emalon ist das was anderes, da das einfach ist. Extrembeispiel für Unterschied "gucken - machen" ist Mimiron. Zuschauen, wie die Melees oder Caster allem ausweichen ist einfach. Es selber machen dagegen ist doch schwerer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hehe, da muss ich Dir allerdings Recht geben, Mimiron war bei mir auch so ein Fall. Oder Algalon, wo mir auch alles Guidestudieren nicht geholfen hat, als ich unter so einem Stern stand, der sich plötzlich in ein schwarzes Loch verwandelte und mich sang- und klanglos verschluckte... in den Guides sagt einem eben keiner, dass man die Nameplates aktiviert haben sollte, um zu sehen, welcher Stern grad kaputt gemacht wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Aber hier gehts ja wie Du schon sagst um Emalon. Und wenn mir da ein Guide sagt, dass es besser ist wegzulaufen, wenn der seine Nova castet, dann ist das ja nicht sonderlich schwer umzusetzen. Und nach dem 3ten Mal sollte es eigentlich erst Recht sitzen - zumindest sollte man merken, dass man selber dauernd stirbt und die anderen nicht und dann vielleicht mal nachfragen, woran das wohl liegen könnte...


----------



## Sausage (1. Oktober 2009)

Robynne schrieb:


> Hehe, da muss ich Dir allerdings Recht geben, Mimiron war bei mir auch so ein Fall. Oder Algalon, wo mir auch alles Guidestudieren nicht geholfen hat, als ich unter so einem Stern stand, der sich plötzlich in ein schwarzes Loch verwandelte und mich sang- und klanglos verschluckte... in den Guides sagt einem eben keiner, dass man die Nameplates aktiviert haben sollte, um zu sehen, welcher Stern grad kaputt gemacht wird
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Es kommt auch immer drauf an, wie man damit klar kommt, oder ob man einfach nur Glück hat. Mein erstes Mal Mimiron endete für mich bei ca. 8% (Schurkenhandel gemacht und bissl in die Salve gelatscht. RÖMMS! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) Und sicherlich gibts auch Leute, die gehört haben: Aaah, Emalon soll so einfach sein, da guck ich doch keinen Guide an.. Deshalb sollte man solche Kommentare ala "der is easy" für neueinsteiger lassen^^


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (1. Oktober 2009)

J_0_T schrieb:


> Bis das es dich trifft wegen was auch immer....



Es geht in diesem Thread nicht um "was auch immer" sondern um die konkrete Situation.

Es wird niemand ausgeschlossen der 800 dps fährt
Es wird niemand ausgeschlossen der nen falschen Stein gesockelt hat
Es wird niemand ausgeschlossen weil er nen weiblichen Zwerg spielt
Es wird niemand ausgeschlossen weil er nach Kuh riecht
Es wird niemand ausgeschlossen weil er 5x nachfragt was bei dem Boss zu tun ist
Es wird niemand ausgeschlossen außer wenn er sich so verhält wie der geschilderte Spieler.

Er hätte das Item wohl bekommen wenn er der einzigste Schurke gewesen wäre.. aber nicht wenn ich zwischen 2 Schurken entscheiden muss wer eher eine Belohnung verdient hat.


----------



## Robynne (1. Oktober 2009)

Sausage schrieb:


> Es kommt auch immer drauf an, wie man damit klar kommt, oder ob man einfach nur Glück hat. Mein erstes Mal Mimiron endete für mich bei ca. 8% (Schurkenhandel gemacht und bissl in die Salve gelatscht. RÖMMS!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wahre Worte! Ich denke, dieses "Easymode!" und "Faceroll!" Gebrülle ist einer der Gründe, wieso sich Leute wie der Schurke mit einer so geringen Leistungsbereitschaft überhaupt in solchen Raids einfinden. Meiner Meinung nach sind die Wotlk Bosse alle nicht zu einfach, wenn man sie mit Randomgruppen besiegen will. Natürlich fand ich Koralon total einfach, aber auch nur, weil ich zum ersten Mal mit meiner eingespielten und erfahrenen Gilde da war. Jedesmal wenn ich random da rein gehe, ist es hingegen wie russisches Roulette: mal hat man lauter gute und vor allem gut equippte Leute dabei und mal eben viele Neulinge - je nachdem ist der Boss dann schwer oder leicht.

Aber ich will nicht abschweifen, schließlich ist das hier endlich mal kein "alles-ist-so-einfach" Threat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## hardrain86 (1. Oktober 2009)

nu will ich auch mal was dazu sagen...

klar würd ich mich auch aufregen aber diese situation an sich würd emir nicht passieren nur autohit zu machen und beim boss stehen bleiben.
ja ich bin einer der nein geklickt hat und ja ich finds richtig ihm das nicht zu geben sondern den der sich wenigstens versucht hat an der taktik zu halten!!!

klar es gibt auch leute die sagen wer höher würfelt bekommt es bin ich auch der meinung nur ausnahmsweise würde ich hier andersrum tippen...



mfg Lyss


----------



## Dodelik (1. Oktober 2009)

Bist du davon ausgegangen das der Verliert?
Warum haste den überhaupt würfeln lassen wenn du Ihm den loot doch eh nicht zugestehst.

Und ich gehe jetzt mal nicht davon aus das der Boss am Eingang der Instanz steht.

Sondern das man erstmal trash kloppen muß oder vielleicht noch nen anderen boss.

Und dann gestehste dem, der vielleicht stunden dabei wahr und und repkosten / zeit wie jeder andere investiert hat nichts zu.

Nur weil er bei dem boss gepennt hat?
Ey ich hab mich damals über leute aufgeregt die in mc in der gruppe explodiert sind, und selbst die haben ihren loot bekommen!

unglaublich oder?
(da fragt man sich, waren wir so nette leute oder seid ihr einfach so leute die einem nix gönnen?)


Also verglichen damit ist das ein witz!

Naja für mich is das selbst nach zig seiten nicht nachvollziehbar.

Kicken ist ne option vor allem nach 3 wipes, aber so... ne das is nich korrekt!

Das du das nicht gemacht hast heißt ja, das er dafür zu wichtig war?
Das selbst der popelige dmg bis zu seinem tod euch letztendlich den sieg gebracht hat?

Kam wohl noch dazu das ihr nach 3 wipes wohl angepisst wart und der schurke hatte dann die arschkarte.

FFA ist FFA.
Das wird vorher gesagt und Fertig.


----------



## Islanzadiy (1. Oktober 2009)

erst mal danke an ROBYNNE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber wenn ich mir den rest so durchlese glaub ich lass ich des doch lieber mit den raids 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
denn auch wenn ich nicht dumm bin brauch ich manchmal etwas hilfe was zu kapieren ( zb bedarf und gier wurde schon öfter als ninjalooter beschimpft anstatt mir das richtig erklärt wurde) naja wenn denn alle so sind wird das ja noch richtig lustig für mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dodelik (1. Oktober 2009)

Islanzadiy schrieb:


> erst mal danke an ROBYNNE
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Such dir lieber ne ordentliche Gilde mit netten Leuten.

Dann klappts auch mitm Raiden.

Die Community von WoW ist sehr unsympatisch geworden.
Aber es gibt auch noch "normale" Leute die auch noch was anderes außer Erfolge, DPS etc. zu schätzen wissen.

hoff ich zumindest :-)


----------



## ach was solls. (1. Oktober 2009)

mimimi bla bla ihr horst schlämmers..
es istn rnd und wenns rnd is is auch zu 99,99% ffa..

ich hätts ihm gegeben.. selbst wenn er für einen wipe verantwortlich wäre.. zeigt nur das du ein schlechter raidleiter bist.. überlass das nächstes mal den anderen. ultimatum setzten und wenns nochmal passiert kick. aber wenn du ihn schon drinne lässt dann gib ihm auch das item..

just my 2 cents
NBone


----------



## Sausage (1. Oktober 2009)

ach schrieb:


> mimimi bla bla ihr horst schlämmers..
> es istn rnd und wenns rnd is is auch zu 99,99% ffa..
> 
> ich hätts ihm gegeben.. selbst wenn er für einen wipe verantwortlich wäre.. zeigt nur das du ein schlechter raidleiter bist.. überlass das nächstes mal den anderen. ultimatum setzten und wenns nochmal passiert kick. aber wenn du ihn schon drinne lässt dann gib ihm auch das item..
> ...



Was hat "schlechter Raidleiter" mit der Lootverteilung zu tun? Oo


----------



## Gnomos (1. Oktober 2009)

Finde deien Entscheidung von der Moralischen Seite her betrachtet richtig, jedoch war es ein ffa rund und da zählen so sachen eigentlich nicht. 

wenn jedoch jemand so krass failed wie der Schruke würde ich da auch als rl eine Ausnahme machen von daher finde ich deine Entscheidung vollkommen ok!


----------



## Dodelik (1. Oktober 2009)

Sausage schrieb:


> Was hat "schlechter Raidleiter" mit der Lootverteilung zu tun? Oo




"""""""""ultimatum setzten und wenns nochmal passiert kick. aber wenn du ihn schon drinne lässt dann gib ihm auch das item..""""""""




Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (1. Oktober 2009)

ach schrieb:


> ich hätts ihm gegeben.. selbst wenn er für einen wipe verantwortlich wäre.. zeigt nur das du ein schlechter raidleiter bist.. überlass das nächstes mal den anderen. ultimatum setzten und wenns nochmal passiert kick. aber wenn du ihn schon drinne lässt dann gib ihm auch das item..
> 
> just my 2 cents
> NBone



Wie mans macht ists falsch.

Lässt man ihn drin und gibt ihm nicht das item ist man böse
Lässt man ihn drin und gibt ihm das item.. macht man sich zwar beliebt.. aber nur bei dem jenigen dem man das item gegeben hat
Kickt man ihn.. ist man böse weil er keine marken bekommen hat und nun ne ID hat


----------



## promo1 (1. Oktober 2009)

Um mal ehrlich zu sein... als ob es der Schurke schuld war, dass ihr 3x gewiped seid?

Archa-Kammer "könnte" man mit 20 Spielern durchspielen, da ist der schaden eines einzigen Schurken (solang die Gruppe gut spielt) nicht der knackpunkt.

Es ist auf dem ersten Blick vielleicht korrekt ihm sein Item nicht zu geben, dennoch unterlag seine schlechte Leistung nur seiner mangelnden Erfahrung und wohl möglich auch seines schlechten Equipstandes.


Von daher hast du schwein gehabt, dass der Schurke dich nicht bei nem GM gemeldet hat ^^
Denn in rnd raids ist das immernoch so, dass der höhere Würfler und nicht der mit der größten Leistung sein Recht auf das Item hat.


----------



## Dodelik (1. Oktober 2009)

Gnomos schrieb:


> Finde deien Entscheidung von der Moralischen Seite her betrachtet richtig, jedoch war es ein ffa rund und da zählen so sachen eigentlich nicht.
> 
> wenn jedoch jemand so krass failed wie der Schruke würde ich da auch als rl eine Ausnahme machen von daher finde ich deine Entscheidung vollkommen ok!




Ja natürlich, der darf seine zeit investieren, euch mit schaden unterstützen und sterben.

Aber wenns an den loot geht darf er sich verpissen?

Immer vor dem hintergrund das Ihr 3 mal gewipt sind.
Und der Raidleiter es diese 3 mal nicht für nötig befunden hat ihn zu kicken.

Warum habt ihr den denn nich gekickt?
Vielleicht weil kein ersatz da war?
Vielleicht weil dann dmg gefehlt hätte?

Ich gehe mal davon aus das es so war weil ich keinen anderen grund sehe den trotzdem in der grp zu halten wenn er doch so schlecht gespielt hat.
Und dann gestehste dem nicht seinen berechtigten loot zu?

für mich noch immer nicht nachvollziehbar.


----------



## Sausage (1. Oktober 2009)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> Wie mans macht ists falsch.
> 
> Lässt man ihn drin und gibt ihm nicht das item ist man böse
> Lässt man ihn drin und gibt ihm das item.. macht man sich zwar beliebt.. aber nur bei dem jenigen dem man das item gegeben hat
> Kickt man ihn.. ist man böse weil er keine marken bekommen hat und nun ne ID hat



Genau das Argument wollte ich auch grade bringen! Spielverderber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (1. Oktober 2009)

promo1 schrieb:


> Um mal ehrlich zu sein... als ob es der Schurke schuld war, dass ihr 3x gewiped seid?
> 
> Archa-Kammer "könnte" man mit 20 Spielern durchspielen, da ist der schaden eines einzigen Schurken (solang die Gruppe gut spielt) nicht der knackpunkt.
> 
> ...



Da brauch ich kein Schwein haben. Was will er machen? Mir auf die pfötchen hauen und mit dem Finger drohen?

Und niemand hat gesagt, dass es ausschließlich seine Schuld gewesen ist, dass wir 3x gewiped sind.. lies bitte bevor du schreibst. Es sind 4 leute an der Nova gestorben. 3 davon haben es nach der Erklärung kapiert, einer nicht.

Und gekickt hab ich ihn deswegen nicht weil ich so etwas nur ungern mache. Außerdem wurde der Boss in dem Versuch nach der Erklärung gelegt. Wann hätte ich ihn kicken sollen? Mitten im Bosskampf? Genau das wäre dann ungerecht gewesen.. so hat er wenigstens noch die Marken bekommen.

Ich wollte einfach sehen ob er, bzw. alle, es nach der Erklärung schaffen.


----------



## Sausage (1. Oktober 2009)

Dodelik schrieb:


> Ja natürlich, der darf seine zeit investieren, euch mit schaden unterstützen und sterben.
> 
> Aber wenns an den loot geht darf er sich verpissen?
> 
> ...



Ich glaube, du warst noch nie Raidleiter? Wenn schon, solltest du evtl. nochmal drüber nachdenken, ob du es nochmal machst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MoVedder (1. Oktober 2009)

Das ist mir um ehrlich zu sein vollkommen wayne . o.o

Abgesehen davon, AK ich sag nur lawl!; das loot ist eh low, soll ers halt bekommen, wer beim würfeln winned, winned halt, egal ob er fürs wipenzuständig ist oder nicht.
Ist halt dem endsprechend dein Problem, wenn du solche Bobs einlädst, bzw. ihn nicht nach dem min. 2 mal wipen kickst...

Du hättest es ihm geben müssen. Damit, dass du es nicht getan hast, hast du dich , genau wie er auch, zum Bob gemacht.

Das nenn ich selfpwned.


take care


----------



## Nania (1. Oktober 2009)

Das heißt dann also, dass drei Leute drei mal an der Nova verreckt sind, diese es angeblich aber nach Erklärung verstanden haben. 
Und Nr. 4 - besagter Schurke - stirbt dann wieder. Boss geht trotzdem down. 

Jetzt wird der Schurke indirekt für die drei Wipes bestraft, obwohl eher wahrscheinlich gar nichts dafür konnte, dass man drei Mal gewipt ist. 

Ihn alleine jetzt zu "bestrafen" halte ich nicht für den richtigen Weg.
Denn das Vierte Mal kann auch wegen diversen anderen Dingen passiert sein. Keiner kann sich davon freisprechen, auch mehrmals hintereinander den gleichen Fehler zu machen.


----------



## Dodelik (1. Oktober 2009)

Sausage schrieb:


> Ich glaube, du warst noch nie Raidleiter? Wenn schon, solltest du evtl. nochmal drüber nachdenken, ob du es nochmal machst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hehe

den Stress würd ich mir im leben nie wieder antun :-)
wenn ich mir jetzt noch vorstelle mit ner random grp   OMG!



Aber es gibt halt ein paar regeln die recht eindeutig sind.

Eine davon is halt das mit dem FFA.
Da interessieren keine persönlichen meinungen.

würfeln fertig
scheissegal ob derjenige das item schon zig mal auf der bank hat.
scheissegal ob derjenige nich spielen kann
scheissegal ob der den halben raid afk war

dafür kannste die leute halt kicken aber wenn gewürfelt is, dann is ende.
Und wenn anfangs gesagt wird FFA gibts da nix mehr zu zu sagen:-)

versteh ich eh nich.
du lässt den würfeln und die entscheidung das er es nicht bekommt ist erst gefallen nachdem er gewonnen hat? :-)


----------



## Sausage (1. Oktober 2009)

MoVedder schrieb:


> Das ist mir um ehrlich zu sein vollkommen wayne . o.o
> 
> Abgesehen davon, AK ich sag nur lawl!; das loot ist eh low, soll ers halt bekommen, wer beim würfeln winned, winned halt, egal ob er fürs wipenzuständig ist oder nicht.
> Ist halt dem endsprechend dein Problem, wenn du solche Bobs einlädst, bzw. ihn nicht nach dem min. 2 mal wipen kickst...
> ...



Und mit deinem Post hoffst du nun, was bewegen zu können?`Armes Schwein. "AK ich sag nur lawl" "das loot ist eh low" "winned" "das ist mir vollkommen wayne" "zum Bob gemacht" ... Dein Post strotz nur so vor cleverer Argumentation. Ich würde jetzt was von Prinzipien erklären, aber des ist dir wohl eh zu hoch, drum lass ichs gleich. Dementsprechend schreibt man übrigens zusammen *Anti-Augen-Krebs-Pillen schluck* Und von wegen "wenn du solche Bobs einlädst, bzw. ihn nicht nach dem min. 2 mal wipen kickst.." - AUA! Du bist genau ein Spieler des Teils der Community, der eben jener den schlechten Ruf verleiht.
a) Wie soll jemand Raiden lernen, wenn er nicht mitgenommen wird?
b) Jeder macht Fehler. Noch dazu sollte man in einem SPIEL wie WoW auch, bzw. vorallem als Raidleiter Menschlichkeit zeigen. Und das Zoid das kann, ist große Klasse. Das können nicht viele!
c) Wie soll er aus seinem, nennen wir es mal für dich "Bobtum" rauskommen, wenn man ihm NICHT hilft, wie du Imba-RoXxor-Gangsta-Kiddy-Vollspacko es machen würdest? Erst Neueinsteigern/unerfahrenen Leuten nicht helfen und dann rummaulen? Das ist mal "selfpwned". Noob.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (1. Oktober 2009)

Noch einmal:

Er ist in jedem weiteren Raid von mir willkommen wenn er zeigt, dass er Interesse daran hat einen Bosskampf zu spielen und nicht nur tot dazuliegen. ( Ob ich bei Ihm gern gesehen bin ist eine andere Frage aber darum geht es nicht )

Er ist nicht auf meiner Ignore-Liste. Er hat aber für diese ID, für diesen Boss nicht das gezeigt was ihn dazu qualifizieren würde ein Item zu bekommen, während der andere Schurke den Willen gezeigt hat. Und ich bestrafe nicht den anderen Schurken, der Leistung gezeigt hat, nur weil ein anderer Glück hat.

Bevor wieder jemand so etwas schreibt: Nein ich gebe keine Items an denjenigen der den meißten Schaden macht und daher mehr Leistung zeigt. Es ist aber ein Unterschied ob jemand weniger Leistung zeigt oder gar keine.


----------



## ThoWeib (1. Oktober 2009)

[X] Wurde der Schurke gewarnt (Wer stirbt, kriegt nix, egal, was er würfelt), dann war die Reaktion ok, sonst war die Reaktion nicht ok.

Taktik hin, Erklärung her: ohne eine entsprechende Drohung würde ich nicht arbeiten, einfach, damit hinterher nicht einer doch noch diskutieren kann. Und im Zweifelsfalle kann jemand, der sich dann angefressen fühlt, ja immer noch den "Gruppe verlassen"-Knopf drücken.

Sicher kennt nicht jeder einen Boß (ich z.B. habe Koralon bis dato auch noch nicht gesehen), und manch einer kriegt das "Jetzt laufen" ohne ausdrückliche Ansage nicht auf die Reihe. Trotzdem würde ich (Betonung liegt auf "Ich") die Verteilung des Gerümpels nicht vom Standard (Schlicht Würfeln) wegbewegen, ohne vorher alle gewarnt zu haben.


----------



## Crystania (2. Oktober 2009)

Es schreiben sooo viele sie hätten es dem Schurken nicht gegeben. Dabei glaub ich mal so am Rande nicht mal die Hälfte hätte es auch so durchgezogen wie der TE. :-D


----------



## Dablo (2. Oktober 2009)

mit deiner einstellung wäre richtig gewesen den schurken gar nicht erst würfeln zu lassen,sondern es direkt dem anderen geben und es ihm dann im chat zu erklären warum nicht gerollt wurde!
ihn würfeln zu lassen und das er dann noch die höhere zahl würfelt und das item trozdem nit bekommt find ich ehrlich gesagt einfach dreist!!


vielleicht hatte er ja irgend welche laggs oder sowas in der art....

von mir hätte er das item bekommen!
sonst hätt ich sie ja nit würfeln lassen^^


----------



## Ceset (2. Oktober 2009)

J_0_T schrieb:


> Also das es erst bei WOLTK begonnen hat das ganze is net so richtig.... Fing bei Classic and und zog sich dann bis zu diesem zeitpunkt durch.
> 
> 
> Wer jetzt sagt ne Classic hatte das prob nicht...



Ich hab ja nie gesagt, dass es das Problem gar nicht gab (zu MC-Zeiten war das spielen eines Holypriests auch schon lootgarantie, egal wie doof man sich anstellte) , aber in der aktuellen extremen Form halt erst seit WOTLK.



J_0_T schrieb:


> @Ceset
> Und? Als RL hat man aufgaben... un die enden nicht wenn der raid voll ist. Wer das nicht hinbekommt sollte nicht rl werden. Wie war es denn als es noch 40'er raids gab? Da war es noch schlimmer und der rl musste auf zack sein... heute ist es nur die hälfte... nur sind viele spieler selbst mit der hälfte überfordert... okay bin mir nicht sicher wie es bei dir is TE... aber als RL hat man halb ein schweres los... alle zusammen zuhalten, zu sorgen das es reibungslos geht und mit einem gewissen mass an konsequenz problemen entgegen zu tretten... aber ma schnell die regeln umwerfen ist nichts das einen als super PM sondern als überforderten darstellt...



Wie wird man denn Raidleiter? Immerhin reden wir hier von AK und nicht von PDk25 hero. In 1000k stehen 50 Leute rum und brüllen nach AK, einer erbarmt sich und macht den Raid auf.
Selbst keinerlei "Verantwortung" (für einen raid Oo) übernehmen wollen, aber gleichzeitig vom RL alles schön in Zimmertemperatur serviert bekommen wollen, und ihn dann noch flamen, weil er einen Fehler macht (den bösen Fehler, den Schurken nicht besser spielen zu können, als derjenige der mit einem Schurken teilnimmt). 
Und was hier auch immer vergesen wird: es gibt ja nicht nur den Schurken der nichts geleistet und dafür auch nur Marken bekommen hat, sondern es gibt auch noch den Schurken der vernünftig gespielt hat und dafür mit einem Item belohnt wurde.


----------



## Rolandos (2. Oktober 2009)

Tja wenn ich das hier so lese, dürfte keiner der schlecht gerüstet und noch nicht super, dupa, imba, gut spielt, jemals ein besseres Equip erhalten.

Es sollte immer und überall so sein, das die Besseren die Schlechteren unterstützen. Denn die Besseren habe auch mal klein angefangen, und mit Sicherheit auch so manchen heftigen Bock geschossen. Aber nein, die Herren/Damen in Full epic Twasweisich,nochmehr, halten sich für übergöttlich.

z.B. In einer Ini , Tank war sau schlecht, wir sind durch eine Ini gewipet in der brauchbare Tankausrüstung zu erhalten war. Hauptsächliches Problem 1, der Tank, der war oft schnell erledigt.
Nach der Meinung von 70% der Spieler hat der Tank kein Lot verdient, weil wir wegen im Ständig gewipt sind, bzw er das Tanken noch nicht voll im Griff hatte.

Das Selbe beim Heiler Problem 2, der war auch nicht so doll, war zwar brauchbar gerüstet und war öfters erledigt als der Tank, dann hätte der also auch kein Lot erhalten dürfen um sich zu verbessern.

Das Ende vom Lied,  die besser gerüsteten und besser spielenden Imba Profis, bereichern sich auf Kosten der nicht so guten Spieler.

Wie gesagt das Verhalten des TE ist unfair und asozial gewesen.  Falls Jemand, von Rest des Raids, darüber gemeckert hätte, das der Schurke mit besserem Wurf das Teil bekommen hat, wäre der Meckerer geflogen basta.


----------



## HailPedro (2. Oktober 2009)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Tja wenn ich das hier so lese, dürfte keiner der schlecht gerüstet und noch nicht super, dupa, imba, gut spielt, jemals ein besseres Equip erhalten.



wo hast du das gelesen? der TE hat schon mehrmals darauf hingewiesen, dass der "schlechte" schurke den loot bekommen hätte, wenn er auch nur den ansatz von spielverständnis und die bereitschaft gezeigt hätte, die bosstaktik - die im chat erklärt wurde, umzusetzen. einfach nur paar meter laufen!
ging bestimmt nicht darum das nur 4k+ dps leute loot bekommen...


----------



## Rolandos (2. Oktober 2009)

HailPedro schrieb:


> wo hast du das gelesen? der TE hat schon mehrmals darauf hingewiesen, dass der "schlechte" schurke den loot bekommen hätte, wenn er auch nur den ansatz von spielverständnis und die bereitschaft gezeigt hätte, die bosstaktik - die im chat erklärt wurde, umzusetzen. einfach nur paar meter laufen!
> ging bestimmt nicht darum das nur 4k+ dps leute loot bekommen...




Das fällt unter noch nicht gut spielt, es doch noch nicht verstanden hat, möglicherweise war es auch ein Spieler der nicht richtig Deutsch konnte, weil es ein ausländischer Student war und und und. 

Er hat schlecht gespielt, etwas nicht verstanden, keine Frage. Dafür hat er gut gewürfelt. 

Ist wie beim Schach spielen, auch auf Meisterschaften, das sitzen sich zwei Spieler gegenüber, Einer gut der Andere schlecht, aber der schlechte Spieler gewinnt, warum wohl?


----------



## Lintflas (2. Oktober 2009)

Es ist vollkommen gleichgültig, ob der Schurke Mist gebaut hat. Er war dabei, hatte Bedarf und hat beim Würfeln gewonnen.
Der Raidleiter hätte den Schurken VORHER kicken müssen, wenn ihm seine Spielweise nicht gefällt.
Es geht um das Prinzip, und prinzipiell betrachtet hat der TE sich ungerecht und falsch verhalten.

Dagegen gibt es KEINE gültige Argumentation. 

Regeln und Rechte sind dazu da um eingehalten zu werden, auch wenn es euch nicht schmeckt.


MfG.


----------



## ayanamiie (2. Oktober 2009)

Naja soeinfach kannst du es dir nich machen ich hatte zb ne zeit bei emalon massiv lags bei aoe evtl hatte er das auch wenn nich hat er falsch gespielt aber aufgrund dessen ihn aus der lootvergabe zuhalten is nich ok erhätte was nich alle schurken wissen finte nutzen können und kriegt glaub 75% weniger aoe schaden.

Ich denke es hat dem spieler einfach nur an erfahrung gemangelt er wuste was ihr wollt aber hatte probleme beider umsetzung der aufgabe sprich er kennt zb nich die V taste um lifebalken anzuzeigen mit castleiste er reagiert dann nur wenn der boss den aoe gecastet hat bzw stirbt dann geflegt.


Du hats dich difinitiv falsch verhalten anders wäre es gewesen wenn du ihm sagst du hast beim kampf nix dazubeigetragen daher wäre es unfair dir den lootzugeben ob er verzichtet war ja immerhin nen ffa run


----------



## Artherk (2. Oktober 2009)

*schüttelt den Kopf*
also sowas hab ich ja noch nie erlebt...
Also lieber TE und alle die ihm das Item nicht geben wollen.
Zuallererst du weißt nicht wie alt der spieler da am anderen ende ist  und somit weißt du auch nicht mit welchen etwaigen umwelteinflüssen er zu kämpfen hat(Eltern, kinder, freundinn etc)
zu punkt 2. du weißt nicht wie seine internetverbindung und sein rechner sind vllt gehts bei dem so dermasen in die knie das er lags hat ohne ende...
3.es ist ein randomraid ergo jeder ist sich selbst der nächste und du kannst nich von den leuten erwarten das sie die taktik sofort kapieren das geht in eingespielten gruppen aber so nich (loot is sowieso ffa)
4. und bestimmt auch sehr wichtig du bist ja tank... siehst wie der nich wegläuft dafür bestrafst du ihn? und du hast natürlich auch im blick was die fernkampf dds und die heiler da hinter dir machen? ne is klar wenn so ein hunter oder mage brain/afk is und das ziel nicht wechselt das siehst du... wers glaubt und den bestrafste nich weil dus net gesehen hast... 

also vote for in random inis zählt das würfelglück.
Flame on
arthi


----------



## Alion (2. Oktober 2009)

Das ist eine schwierige Situation. Gildenintern würde ich sicher auch so Handeln.
Jedoch kann eine solche Aktion bei Randomraids ein schlechtes Licht auf dich werfen.
Also ich hätte es ihm gegeben. Auch wenn man im TS ein lautes Zähne knirschen gehört hätte.


----------



## Rikara (2. Oktober 2009)

Hey,
also ich hab jetz mal nur die erste seite post gelesen weil ich gleich weg muss^^
aber meine meinung möchte ich trotzdem kurz kundtun:
ich kann die entscheidung als raidleitung verstehn-wenn ich der schurke gewesen währe hätte ich  mich btw garnet getraut zu würfeln^^
Kla,dass es für ihn nihct so schön ist,das item nicht u bekommen-aber für den anderen schurken der seinen beitrag geleistet hat wäre es genau so schlimm,etwas nicht zu bekommen weil wer der NICHTS geleistet hat höher würfelt...
Allerdings hätte man dann nach den drei wipes sowas ansagen können wie"wer jetzt wieder in der nova stirbt der bekommt KEIN loot"
Sowas hab ich im obsi 25er rndm auch schon erlebt-da hat die raidleitung gesagt wer in der lavawand stirbt der bekommt kein loot und gut wars.
Gruß


----------



## Duselette (2. Oktober 2009)

Nun man erlebts auch etwas andersrum: ich habe gestern AK25 mit meinem DK getankt und bei Koralon droppt ein PVP iLvl245 Umhang. Alle die Bedarf hatten, würfeln, ich gewinne ihn. Kurz darauf bekam ich Whispers von einem Krieger: Warum ich need auf den Umhang hätte, ich hab ja noch nicht mal PVP Gear (nö, ist ja auch im Rucksack). Ich hab nur 2000 ehrenhafte Siege, er hat 50.000+. Ich spiel ja kein Arena, da brauch ich den nicht.

Mag sein, dasss ich nur PvP zum Spass und auch erst seit kurzer zeit spiele, aber hat der Krieger automatisch Need weil er der Imba-Roxxor im PvP ist und somit zum tragen von  PvP Equip mehr berechtigt ist, als der DK, der nicht so intensiv PVP macht... insgesamt fand ich die Situation schon etwas dreist.


----------



## Phystikia (2. Oktober 2009)

So wie die Sache die der TE beschrieben hat gelaufen ist, hätte man wohl dem Schurken, der in der Nova umgefallen ist, das Item trotzdem geben müssen, wenn auch mit ausgestrecktem Arm und spitzen Fingern - und Mitleid für den anderen Schurken, der eine gute Leistung gebracht hatte. Und zwar deswegen, weil man entweder vor dem nächsten Try hätte ansagen müssen: Wer jetzt noch Mist baut, kriegt keinen Loot. Oder VOR dem Würfeln sagen: Sorry, aber wer sich so anstellt, hat es nicht verdient. Spätestens mit dem Würfeln hatte aber jeder das Anrecht.
Generell macht man sich mit sowas als RL nicht beliebt, schon deswegen würde ich in so ner Situation auch zögern was ich mache. Auf keinen Fall hätte ich den Schurken (oder die anderen die in den vorherigen Versuchen Mist gebaut haben) gekickt, denn nach der Erklärung hätten es ja auch alle hinkriegen können. Wobei nach drei Versuchen zugeben, dass man den Boss nicht kennt ist vielleicht ein bisschen spät. Und abgesehen davon sollte wohl jeder nach dem dritten Mal sterben selbst kapiert haben, worin denn der eigene Fehler lag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zu denen die meinen, er könnte ja abgelenkt gewesen sein, Lags gehabt haben oder Finte etc. hat nicht funktioniert: wenn ich nicht die Ruhe für einen Raid habe, gehe ich nicht erst mit, genauso bei Lags. Und die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass er jedes Mal was benutzt hat, das die Nova ableitet, es aber jedes Mal schiefging, geht gegen Null, oder?^^

Ich habe beim besten Willen nichts dagegen frisch 80er irgendwo mitzunehmen, solange sie mal nachfragen und sich dann auch an Taktiken halten. Die sind mir mit ihren weniger DPS allemal lieber als Leute, die es schaffen massig Schaden rauszuhauen, aber dann nach 20 sek. am Boden liegen, weil sie sich nicht aus AoE rausbewegen oder ähnliches. Ich bin selbst mit meiner grad 80 gewordenen Magierin AK 25 gegangen (damals noch ohne Koralon), hatte mir schon einige Sachen besorgt/ craften lassen und hab dann auch ausreichend Schaden gemacht. Das hätte ich mich aber nicht getraut, wenn ich die Bosse nicht schon als Heiler mit dem Main so einige Male gelegt hätte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Klar sagen jetzt viele, dass es nicht angeht Loot nach Leistung zu verteilen, und gerade in Randomraids hoffe ich doch, dass es nicht soweit kommt. Denn wenn die Leute, die 400 DPS mehr machen (eventuell durch schon besseres Equip) immer den Loot kriegen, wird es keinen "Nachwuchs" geben, der sich auf diese Weise equippen könnte. Man sollte aber auch nicht gerade fördern, dass sich Leute durchziehen lassen, brainafk rumstehen und dann einkassieren. Schon ne zwiespältige Sache...

A propos, ein netter Nebeneffekt der neuen Loot- Tausch Option, der hier im Forum auch schon einige Male beobachtet wurde: man geht Random AK 25 oder was auch immer. Es droppt ein PVP- Teil, das man für die aktuelle Skillung nicht braucht, die anderen Leute der gleichen Klasse betrifft es auch nicht. Keiner würfelt und man denkt sich: na gut, vielleicht mach ich ja doch mal wieder PVP. Sofort nach einem selbst würfelt doch noch ein anderer und bekommt das Teil (aber nicht weil er es wirklich braucht, nein, siehe unten). Man ärgert sich nicht weiter, weil man eigentlich auch nicht richtig Bedarf hat, ist ja unwichtig. Dann wird man aber ne Minute später angeflüstert, ob man es dem Gewinner nicht abkaufen will... 
Mir gestern erst passiert und sowas liebe ich, vor allem wenn jemand so offensichtlich Kohle rausschlagen will... Mit so nem Verhalten macht man sich ebenso beliebt auf seinem Server^^ Aber alles nur Symptome, wie sich die Community in WoW zur Zeit entwickelt. Meine Meinung.


----------



## Robynne (2. Oktober 2009)

Artherk schrieb:


> *schüttelt den Kopf*
> also sowas hab ich ja noch nie erlebt...
> Also lieber TE und alle die ihm das Item nicht geben wollen.
> Zuallererst du weißt nicht wie alt der spieler da am anderen ende ist  und somit weißt du auch nicht mit welchen etwaigen umwelteinflüssen er zu kämpfen hat(Eltern, kinder, freundinn etc)



Ich weiß ja nicht, wie es bei Dir ist, aber wenn ich Zuhause Stress habe (Eltern, Kinder, Freundin), dann habe ich meiner Meinung nach gerade nix in einem Raid zu suchen. Das es mal vorkommen kann, dass irgendein Familienmitglied während eines Raids ins Zimmer stürmt und man kurzzeitig abgelenkt ist, ist klar und sollte auch kein Problem sein. Aber da die Geschichte des TE sich über 4 Versuche erstreckt, fände ich es ziemlich unverschämt, wenn jemand über so eine lange Zeitspanne total abgelenkt im Raid bliebe, ohne ein Tönchen zu sagen...


----------



## Artherk (2. Oktober 2009)

@ roby... du hattest wohl nie ein kleines kind zuhause und ich denke nicht das wenn man ein kind hat das automatisch heißt ich geh jetz nich raiden... ich hab zwar selber keine aber meine kleine cousine war mal bei uns(musste babysitten) eigentlich sollte sie ja schlafen.. jaja eigentlich... so is es mir auch passiert das ich damals in naxx 10er 3 ma bei dem heini mit den grünen wellen(wie hieß er gleich) draufging obwohl ich die taktik und das laufen behersche! also is nich so unsinnig


----------



## Rolandos (2. Oktober 2009)

Robynne schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht, wie es bei Dir ist, aber wenn ich Zuhause Stress habe (Eltern, Kinder, Freundin), dann habe ich meiner Meinung nach gerade nix in einem Raid zu suchen. Das es mal vorkommen kann, dass irgendein Familienmitglied während eines Raids ins Zimmer stürmt und man kurzzeitig abgelenkt ist, ist klar und sollte auch kein Problem sein. Aber da die Geschichte des TE sich über 4 Versuche erstreckt, fände ich es ziemlich unverschämt, wenn jemand über so eine lange Zeitspanne total abgelenkt im Raid bliebe, ohne ein Tönchen zu sagen...



Stimmt wenn man stress hat, sollte man nicht Raiden gehen. Leider klappt das nicht immer, da Klingelt das Telefon, oder an der Haustür, Lümmel oder Lümmelline hat sich den Kopf gestoßen, Vater Mutter kommt und fragt ob die Hausaufgaben gemacht sind, usw. usw. So etwas kann man nur ausschließen wenn man sich in einem Bunker einschließt. Wer das auch noch macht, ist eh süchtig. 
Danach dürften 80% der Spieler garnicht spielen.

4 mal nur gewipt, -na und-, bin gestern 15 mal gewipet wegen Tank und Heiler trotzdem habe sie bekommen was sie erwürfelt haben.  Repkosten lachhaft, die Genugtung es endlich doch geschafft zu haben war groß. Bis auf einen Idioten,haben alle mitgemacht, so etwas nenne ich gemeinsam spielen, nicht das schnell mal durchrauschen, oder auf DPS, und Spielfähigkeit zu schauen.


----------



## MayoAmok (2. Oktober 2009)

die "Belohnung" sollte sein, zusammen mit dem Raid den fiesen Boss gelegt zu haben, gerade, wenns schwer war.

der Loot ist ein netter Bonus, mehr aber auch nicht. Zumal beim Loot von der Spielmechanik her immer der größte Teil der Spieler ausgeschlossen wird.


----------



## Dufurius (2. Oktober 2009)

Schön langsam beschleicht mich das Gefühl dass der TE selbst an seiner Entscheidung zweifelt. Wieso sonst hätte er diesen Thread aufgemacht um Bestätigung zu erfahren.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceset (2. Oktober 2009)

Glaub ich ja nicht, angesichts des Abstimmungsergebnisses.


----------



## Rolandos (2. Oktober 2009)

Ceset schrieb:


> Glaub ich ja nicht, angesichts des Abstimmungsergebnisses.



Die gut 70% sind die Spieler, die WoW immer mehr in den Keller ziehen. So ist das.


----------



## Rainer_Dorn (2. Oktober 2009)

Ein Raid der an Emalon wiped sollte generell keinen Loot bekommen...

Bin dafür bei solchen Freelootbossen eine Sperre zu machen, dass jeder Boss nur einmal pro ID versucht werden kann.


----------



## gerdmobach (2. Oktober 2009)

kurnthewar schrieb:


> Du hast gegen die Regeln verstoßen.
> 
> 1. Random alle dürfen auf Loot würfeln die dabei sind höchster wurf gewinnt !
> 2. Jeder maximal 1 Item es sei den keiner wills haben !






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Verflucht wo stehn die Regeln .... nirgends*

Der Raidleiter alleine Bestimmt die Regeln eines Raids und somit auch die Lootverteilung ... so und nicht anders funktioniert es.
Der Raidleiter erklärt die Regeln und lässt sich diese Bestädigen.
Wenn einen die Regeln nicht gefallen das ist es nicht sein Raid und man sollte die Gruppe verlassen.
Im nach hinein rumzuheulen bringt nix.
Den Raidleiter anflamen bringt auch nix.

Die Umfrage hat bis jetzte ein klares Ergebniss hervorgebracht.
Die mehrheit der Spieler vertritt den Entscheid des TE.
Da hilft auch hier kein Maulen und Fluchen es ist wie es ist.
Spieler die einen Scheiss auf Taktiken geben und mit null Vorbereitung in den Raid gehn sich auf die Mühen und Kosten anderer ausruhen haben nix verdient,bis auf die schon hier erwähnten Reppkosten.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (2. Oktober 2009)

Dufurius schrieb:


> Schön langsam beschleicht mich das Gefühl dass der TE selbst an seiner Entscheidung zweifelt. Wieso sonst hätte er diesen Thread aufgemacht um Bestätigung zu erfahren.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da hast du teilweise recht, das liegt aber daran, dass dies das erste mal war, dass ich so etwas tatsächlich durchgezogen habe. 

Aber in Zukunft wird es wohl nicht mehr dazu kommen, dass ich so eine Entscheidung treffen muss. Darf eine andere Gruppe die frischlinge durchziehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bleibt wenigstens das geflame vom wegen "Das war doch dein RL-Kumpel" oder "Wieviel Gold hast du dafür bekommen" aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Scheint sowieso ein Großer Teil dafür zu sein wenn ich den Schurken vor dem try gekickt hätte ohne ihm die chance zu geben sich nach der Erklärung zu beweisen.. und natürlich zumindest einmal die Marken zu bekommen.


----------



## Ceset (2. Oktober 2009)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Die gut 70% sind die Spieler, die WoW immer mehr in den Keller ziehen. So ist das.



Oder vielleicht doch die 30%?
Normalerweise ist es ja so, dass die Mehrheit entscheidet.


----------



## Vicma (2. Oktober 2009)

Also ich find dein verhalten richtig... Ich wünschte mehrere random Leiter würden es so machen ...
Also jetzt nicht direkt einfach immer alles random vergeben aber wenn einer so rum gimp und der andere richtig spielt das er den loot bekommt auch wenn es ffa ist ..
Was ich aber nicht respektiere ist wenn du den loot immer so vergibst auch wenn beide gleich gut spielen :-).
Vorallem wer das erste mal in Kammer ist sollte eh kein loot recht haben :-) die grün blauen guffels :-)stören eh nur und sterben ^^ .. deswegen wer bei der nova faild einfach direkt kicken... dann haste hinterher kein problem wenne auf nummer sicher gehen willst:-)

Also in dem fail Ninja loot ja sonst NOOOOOOO


----------



## Psychonightelf (2. Oktober 2009)

_Yo_ schrieb:


> Man kommt bei euch aufm Server in Raids rein wenn man das Archievment nicht hat?!
> 
> lol sowas hab ich bei mir ja noch nie erlebt. xD
> Bei uns musst du erstmal Epic und das Archievment fürs legen des Bosses angeben dann halt noch wieviel Spellpower du hast und dann noch in Dalaran vorbeischauen und dich begutachten lassen.



Rofl! Wie gut das ich anscheinend nicht auf diesem Server Spiele, sonst würde ich für Onyxia niemals eine Randomgruppe mehr finden, da ich in der ersten Woche leider keine Zeit hatte und das Achievment nicht posten kann! Oh doch net hatte leider vergessen ich setlle ja die Gruppen auf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zum Thema ich hätte nicht so gehandelt wie der Threadersteller, er hat nicht das Recht einfach Lootregeln zu Ändern (Ich lese nirgends, dass er andere als die üblichen Regeln am Raidanfang vorgeschöagen hat) obwohl der Schurke es vielleicht auch verdient hätte! Wo würden wir zum Beispiel landen wenn ein Richter gefühlsgerecht entscheiden würde? Oh der gefällt mir und ist mir symphatisch, bekommt somit nur 5 Monate statt nem Jahr!


----------



## La Saint (2. Oktober 2009)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> Bevor wieder jemand so etwas schreibt: Nein ich gebe keine Items an denjenigen der den meißten Schaden macht und daher mehr Leistung zeigt. Es ist aber ein Unterschied ob jemand weniger Leistung zeigt oder gar keine.



Es gibt keinen Unterschied dabei, ob du jemand ein Item gibst weil er den meisten Schaden macht, oder einem anderen kein Item gibst weil er den wenigsten Schaden macht. Du maßt dir ein Urteil an, das dir in dieser Situation garnicht zu steht. In einem Randomraid mit FFA hast du die Leute nicht zu bewerten. Das kannst du vielleicht als Raidleiter in deiner Gilde machen -  wenn die Gildies dabei mitspielen. Ich persönlich würde aus so einer Gilde sofort austreten.

Generell betrachte ich diese "Qualitätskontrolle" als eine sehr schlechte Entwicklung für das Spiel. Seien wir doch mal ehrlich "lfm Naxx 10er mit equip und erfahrung dd > 4k dps, itemcheck vor bank" heißt doch nur eins: dort wollen 3 Leute in möglichst kurzer Zeit möglichst viele Marken farmen und suchen ein paar Idioten, die für sie die Arbeit machen. 

Nun, kein Mensch zwingt einen da mitzugehen. So gesehen kann man der Sache ausweichen. Wenn man aber erst mal in der Ini ist und die "Qualitätskontrolle"  findet erst später statt, dann hat man möglicherweise aus dem Anatomie-Kartenset die A-Karte gezogen, wenn der Plündermeister keine Blutelfenpaladine mag.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Gaiwain (2. Oktober 2009)

vorab, habe Emalon zuvor als Range-DD schon ein paar Mal gesehen und gelegt, habe ihn zuvor schon im 10er getankt etc.

aber als Melee, selbst beim ersten Mal - wenn plötzlich alle außer dem Tank weglaufen, der Boss irgendwas castet, dann laufe ich auch weg, egal was da kommt, erwischt es mich beim ersten Mal, habe ich alle Muße mir den Bosskampf anzusehen, und zu schauen was die anderen wann machen. - Nach drei Versuchen, und einer folgenden Bosserklärung dann noch zu sterben in der Blitznova -man hat vor allem Zeit genug um auf Abstand zu gehen -, ohne den Ansatz eines weglaufens erkennen zu lassen ... 

... wenn er sich nur umgedreht und 1-2 Schritte gelaufen wäre - das hätte wenigstens den Willen gezeigt, aber stur stehen bleiben ... nein!


----------



## Rolandos (2. Oktober 2009)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> Aber in Zukunft wird es wohl nicht mehr dazu kommen, dass ich so eine Entscheidung treffen muss. Darf eine andere Gruppe die frischlinge durchziehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Tja, das bestätigt mein Bild von dir, nicht nur unfair,  sondern auch noch egoistisch.

Du warst natürlich nie ein Frischling, hast dich nie mal mitziehen lassen, nein du hast nie etwas falsch gemacht, neiiinn ganz bestimmt nicht und alles sofort verstanden konntest sogar die Erklärenden verbessern.

Ich gebe gerne zu, das ich auch einiges falsch machte, mit auchmal habe ziehen oder ausstatten lassen.  Aber man wird besser, einer schneller, einer langsamer, da kann man sich eigendlich nicht gegen wehren. 
Wenn ich jetzt mal eine Gruppe oder Raid erwische der nicht so gut klappt, bin ich der letzte der den verlässt. Oder einem der schlecht war, wenn er besser würfelt, den Lot vorenthalte oder mich darüber beschwere. 

WoW ist zwar ein blödes Spiel macht aber spass. Es ist ein Spiel, dort kann man glück oder pech haben, gut oder schlecht sein, mal klappt alles mal nicht. 

Außer man hat eine Raidleiter, Plündermeister der seine eigenen Gesetze macht.

Eine Regel die überall gültig ist, beim Würfeln gilt immer die höhere Zahl, außer man vereinbart etwas anderes.


----------



## Robynne (2. Oktober 2009)

Artherk schrieb:


> @ roby... du hattest wohl nie ein kleines kind zuhause und ich denke nicht das wenn man ein kind hat das automatisch heißt ich geh jetz nich raiden... ich hab zwar selber keine aber meine kleine cousine war mal bei uns(musste babysitten) eigentlich sollte sie ja schlafen.. jaja eigentlich... so is es mir auch passiert das ich damals in naxx 10er 3 ma bei dem heini mit den grünen wellen(wie hieß er gleich) draufging obwohl ich die taktik und das laufen behersche! also is nich so unsinnig





Rolandos schrieb:


> Stimmt wenn man stress hat, sollte man nicht Raiden gehen. Leider klappt das nicht immer, da Klingelt das Telefon, oder an der Haustür, Lümmel oder Lümmelline hat sich den Kopf gestoßen, Vater Mutter kommt und fragt ob die Hausaufgaben gemacht sind, usw. usw. So etwas kann man nur ausschließen wenn man sich in einem Bunker einschließt. Wer das auch noch macht, ist eh süchtig.
> Danach dürften 80% der Spieler garnicht spielen.



Also ich kann das ehrlich gesagt nicht so richtig nachvollziehen... Wenn ich mit meiner Gilde raiden gehe, dann nehme ich mir die Zeit dafür und wenn ich keine Zeit habe, gehe ich auch nicht raiden. Das ist quasi, als würde ich mit meinen Freunden zum Doppelkopf verabredet - ich bin also praktisch nicht Zuhause sondern mit Freunden unterwegs. Oder fahrt Ihr, wenn Ihr mit Euren Kumpels und Kumpelinen in der Kneipe seid auch zwischendurch dauernd nach Hause um Euch um quakende Kinder zu kümmern? Gut vielleicht habe ich auch einfach keine Ahnung, weil ich selber noch keine Kinder habe (allerdings plane ich auch, mit WoW aufzuhören, wenn es soweit ist).

Andererseits, stellt Euch mal vor, jeder (oder zumindest die genannten 80%) der Spieler im Raid würde so denken und sich dauernd ablenken lassen. Da würde am Ende nicht mal Archavon liegen. Und dessen sollte sich auch der besagte Schurke bewusst sein. Hätten 80% des Raids so gehandelt wie er, hätte es am Ende keinen Loot gegeben, um den er hätte würfeln können. Und auch keine Marken. Somit hat er großes Glück gehabt, mit diesem Raidleiter unterwegs gewesen zu sein, der ihm zumindest seine Marken nicht verwehrt hat.


----------



## Toxpack (2. Oktober 2009)

hast richtig gehandelt!

Und wenn noch jemand was hätte ändern können, dann die Schurken unter sich, ist ja mittlerweile möglich das item noch zu sharen!


----------



## LordSubwoof (2. Oktober 2009)

Robynne schrieb:


> Gut vielleicht habe ich auch einfach keine Ahnung, weil ich selber noch keine Kinder habe (allerdings plane ich auch, mit WoW aufzuhören, wenn es soweit ist).
> 
> Andererseits, stellt Euch mal vor, jeder (oder zumindest die genannten 80%) der Spieler im Raid würde so denken und sich dauernd ablenken lassen. Da würde am Ende nicht mal Archavon liegen. Und dessen sollte sich auch der besagte Schurke bewusst sein. Hätten 80% des Raids so gehandelt wie er, hätte es am Ende keinen Loot gegeben, um den er hätte würfeln können. Und auch keine Marken. Somit hat er großes Glück gehabt, mit diesem Raidleiter unterwegs gewesen zu sein, der ihm zumindest seine Marken nicht verwehrt hat.



Du hasts erfasst, du hast wohl scheinbar echt nicht viel Ahnung vom Leben. WoW ist nur ein Spiel und dafür auch nur EINE Minute evtl sein Kind daheim zu vernachlässigen wenn etwas ist, zeugt echt von keinerlei Menschenverstand. Und Raidleiter die das nicht respektieren, sollen erstmal erwachsen werden.

Und im Normalfall ist es einfach so, das es nunmal nie 80% solcher Leute in nem Raid gibt sondern nur 1 oder 2 die halt mal wegen solchen RL Sachen etwas unkonzentrierter Spielen oder auch ab und an kurz AFK müssen. Ist das denn so ein Problem?

Sowas "kann" man in nem festem Raid anders Regeln wo Erfolg zählt, aber doch nicht in nem 0815 Randomraid.

Und wie ich hier schonmal sagte: Der TE hat den Schurken in der Gruppe gelassen, ihn nicht wegen Unfähigkeit gekickt dann hat er auch den Loot nach Würfeln zu verteilen.

Wir hatten gestern auch so nen Noob-DK mit in PDK25. Beim ersten Boss gings noch, gut er furh nur 1500dps aber egal. Beim 2ten Boss jedoch hat ers voll verkackt und hatte keine Ahnung von nix, hat auch nicth gefragt und die Raidleiter sahen das er weder gesockeltes noch verzaubertes Gear hatte also... Kick. Basta. Klare Ansage und gut ist.


----------



## PatchOne (2. Oktober 2009)

ich find du hast absolut korrekt gehandelt.

wow ist als dd nicht wirklich skill intensiv, und wenn jemand es nichtmal rafft ein wenig movement anzuwenden und im richtigen moment 10 meter weg zu gehen, hat ers nicht verdient.

es ist totaler schwachsinn zu sagen "es ist 'regel' in ner rnd, dass der höchstwürfelnde bekommt" um dann seine zeit/id zu verschwenden und schön die leute auszustatten die den raid gefährden/aufhalten.

es ist absolut unverständlich.. einige leute spielen wow glaub ich mit beiden händen in der hose oder so. ein wenig bewegen, movement etc. ist absolut kein ding.


----------



## madmurdock (2. Oktober 2009)

Noch mal ne Frage:

Du sagtest die ID wäre angebrochen gewesen. Somit ist es natürlich schwierig bis unmöglich Ersatz zu finden, da man zum einen ja die Marken/Items für alle 3 Bosse mitnehmen will und sich zum anderen denkt: "Oh Gott, eine Wipetruppe.. Ne danke. Da warte ich am besten auf ne Gruppe mit frischer ID."

Habt ihr Archa oder Kora vorher umgehauen, weil wenns Kora gewesen ist, frag ich mich gerade wie besagte Anfänger vorher es geschafft haben aus dem Feuer zu laufen und hier nicht schon Handelbedarf bestand bzgl Kicken/Bosserklärung um sich die unberührte ID zu bewahren und evtl mit anderen aufzufüllen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Robynne (2. Oktober 2009)

LordSubwoof schrieb:


> Du hasts erfasst, du hast wohl scheinbar echt nicht viel Ahnung vom Leben. WoW ist nur ein Spiel und dafür auch nur EINE Minute evtl sein Kind daheim zu vernachlässigen wenn etwas ist, zeugt echt von keinerlei Menschenverstand. Und Raidleiter die das nicht respektieren, sollen erstmal erwachsen werden.



Eine Minute ja, kein Ding, aber den ganzen Raid bzw. 4 Tries? Dann nimm Dir lieber mehr Zeit für Dein Kind und fang erst gar nicht an zu raiden bzw. brich den Raid ab, so dass jemand, der gerade Zeit hat für Dich einspringen kann.


----------



## gnomischer Weltherrscher (2. Oktober 2009)

ich hätte das item trotzdem ihm gegeben.

Grund 1:  War es vereinbart gewesen, das der höchste Wurf gewinnt. ist standardmäßig bei randoms und 
              da du nichts anders vereinbart hast, tritt das wohl in kraft.

Grund 2: an seinem verhalten sah man, dass er wohl noch keine große raiderfahrung hatte und er sich 
            bestimmt sehr über einen Item aus einen Raid freuen würde.  Der andere "kompetentere" Schurke 
            wird oft genug gelegenheiten haben.

Grund 3: die Items von emalon sind nicht mehr so wichtig und mit glück darf man nicht rechnen. Was war   
           es denn für ein Item? 2 von 5 t-teilen kann man eh durch marken kaufen und die pvp teile 
           mittlerweile wegen neiuer saison auch.           

Grund4: Wenn man nach deine Methode gehen würde, würden min 70% der gutequipten keine Items 
            haben    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
            Wo ich gegen Koralon  kämpfte standen oft genug Leute in der Mitte (wenn man in der mitte 
            steht, sieht man oft die Flammen nicht, bug denke ich mal)oder gingen nicht aus dem Feuer raus


----------



## Minastirit (2. Oktober 2009)

hätte genau so wie du gehandelt

keine flask wenig dmg .. alles egal .. wenn der spieler sich wenigstens mühe gibt.
Aber wenn man etwas vielmal erklärt und der andere nicht "upps syr bin tot weil ich mantel vergessen hab" sondern hmm ich hau ma drauf .. oh cool da lauf ja fussball 111111111111111111(tot)111111111 oh bin ja tot egal ..

hätt es auch so gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shavana (2. Oktober 2009)

Rolandos schrieb:


> z.B. In einer Ini , Tank war sau schlecht, wir sind durch eine Ini gewipet in der brauchbare Tankausrüstung zu erhalten war. Hauptsächliches Problem 1, der Tank, der war oft schnell erledigt.
> Nach der Meinung von 70% der Spieler hat der Tank kein Lot verdient, weil wir wegen im Ständig gewipt sind, bzw er das Tanken noch nicht voll im Griff hatte.
> 
> Das Selbe beim Heiler Problem 2, der war auch nicht so doll, war zwar brauchbar gerüstet und war öfters erledigt als der Tank, dann hätte der also auch kein Lot erhalten dürfen um sich zu verbessern.





Es macht aber einen gewaltigen Unterschied ob man in einer 5-Mann Ini ist, oder in einem Schlachtzug (ist zumindest meine Meinung), denn in den 5-Mann Inis lernt man erst Richtig den char zu spielen (Rota etc)


----------



## promo1 (2. Oktober 2009)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> Da brauch ich kein Schwein haben. Was will er machen? Mir auf die pfötchen hauen und mit dem Finger drohen?
> 
> Und niemand hat gesagt, dass es ausschließlich seine Schuld gewesen ist, dass wir 3x gewiped sind.. lies bitte bevor du schreibst. Es sind 4 leute an der Nova gestorben. 3 davon haben es nach der Erklärung kapiert, einer nicht.
> 
> ...




Um auf deine Antwort meines Beitrages zu antworten:

Vielleicht solltest du deine eigenen Texte mal genauer lesen!
Denn du hast den Schurken zur Rechtschaffenheit gezogen, welche ihr GEMEINSAM verbockt habt!

Nach gesundem Menschenverstand hast du als Raidleader leider versagt, auch wenn es auf dem ersten Blick nicht so aussieht.

Und er hätte dich sehrwohl melden können! Denn wenn es Free For ALL heißt (ich übersetze, "frei für alle"), dann haste leider verkackt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als er dem Raid beigetreten ist und die Absprache mit dem Loot gehalten wurde, seid ihr einen mündlichen Vertrag eingegangen. (Okay eigentlich schriftlichen Vertrag ^^)

In dem Sinne:

Denken, schreiben, drücken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kurnthewar (2. Oktober 2009)

Der Postet da so ein erlebniss wo jeder gleich sagt "Ja haste recht". Wäre er der Schurke gewesen hätte das ganz anders ausgesehen!

Als der Schurke hätte ich dich in 1 2 3 und 4  per makro wie die Sau durchs Dorf getrieben scheiss auf Bann. Dir kostet das 8 Euro. 

Von wegen der PM entscheidet über das Loot. Das muss vorher angekündigt oder abgesprochen werden und das hat er nicht ! 

Und nicht weil du 50g repkosten hast.

Bei einem Random Raid kannst du vorher nicht wissen wie es läuft. Ich war schon öfters mit Randoms unterwegs aber egal wie schlecht die waren, 
so eine Scheisse wie du hab ich noch nie abgezogen. Weil selbst wenn da ja 4 DDS abgeschmatzt haben emalon liegt. 

3 mal wipen bei dem Freeloot/Farmboss spricht für die gesammte qualität in deinen Random Raid. Und du setzt dem ganzen noch die krone auf.


Also nein ich hätte den schurken loot gegeben.


----------



## Zuvo (2. Oktober 2009)

Das sind diese verdammten DMG junkies.
Selbst bei uns in der gilde gibt es sowas z.b. bei Vezax gibt es unter den Rang DD´s dmg geile die einfach nur an platz 1 stehen wollen und dann schattengeschossen nicht ausweichen oder so aber das bringt ja einfach nichts es ist viel wichtiger die taktik einzuhalten und so als an platz 1 zu stehen im dmg meiner meinung nach.  ich hatte dem anderen schurken das item auch gegeben deswegen habe ich so auch abgestimmt^^


----------



## Isilrond (2. Oktober 2009)

1. geht doch net um Damage
2. war es schon immer so, dass gute Spieler belohnt werden
3. Random Raids sind die schlimmste Krankheit in WoW


----------



## Intension (2. Oktober 2009)

Die Lootverteilung muss vor dem Raid klar sein. Wenn nicht gesagt wird, das es Abweichungen von der Verteilung nach Würfelhöhe gibt, dann muss eben in Kauf genommen werden, das ein Movement-Legastheniker das Item bekommt. Deine Handlung hat irgendwie den Beigeschmack von Selbstjustitz, denn so wie ich deinen Beitrag gelesen habe wurde an dieser Entscheidung niemand beteiligt. Wenn gewürfelt wird, entscheidet ebend NICHT der Raidleiter über die Item-Vergabe sondern die Würfel.

Wenn es absolut nicht läuft kann mann diese Spieler immer noch austauschen, BEVOR der Boss liegt und die Würfel rollen, Lootsperre kenn ich eigentlich nur bei Absichtlichem Fehlverhalten. Und wenn er noch nich DIE Raiderfahrung hat und daher Fehler macht (z.B. kein Bigwigs / DBM installiert hat und deswegen umgekippt ist), dann ist das in meinen Augen noch kein Grund für so eine Entscheidung. 


Mein Fazit: Ich hätte dem Schurken mit dem höchsten würfelergebnis die Beute zugeteilt.
Gruß Intension


----------



## Barbossa94 (2. Oktober 2009)

Manche vergessen, dass das alles nur ein Spiel ist.


----------



## Kipp (2. Oktober 2009)

Vollkommen richtig gehandelt.


----------



## Fusie (2. Oktober 2009)

Nicht der Schurke ist schuld, sondern der Raidleiter - also Du werter TE!

Boss vorher erklären, somit schon einmal ein Problem weniger, wenn dann trotzdem einer nicht richtig mitspielt, raus mit diesem und Ersatz suchen.
Sofern jemand immer wieder an der gleichen Stelle scheitert, kann man diesen wohl getrost verabschieden und ihm auch den Grund erläutern.
Wenn jemand aus seinen Fehlern nicht lernen will, soll er eben bei anderen Raids mitlaufen und dort schauen wie weit er damit kommt.

Ansonsten, zu MC Zeiten und eigentlich fast vollständig "festen" Raids mit Gilden wurden Bosse trotzdem immer noch kurz erklärt bzw. Einteilungen vorgenommen und daran ist kein Raidleiter gestorben...

Daher war auch deine eigenmächtige Beutevergabe danach schlicht für die Füße, egal was die Mehrheit hier schreibt bzw. wie diese abstimmt - und das sollte *dir* eigentlich auch *selbst* einleuchten.
Denn wenn du einen Spieler trotz massiver Fehler praktisch "durch ziehst", musst du diesem auch fairerweise seinen Anteil an der Beute gewähren.
_Er hat seinen Teil dazu beigetragen, daher hat er auch das selbe "Recht" auf diese Beute wie jeder andere Spieler in diesem Raid auch._


----------



## will nur spielen^^ (2. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab bisher dutzende *Pro*-Antworten gelesen die ich zu 100% nachvollziehen kann.
Ich hab auch dutzende von *Contra*-Antworten gelesen die ich zu 100% nachvollziehen kann.

Woran wir aber alle mal denken sollten: Es geht hier um 1 Item was jemand nicht bekommen hat, sondern dafür ein anderer.
Die Marken hat der betroffene Schurke ja, insofern war die ID nicht versaut für ihn.

Es geht hier um ein Spiel, und nicht um den Weltfrieden^^
Ist halt ein Grenzfall...


----------



## Syrras (2. Oktober 2009)

Ich wunder mich immer noch, dass felsenfest behuptet wird das jeder Raid wiped, weil ein Melee ausfällt...

Mandokir läßt grüßen!

Bin auch mal bei Ema umgefallen (und die halbe Gruppe mit) weil der wenige gut equipte tank auf die Adds gehetzt wurde, saudumm, aber war halt so...

Seltsam auch das bei vielen Buffednutzern Lags keine serverseitige Antwortverzögerung, sondern ein Hart4-Bedarfsrechnerproblem ist...

Ob der heiler einen stehen läßt, oder nicht ist ihm selbst überlassen.
In gewissen Kämpfen muss man sich auf eine Kerngruppe konzentrieren, da mault aber auch keiner rum, wg omfg no Healz!


----------



## J_0_T (2. Oktober 2009)

will schrieb:


> Ich hab bisher dutzende *Pro*-Antworten gelesen die ich zu 100% nachvollziehen kann.
> Ich hab auch dutzende von *Contra*-Antworten gelesen die ich zu 100% nachvollziehen kann.
> 
> Woran wir aber alle mal denken sollten: Es geht hier um 1 Item was jemand nicht bekommen hat, sondern dafür ein anderer.
> ...



Eigendlich kein grenzfall, sondern etwas das immer und immer wieder passieren wird wenn viele das hier genauso durchsetzen.

Ich als spieler würde dann ggf meine bemühungen direkt runterschrauben... wenn er sagt ich mach nix warum soll ich mich dann weiter anstrengen? so kann man es auch machen und habe ich auch so schon gemacht... 

Wenn es ginge hätte der PM bestimmt auch dafür gesorgt das er keine marken bekämme... würde ich ma als aussage in den raumstellen da er ja als einzigster bestraft wird auch wenn er generell schon in den ersten try's als erster starb und der rest ja danach warscheinlich geschlafen hatte...


----------



## Syrras (2. Oktober 2009)

Da der TE von einem Wipe gesprochen hat, würde ich nicht von alleinigem Verschulden des betrogenen Schurken ausgehen.

Bei den Lootpinatas rennste ja nicht als Bombe in den Raid...


----------

